# Dank here ;) Gardening with Dank 101



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello guys/gals.. I just thought I would start me another thread, my other is getting a tad to long. lol 

I would like to see & speak to everyone to see what all you may have going on in your garden? Or what you would like to get going.  
Thought I would call this 1 Gardening with Dank 101. lol 

Please feel free to share your work & your comments. Looking forward to talking to each 7 everyone of you..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hello guys/gals.. I just thought I would start me another thread, my other is getting a tad to long. lol
> 
> I would like to see & speak to everyone to see what all you may have going on in your garden? Or what you would like to get going.
> Thought I would call this 1 Gardening with Dank 101. lol
> ...


Well hello there Dankster! nice to see you...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

What kind of flower is this???


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm all alone here..

ok...awkward..

lol


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'm all alone here..
> 
> ok...awkward..
> 
> lol


Not alone. Just busy working lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Jun 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> What kind of flower is this???


Your plant is a hermie! 
hahah jkjk


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> What kind of flower is this???


Looks like a form of lilium possibly?? Asiatic?


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hello guys/gals.. I just thought I would start me another thread, my other is getting a tad to long. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the idea!! I got so much going on its crazy but my veggie garden would have to be my biggest joy love growing different and uniquie things like Atlantic giant pumpkins had a 35kg one last year! I would defiantly recommend a strawberry called Hokowase, best strawberry you will ever taste,!! Absolutely no acidity just sweet soft beautiful yummyness


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Not alone. Just busy working lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Nice...


EverythingsHazy said:


> Your plant is a hermie!
> hahah jkjk


Hahaha


cann.i.bliss said:


> Looks like a form of lilium possibly?? Asiatic?


well...is he here yet? lol


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> What kind of flower is this???


Wait till you see the flowers they are stunning they are the same family as Christmas Lilly's and tiger Lilly's awesome bulb to put in they also multiply!! Just got to be carefull as the pollen stains everything and is EXTREMELY poisonous to cats


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Nice...
> Hahaha
> well...is he here yet? lol


I would bet my last dollar on it that's its a Asiatic lilium


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Nice...
> Hahaha
> well...is he here yet? lol


I think he's hanging out with Houdini today. Lol one minute he's here the next he's gone

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> I would bet my last dollar on it that's its a Asiatic lilium









YEP


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I think he's hanging out with Houdini today. Lol one minute he's here the next he's gone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Hahahahahahahaaa and now you know the Dankster!!!


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

I love the idea of this thread we can all put our collective plant knowledge into things other than just weed as beautiful as it may be


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 8, 2014)

Well two of the Purple Monkeys have balls.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well two of the Purple Monkeys have balls.




Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well two of the Purple Monkeys have balls.


OH NO!!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> OH NO!!!!


Right.... 

I got three left, hoping for all ladies.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

KEEP THEM & I need to tlak 2 you in pm..


AllDayToker said:


> Well two of the Purple Monkeys have balls.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

your going to have that with "reg" beans bro.. lol its not all that bad  at least all of them dont..  know what I am saying? Here's a PM (female) that is 3 & half weeks in.  


AllDayToker said:


> Right....
> 
> I got three left, hoping for all ladies.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Its a Tiger Lilly  http://media.photobucket.com/user/ddyerfamily/media/mannaveYard07097.jpg.html?filters[term]=tiger lily&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=6


roseypeach said:


> What kind of flower is this???


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol.. naw. Its a tiger. 


EverythingsHazy said:


> Your plant is a hermie!
> hahah jkjk


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Im sure you will enjoy your outcome  so other then that how have you been buddy?


AllDayToker said:


> Right....
> 
> I got three left, hoping for all ladies.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

No,no,no..  not  its    time 2 play  haha and mate those if they have good looking male plants/pheno's !  lol we are looking 4 those short nice even looking males. Tight nodes, smelling good, big ol fans, all that.. 


SlimTim said:


> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 8, 2014)

Here's a beauty. That's what happens when you mis-treat your ladies. They get pissed off sprout dicks everywhere. lmmfao
Here's 1 even funnier, my daughter bout ripped my whole stash the other day, and this am she texts saying her car has broke down, can I fix it? Told her to take some of what she took and get someone else to fix it. lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

here's my Strawberry  lol 



 


roseypeach said:


> YEP


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> KEEP THEM & I need to tlak 2 you in pm..





~Dankster~420 said:


> your going to have that with "reg" beans bro.. lol its not all that bad  at least all of them dont..  know what I am saying? Here's a PM (female) that is 3 & half weeks in. View attachment 3174198 View attachment 3174201





~Dankster~420 said:


> Im sure you will enjoy your outcome  so other then that how have you been buddy?


Yeah I know it'll happen, just not the greatest time for it. Been having a hard past few weeks, and this weekend was really rough. Haven't been doing too great.

I'll have to find a spot for them. Just send me a pm or e-mail whenever. 

That PM looks really bomb for only 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh wow bro.. which is this? Lol. Ive tested these stressing and all  Ive yet to see any herms! 


hydrogreen65 said:


> Here's a beauty. That's what happens when you mis-treat your ladies. They get pissed off sprout dicks everywhere. lmmfaoView attachment 3174207
> Here's 1 even funnier, my daughter bout ripped my whole stash the other day, and this am she texts saying her car has broke down, can I fix it? Told her to take some of what she took and get someone else to fix it. lol


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> No,no,no..  not  its    time 2 play  haha and mate those if they have good looking male plants/pheno's !  lol we are looking 4 those short nice even looking males. Tight nodes, smelling good, big ol fans, all that..


No not bad in a grow way!!! Just bad in a way he needs his flowers lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh, dont worry, you know I will fix that  

Thanks bro. Yeah she sure is a stinker! haha


AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I know it'll happen, just not the greatest time for it. Been having a hard past few weeks, and this weekend was really rough. Haven't been doing too great.
> 
> I'll have to find a spot for them. Just send me a pm or e-mail whenever.
> 
> That PM looks really bomb for only 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh yeah, no doubt. Like said though, (PM'S) are almost in Fems  haha


SlimTim said:


> No not bad in a grow way!!! Just bad in a way he needs his flowers lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

I will shoot you an email here this eve bro. Sound good?


AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I know it'll happen, just not the greatest time for it. Been having a hard past few weeks, and this weekend was really rough. Haven't been doing too great.
> 
> I'll have to find a spot for them. Just send me a pm or e-mail whenever.
> 
> That PM looks really bomb for only 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Oh wow bro.. which is this? Lol. Ive tested these stressing and all  Ive yet to see any herms!


You can relax bro, it's a Bigbud xxl from MOC. That poor bitch has had it rough. Went thru a 6 day power outage from an ice storm, thrown across the room,, left outside for a wk, crazy ass light schedules. I felt so sorry for the girl, i couldn't even put her out of her misery and let her keep going..


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've had the PM, DR and GBP in 24 hr dark, flipping them to 12/12 at 6. I'll take a cpl pics,


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

OH ok cool.. Sheww. lol I had this happen when we had a really bad storm last year! It was cold as shit also. I cant believe they made it, but they did.. didnit skip a beat. 






hydrogreen65 said:


> You can relax bro, it's a Bigbud xxl from MOC. That poor bitch has had it rough. Went thru a 6 day power outage from an ice storm, thrown across the room,, left outside for a wk, crazy ass light schedules. I felt so sorry for the girl, i couldn't even put her out of her misery and let her keep going..


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I will shoot you an email here this eve bro. Sound good?


Yup that's cool man, whenever. The only time I'm not on my e-mail is when I'm asleep.

This kind of boosted my spirits, a shot from my last crop. My closest was full once, it'll be full again, and it'll never be empty again.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

GREAT SIG bro.. Got video to go wit it? haha did you see my Roster video? lol Grand Pop's use to call me Rooster.  


Peach redid the Video in her sig as well  those was your 8 Ball huh ? 


AllDayToker said:


> Yup that's cool man, whenever. The only time I'm not on my e-mail is when I'm asleep.
> 
> This kind of boosted my spirits, a shot from my last crop. My closest was full once, it'll be full again, and it'll never be empty again.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> GREAT SIG bro.. Got video to go wit it? haha did you see my Roster video? lol Grand Pop's use to call me Rooster.
> 
> 
> Peach redid the Video in her sig as well  those was your 8 Ball huh ?


I thought you were gone. lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> GREAT SIG bro.. Got video to go wit it? haha did you see my Roster video? lol Grand Pop's use to call me Rooster.
> 
> 
> Peach redid the Video in her sig as well  those was your 8 Ball huh ?


Yeah I saw both of yours, they are awesome. Rosey has some skills. 

I've been thinking about making a sig, just haven't gotten around to it yet. Will probably look into tomorrow. 

Yeah the big one in the middle and the two on the left were 8Ball, the small ones on the bottom and left were the Black Domina x Bubblegum a freebie strain I got that I really wish I could of kept, the taste was amazing, just wasn't really potent.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Lol.. naw. Its a tiger.


I like tigers


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I saw both of yours, they are awesome. Rosey has some skills.
> 
> I've been thinking about making a sig, just haven't gotten around to it yet. Will probably look into tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah the big one in the middle and the two on the left were 8Ball, the small ones on the bottom and left were the Black Domina x Bubblegum a freebie strain I got that I really wish I could of kept, the taste was amazing, just wasn't really potent.


awwww thanks bro  I thought everybody was gone and agreed to be picked up for my bros birthday dinner today  its all good..riu goes everywhere with me now lmfao!! I love this Moto X! its much more user friendly than others I've tried and I'm learning it pretty quick!! Hope those fellas turn out to do good things for you mane!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> GREAT SIG bro.. Got video to go wit it? haha did you see my Roster video? lol Grand Pop's use to call me Rooster.
> 
> 
> Peach redid the Video in her sig as well  those was your 8 Ball huh ?


Your grandpops was a smart feller  you are most definitely a cock!  er rooster...J/K!!!!!!!! I SWEAR!! you are the least of a cock of anyone I know!!!! LMFAO!! I'm higher than cooter brown right now..can't wait to check the mail tomorrow either!! woohoo


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Leaving now or I will never get off. lol  been up all night yet again. lol going on 24 hrs. maybe more.. lol Im beat guys. Im out.  


roseypeach said:


> I thought you were gone. lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

thanks bro  yeah she did a super good job  I had NO clue folks had their own personal sig videos actually. lol  YEH! Thats what I was missing.. the BD x BG.. lol I liked the BG allot! 


AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I saw both of yours, they are awesome. Rosey has some skills.
> 
> I've been thinking about making a sig, just haven't gotten around to it yet. Will probably look into tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah the big one in the middle and the two on the left were 8Ball, the small ones on the bottom and left were the Black Domina x Bubblegum a freebie strain I got that I really wish I could of kept, the taste was amazing, just wasn't really potent.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 8, 2014)

He was a bee keeper  I remember all kinds of stories I could share if anyone would be interested..  I was around 3 or 4 when I remember my 1st memories of him. He stood all but 4"5"  haha 


roseypeach said:


> Your grandpops was a smart feller  you are most definitely a cock!  er rooster...J/K!!!!!!!! I SWEAR!! you are the least of a cock of anyone I know!!!! LMFAO!! I'm higher than cooter brown right now..can't wait to check the mail tomorrow either!! woohoo


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Leaving now or I will never get off. lol  been up all night yet again. lol going on 24 hrs. maybe more.. lol Im beat guys. Im out. View attachment 3174234 View attachment 3174235


I knew that was coming!  well holler at me before you crash or somethin..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> He was a bee keeper  I remember all kinds of stories I could share if anyone would be interested..  I was around 3 or 4 when I remember my 1st memories of him. He stood all but 4"5"  haha


You know I do!! I was hoping to hear more about him!!  wow..little fella!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I saw both of yours, they are awesome. Rosey has some skills.
> 
> I've been thinking about making a sig, just haven't gotten around to it yet. Will probably look into tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah the big one in the middle and the two on the left were 8Ball, the small ones on the bottom and left were the Black Domina x Bubblegum a freebie strain I got that I really wish I could of kept, the taste was amazing, just wasn't really potent.


Trust me when I say I have a lot to learn!! I want to do bigger and better things, get more intensive with it and manipulate the sounds more. I'm loving the hell out of this shit!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Trust me when I say I have a lot to learn!! I want to do bigger and better things, get more intensive with it and manipulate the sounds more. I'm loving the hell out of this shit!


I like the crazy shit in yours, it's awesome. All those crazy things.


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 8, 2014)

Mojito on the worm bin. 
Green bean flower.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 8, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Mojito on the worm bin. View attachment 3174248
> Green bean flower.
> View attachment 3174249


Mojito! Yummmmm.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I like the crazy shit in yours, it's awesome. All those crazy things.


Yeah me too  you guys know ol Peach..I'm a puddy cat most of the time, but catch me on a wild day and I might chew your head off and spit it out!! and ya'll still like me I guess cuz I'm usually the puddy cat   That's what I wanted reflected in it..my good and not so good 
guess that's the artist in me.

SIgs are like, about YOU. What speaks to you, moves you or makes you get a skip in your step!


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 8, 2014)

I should have left the lights off. lol My best looking PM is a he.  Dream reaaper--- nuts. Female PM 
I have to say though, that is the prettiest, tightest node male i've seen. Shit sucks, guess the buzzard is back. lmmfao


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

Flowers are looking awesome.. Im attempting some easy flowers right now. not been easy but hopefully ill get the hang of it.. The cannibas a lot easier


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> I should have left the lights off. lol My best looking PM is a he.View attachment 3174274 View attachment 3174284 Dream reaaper--- nuts.View attachment 3174290 Female PM View attachment 3174291
> I have to say though, that is the prettiest, tightest node male i've seen. Shit sucks, guess the buzzard is back. lmmfao


You gonna keep him? I would if I were u


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Flowers are looking awesome.. Im attempting some easy flowers right now. not been easy but hopefully ill get the hang of it.. The cannibas a lot easier


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 8, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You gonna keep him? I would if I were u


I guess I could put together an old dwc set-up and transfer him from the tray. That is one gorgeous plant though. Kind of stuck between the dwc or just take a few cuttings and chop him.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Flowers are looking awesome.. Im attempting some easy flowers right now. not been easy but hopefully ill get the hang of it.. The cannibas a lot easier


gonna go shoot some shots of my silly garden brb photo bombing time hell yeah thank god for sundays


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 8, 2014)

Wanted stop by Dank and say Hi... and share some pics of my. Cheese Berry 7 weeks into flower..had some problems with her but I think she'll be okay...she smells awesome..


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 8, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Wanted stop by Dank and say Hi... and share some pics of my. Cheese Berry 7 weeks into flower..had some problems with her but I think she'll be okay...she smells awesome..View attachment 3174331View attachment 3174332


Son-of-a-bitch... We've been invaded, lmao.
Sweet work..


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll be damn... Just rechecked plants, looked further down on the 1 I thought was female.. Well she is now a bastard.. So far out of the 3 that has shown sex, 3 are males... I will say, it's another pretty bastard.
I'm telling ya, if it was raining women, I would get hit in the head by a 300 lb dyke- with a 12 in strap-on.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> I guess I could put together an old dwc set-up and transfer him from the tray. That is one gorgeous plant though. Kind of stuck between the dwc or just take a few cuttings and chop him.


Oh I'm sure that would work out for ya .


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 8, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Wanted stop by Dank and say Hi... and share some pics of my. Cheese Berry 7 weeks into flower..had some problems with her but I think she'll be okay...she smells awesome..View attachment 3174331View attachment 3174332


Shoot she looks awesome bro. Thick nugs on that girl


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

damn don't you hate it when your camera card reader pins are fucked up UGH


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Zinnia
?? Black Krim


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 8, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> I should have left the lights off. lol My best looking PM is a he.View attachment 3174274 View attachment 3174284 Dream reaaper--- nuts.View attachment 3174290 Female PM View attachment 3174291
> I have to say though, that is the prettiest, tightest node male i've seen. Shit sucks, guess the buzzard is back. lmmfao


dude dont toss it thats the male you want to breed with 
its a blessing you just dont know it


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't think i can handle many more blessings, lol Here's another friggin nodes are so tight it was hard to see the lil knots.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 8, 2014)

The tops look a lil pale cause they just came out of 24 hr darkness when I flipped switch.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 8, 2014)

shit or manure 

its all about how you look at it lol


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cotton candy


Super cropped cola

My solos


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

Holy MOLY these files are huge


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

TAKING WAY TOOOO LONG TO PHOTBOMB DAMMIT. Well anyways heres some photos enjoy......


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

Last one time for WII bowling.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

Whew finally. See ya all later. HAPPY GROWING I know what I'm gonna do uh huh lil god berry wax and some wii bowling oh yeah


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 8, 2014)

I see the whole crew is here!WUT UP!....lol....Another great thread,Dank!
I'm looking forward to some good informative gardening tips.
If...or WHEN I have any questions,i'll ask here first
Fwic....I have tomatoes,jalapenos,strawberries(just sprouted) and watermelon.The flowers....i just threw seeds in the yard and they sproutedpeace


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

Hell yes we too just planted all the essentials watermelon squash broccoli 30 pepper plants 25 tomato


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 8, 2014)

What's up Dank? Lets see some more veg garden pix Not so much MJ... it scares away the old ladies


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

This was the last surviving plant in my tent. But she had to go chopped her and brought her out and you see know why she had to go


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 8, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> shit or manure
> 
> its all about how you look at it lol


That's true, long as I can get 1 good female from each strain i"ll be happy.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

Tokin time!!!
Who's in? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Tokin time!!!
> Who's in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Its most defiantly that time of day but I can't find my papers! N the bong is eyeing me off but I'm not going to let it seduce me into couchpotatoness today got too much to do, where are my papers!!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Its most defiantly that time of day but I can't find my papers! N the bong is eyeing me off but I'm not going to let it seduce me into couchpotatoness today got too much to do, where are my papers!!


LMAO I got some I share

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> LMAO I got some I share
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Awww now that's just teasing right there!! I'm resorting to desperate measures here and hollowing out a cigarette


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Awww now that's just teasing right there!! I'm resorting to desperate measures here and hollowing out a cigarette


Oh so harsh I hate when it comes to that

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

My mystery plant

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> My mystery plant
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Looks like you'll have a lot of fun trying to figure out what it is when its ready to smoke , how did this happen?? Random seed or?? Looks yummy


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Looks like you'll have a lot of fun trying to figure out what it is when its ready to smoke , how did this happen?? Random seed or?? Looks yummy


All I know is I got it from Herbies. When I started it I hit a rough spot about 3 weeks in veg and had to cut down a bunch of plants, damn ninjas. It was in a pile with about 9 other strains and it caught my eye for some reason so I clipped a branch and got it rooted. It took almost 2 months to get it to the size it is. It seemed like it just stopped growing so I stuck it into flower. It never grew any taller but it all of a sudden started pushing out allot of flowers. 
Needles to say I clipped a couple more branches that I'm gonna reveg. They already rooted. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh hell yes I like your work! How do you go with re vegging?? Never taken clones from a plant flowering before lost a few good strains


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Awww now that's just teasing right there!! I'm resorting to desperate measures here and hollowing out a cigarette


Hell use what ya gotta. but a steam roller is much better lol


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Oh hell yes I like your work! How do you go with re vegging?? Never taken clones from a plant flowering before lost a few good strains


As long as it is no more than 3 weeks into flower (imo) you cut a branch and clone it. It will reveg under 18/6. Takes time tho. I have a second one in my hydro also. The other will go into soil. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

I took a clone from my tangerine haze at harvest actually its been 2 months but she's rooted planted and vegging


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 8, 2014)

Later guys Just had to go mess with the girl down there. I lowered the light to 12" I went from 6" to 12" to 15" Now i just dropped her back down and in an hour the top shoots just reaching through those thick fan leaves.. Oh yeah you try this god berry taffy HOLY SHIT Like a good ol fashion nyc lsd limelight night


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm out to for tonight, take a couple more tokes and hit the sack. Get a few hours sleep before work. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Well Good Morning. Out to do some gardening


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 9, 2014)

On a streak, 4 for 4 on males. Just found a GBP male.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

anyone can tell me what the hell kinda tree that is id appreciate it


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

What up Dank crew?

Who's ready the for the wake n bake, only got one bowl left.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn Dankster!! Your certainly a busy boy these days...new biz, your own ..now a gardening thread!!  That's awesome!!
So what do you think is going on here?


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anyone know what that pic of the tree i posted is.. its in my front yard and no one can tell me what kind it is


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

No idea man. Try to google types of trees for your local area, maybe scan google images and see if you can find something?

My best idea.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> No idea man. Try to google types of trees for your local area, maybe scan google images and see if you can find something?
> 
> My best idea.


HOnestly i have. I have asked every landscaper around as well.. but thanks for looking


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Have a happy monday people


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Very nice bro  Is that your humus is that mason?


DonPetro said:


> Mojito on the worm bin. View attachment 3174248
> Green bean flower.
> View attachment 3174249


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like a snap pea bloom? 


DonPetro said:


> Mojito on the worm bin. View attachment 3174248
> Green bean flower.
> View attachment 3174249


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

makes me feel good 2 know that your interested  




roseypeach said:


> You know I do!! I was hoping to hear more about him!!  wow..little fella!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Did you say "crazy" bro? haha We all go M.A.D. sometimes.. haha    lmao


AllDayToker said:


> I like the crazy shit in yours, it's awesome. All those crazy things.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

whats up bro? How are you doing? Your ladies are looking lovely.   boy you sure are doing a damn good job!! Right on brotha. haha


hydrogreen65 said:


> I should have left the lights off. lol My best looking PM is a he.View attachment 3174274 View attachment 3174284 Dream reaaper--- nuts.View attachment 3174290 Female PM View attachment 3174291
> I have to say though, that is the prettiest, tightest node male i've seen. Shit sucks, guess the buzzard is back. lmmfao


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

I keep my temps right around the 75 degree range without any issues 


Deusracing said:


> Flowers are looking awesome.. Im attempting some easy flowers right now. not been easy but hopefully ill get the hang of it.. The cannibas a lot easier


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

I was goin use mine to set up a drip line system so I dont have 2 work my ass so much work. lol just mix the nutes in the reservoir.  Ive been taking a few cuts here & there & Im telling ya what, those little suckers rooted in 3 days bro!!  haha


hydrogreen65 said:


> I guess I could put together an old dwc set-up and transfer him from the tray. That is one gorgeous plant though. Kind of stuck between the dwc or just take a few cuttings and chop him.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Well hey bro.. Whats up, how are you doing buddy?  I remember your CB  I loved that strain!  Glad to see you still have her going.. 


 



dlftmyers said:


> Wanted stop by Dank and say Hi... and share some pics of my. Cheese Berry 7 weeks into flower..had some problems with her but I think she'll be okay...she smells awesome..View attachment 3174331View attachment 3174332


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Come on now bro, MAGIC MOJO headed your way 4 a NICE female! haha  In the mean time keep that mother fucker around! I want his BALLS!! haha  (plant) lol 





hydrogreen65 said:


> I'll be damn... Just rechecked plants, looked further down on the 1 I thought was female.. Well she is now a bastard.. So far out of the 3 that has shown sex, 3 are males... I will say, it's another pretty bastard.View attachment 3174339
> I'm telling ya, if it was raining women, I would get hit in the head by a 300 lb dyke- with a 12 in strap-on.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sure do  lol


Deusracing said:


> damn don't you hate it when your camera card reader pins are fucked up UGH


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Come on now bro, MAGIC MOJO headed your way 4 a NICE female! haha  In the mean time keep that mother fucker around! I want his BALLS!! haha  (plant) lol


that's why I was like, keep that shit!!  lol
I knew you'd say the same thing


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

NICE tomato bro .  haha I grow um 2, just the "tree" version. lol  cant even eat the dang things (allergic) to um, I give them to lower income elderly folks that is in need. 




tekdc911 said:


> dude dont toss it thats the male you want to breed with
> its a blessing you just dont know it


 Hell yeah, damn thing looks like a (female) to me! lol Thats the "super male" I was talking about/have been mentioning  they look allot like females.. But have balls.. lol (Not herm's either) lol. 





B166ER420 said:


> ZinniaView attachment 3174349
> ??View attachment 3174350 Black KrimView attachment 3174351


 NICE  whats up bro, how is everything your way?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

HOT DAMN~!  haha


hydrogreen65 said:


> I don't think i can handle many more blessings, lol Here's anotherView attachment 3174354 friggin nodes are so tight it was hard to see the lil knots.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

So, I have 2 ask. Do you do a (dark period) towards the end of flowering?


hydrogreen65 said:


> The tops look a lil pale cause they just came out of 24 hr darkness when I flipped switch.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hellgermite shit works wonders haha 


tekdc911 said:


> shit or manure
> 
> its all about how you look at it lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

DANK!!!!

these...

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/dsc03982-jpg.3174749/


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Doing good bro, keep up the great work!  





B166ER420 said:


> Cotton candy
> View attachment 3174352
> 
> Super cropped cola
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

What sprouts you have going in there bro? Your bean sprouts? 


Deusracing said:


> Holy MOLY these files are hugeView attachment 3174358View attachment 3174359 View attachment 3174360 View attachment 3174361


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

you know me haha 


roseypeach said:


> that's why I was like, keep that shit!!  lol
> I knew you'd say the same thing


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Well TY bro.. I try. lol Try to make this one about (Gardening & mixed work that we all do)  I love my flowers haha


B166ER420 said:


> I see the whole crew is here!WUT UP!....lol....Another great thread,Dank!
> I'm looking forward to some good informative gardening tips.
> If...or WHEN I have any questions,i'll ask here first
> Fwic....I have tomatoes,jalapenos,strawberries(just sprouted) and watermelon.The flowers....i just threw seeds in the yard and they sproutedpeace


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> makes me feel good 2 know that your interested


 I'm always interested in what you are doing


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey bro.. How you doing? I loved those pics you posted in the other thread, my Mother would've adored those 


dannyboy602 said:


> What's up Dank? Lets see some more veg garden pix Not so much MJ... it scares away the old ladies


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> you know me haha


Yepp sure do  lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Im in bro , haha don't have 2 ask me twice.. 


SlimTim said:


> Tokin time!!!
> Who's in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm here in and out. 
Is Monday and work
Monday work
Working Monday
Monday f-n sucks

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 9, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Does anyone know what that pic of the tree i posted is.. its in my front yard and no one can tell me what kind it is


Hey mate looks a lot like a young magnolia tripetala to me, have you seen the flowers yet??


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Damn Dankster!! Your certainly a busy boy these days...new biz, your own You Tube channel...now a gardening thread!!  That's awesome!!
> So what do you think is going on here?
> View attachment 3174771


Thanks, yeah been a little busy. lol 




hydrogreen65 said:


> On a streak, 4 for 4 on males. Just found a GBP male.


 Sorry bro, it happens. I would be more worried abt all the "males" showing if they was "fem". lol and I said they was fem, but I dont work like that.. I try to live an honest life, & try to be as caring & understanding as 1 can be..  Know what I mean bro?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Everything is moving super fast bro.. lol take it to pm, & I will see if I can help you figure it out if you'd like  






Deusracing said:


> Does anyone know what that pic of the tree i posted is.. its in my front yard and no one can tell me what kind it is


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3174892 View attachment 3174893 View attachment 3174894 View attachment 3174895 View attachment 3174896 View attachment 3174897 View attachment 3174898 View attachment 3174899 View attachment 3174900 View attachment 3174901


Looking good Dank!!! I love that Moon Flower sooooo much!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool. Glad your here bro.  Whats up, how are you doing today buddy?


SlimTim said:


> I'm here in and out.
> Is Monday and work
> Monday work
> Working Monday
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh doing pretty good I guess. lol TY  Reminds me of the MOONWALK back in the 80's lol 






roseypeach said:


> Looking good Dank!!! I love that Moon Flower sooooo much!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 9, 2014)

Oooooooooooooooo.....


Another thread!!!  


Subbed up!!! I have lots of stuff outside for the garden around the pond. Most of it hasn't popped out of the soil yet but we will see how this year goes! If it is anything like last year we will be climbing over plant's just to walk through the garden. 

I will get a list together of what we have so far and what still needs to be germinated.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

Well I'm bored, don't feel like doing much. Going to smoke a bowl of schwag, maybe watch a movie.

I'll be around. Always on e-mail.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I'm bored, don't feel like doing much. Going to smoke a bowl of schwag, maybe watch a movie.
> 
> I'll be around. Always on e-mail.


I'm here..just lurking lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

making some compost additives   humus --->  --->  -->  --->  --- >


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

I hear that bro.. Well, I hope you start feeling like the old self soon bro  I hear that on a movie.. haha I haven't watched a really good 1 in a good while.. lol


AllDayToker said:


> Well I'm bored, don't feel like doing much. Going to smoke a bowl of schwag, maybe watch a movie.
> 
> I'll be around. Always on e-mail.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Cool. Glad your here bro.  Whats up, how are you doing today buddy?


OK for a Monday lol
How you doing bro?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

Man...it sure is quiet. Ya'll come on back!! lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> OK for a Monday lol
> How you doing bro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


hey Slim how ya doin buddy?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

-yawn- Bored.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> hey Slim how ya doin buddy?


I'm good and how are you? I snuck out of work early hanging out with the kids now

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> -yawn- Bored.


Yeah me too..well not really bored, just anxious really..lol what you been up to today besides tokin up? 


SlimTim said:


> I'm good and how are you? I snuck out of work early hanging out with the kids now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I'm good bro, thanks.. hey sounds like you got the plan!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah me too..well not really bored, just anxious really..lol what you been up to today besides tokin up?
> 
> I'm good bro, thanks.. hey sounds like you got the plan!


Sprinkler running and kiddie pool full. Taking a break from all the damn yard work and such 
Daddy time! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah me too..well not really bored, just anxious really..lol what you been up to today besides tokin up?


Not much really, finished setting up the pool. Watched Red 2. Pretty slow day. Especially when I can't get stoned of BRICKS!! lol What you been up to today?

Trying to think of the best way to get really stoned off this stuff. I'm about to make like a waterfall/gravity bong or something haha.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> whats up bro? How are you doing? Your ladies are looking lovely.   boy you sure are doing a damn good job!! Right on brotha. haha


TY, I'm doing aight I guess, you? Yeah, the fellas are looking good. I couldn't believe the PM's were male, I've never seen that tight of nodes or side branching from males before.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Sprinkler running and kiddie pool full. Taking a break from all the damn yard work and such
> Daddy time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I hear that. I needs me a kiddie pool  just so I can sit and soak and sunbathe 


AllDayToker said:


> Not much really, finished setting up the pool. Watched Red 2. Pretty slow day. Especially when I can't get stoned of BRICKS!! lol What you been up to today?
> 
> Trying to think of the best way to get really stoned off this stuff. I'm about to make like a waterfall/gravity bong or something haha.


Pools and more pools! ya'll suck man  not really lol just kidding  talking to my fella earlier and just fed the kitties outside. They are really warming up to me, at least the striped one is. He let me rub his head a little bit the other day and didn't try to scratch or bite me! shocked my ass, they are skittish little things...so not stoned? me either right now


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> So, I have 2 ask. Do you do a (dark period) towards the end of flowering?


Yep, I sure do... I usually run the last 24 or so hrs in dark right before harvest.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

I hadn't even smoked today but sure will be in a bit

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I hear that. I needs me a kiddie pool  just so I can sit and soak and sunbathe
> Pools and more pools! ya'll suck man  not really lol just kidding  talking to my fella earlier and just fed the kitties outside. They are really warming up to me, at least the striped one is. He let me rub his head a little bit the other day and didn't try to scratch or bite me! shocked my ass, they are skittish little things...so not stoned? me either right now


Haha, we haven't had a pool for years, decided to get one. They had a 4ft deep, 16ft diameter pool on sale for $300, a nicer one with the steel rails and such, it's pretty nice. I'm excited for the exercise, and the relaxin haha. 

Well it's nice the kitties are gettin' more friendly, I'm sure they are fun.

Yeah not really too stoned right now, finished a bong bowl but the bongs not really cuttin it. Need something else to bomb this schwag in my lungs.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Come on now bro, MAGIC MOJO headed your way 4 a NICE female! haha  In the mean time keep that mother fucker around! I want his BALLS!! haha  (plant) lol


Ha Ha, yeah I was hoping for a whore house and looks like I'm working on a stud farm.. Oh well, all you can do is curse, laugh and germ more beans. I'm glad they at least turned out to be decent males.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> TY, I'm doing aight I guess, you? Yeah, the fellas are looking good. I couldn't believe the PM's were male, I've never seen that tight of nodes or side branching from males before.


Whats up HG? girls boys you can never tell with reg seeds. That's why I always go for the feminized, since I don't breed or nothing. How's the knee?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I hadn't even smoked today but sure will be in a bit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I hear that!!  me too brother!


AllDayToker said:


> Haha, we haven't had a pool for years, decided to get one. They had a 4ft deep, 16ft diameter pool on sale for $300, a nicer one with the steel rails and such, it's pretty nice. I'm excited for the exercise, and the relaxin haha.
> 
> Well it's nice the kitties are gettin' more friendly, I'm sure they are fun.
> 
> Yeah not really too stoned right now, finished a bong bowl but the bongs not really cuttin it. Need something else to bomb this schwag in my lungs.


That's what I'm talking about! that's perfect size for getting exercise OR chillin..like I said though, hell, I'd take a kiddie pool  lol

The striped one is but old yeller is still real weird around me. Probably cuz his/her dumb ass tripped me up the other day and I stepped hard on the little thing 
poor kitty..he/she is ok don't worry  lol

I'm about to pack my vaporizer here in a minute. Trying not to burn dinner right now....lmao


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> NICE tomato bro .  haha I grow um 2, just the "tree" version. lol  cant even eat the dang things (allergic) to um, I give them to lower income elderly folks that is in need.
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, damn thing looks like a (female) to me! lol Thats the "super male" I was talking about/have been mentioning  they look allot like females.. But have balls.. lol (Not herm's either) lol.
> ...


It really sucks you can't eat tomatoes  but I want to ask...trees? tomato trees? do tell me all about those pretty please?


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Whats up HG? girls boys you can never tell with reg seeds. That's why I always go for the feminized, since I don't breed or nothing. How's the knee?


Hey Rosey, hope everything is going well.. Yeah, that's the big drawback of reg beans, I've run fems for the last cpl yrs, but customs kept snagging my shit and I found some really good genetics without the hassle. I've still got 3 more shots on the PM's..so fingers crossed on that one.. 
Seriously thinking about taking a female and putting her in a closet with one of the males and let them screw each others brains out lol.. 
Let's see daughter wiped out my stash this wk end, knew I should have gotten house key back from her sorry ass. Left me with enough for a cpl buzzes, then had the nerve to text me saying her car broke down.. Walk bitch, or use what she took to get her car done. 
And the knee, it feels great as long as I don't walk on it lol. Done damage to the cartilage between bones. oh well, part of getting old I guess. 
Well time for lights to come on in tent, guess I'll go see if anymore popped a dick out.lmao Hopefully I'll see some hairs this time.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

Decided to whip out the Ascent, actually giving me a pretty decent buzz haha. Haven't used this thing for awhile.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey Rosey, hope everything is going well.. Yeah, that's the big drawback of reg beans, I've run fems for the last cpl yrs, but customs kept snagging my shit and I found some really good genetics without the hassle. I've still got 3 more shots on the PM's..so fingers crossed on that one..
> Seriously thinking about taking a female and putting her in a closet with one of the males and let them screw each others brains out lol..
> Let's see daughter wiped out my stash this wk end, knew I should have gotten house key back from her sorry ass. Left me with enough for a cpl buzzes, then had the nerve to text me saying her car broke down.. Walk bitch, or use what she took to get her car done.
> And the knee, it feels great as long as I don't walk on it lol. Done damage to the cartilage between bones. oh well, part of getting old I guess.
> Well time for lights to come on in tent, guess I'll go see if anymore popped a dick out.lmao Hopefully I'll see some hairs this time.


Hope you don't find any dicks bro  sending some female plant karma your way 

lol...oh boy on the daughter...mine knows better!! I'd kick her ass sideways  naw I wouldn't, but she'd sure be sorry I'll tell you that! no more smokin moms bud for her!!  you didn't help your baby? lmao...guess I'd be less inclined too if my kid had done that shit to me!!  

gettin old sucks ass don't it? I never have aches/pains so much these days but my right knee has been acting a fool today. Wonder if its the barometric pressure fucking with it...??:


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Decided to whip out the Ascent, actually giving me a pretty decent buzz haha. Haven't used this thing for awhile.


Now we just got to get Dank on one and we can all vape out together  anybody else here have a vaporizer? You know I got this Pinnacle Pro. She's been good to me with that one exception the battery went out. They replaced it and sent it right back to me though. No further issues, thank god!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

im gonna get trollmaster to take some garden pics


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 9, 2014)

And the stud farm continues, more nuts.< PM male....<3rd PM male....< GBP male....< DR male


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 9, 2014)

Guess Dank will have to pick the 1 he likes, don't have room for all these bastards.. lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 9, 2014)

Is this Gardening with Dank or an offshoot of his other thread? No more MJ or I close up shop here


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Is this Gardening with Dank or an offshoot of his other thread? No more MJ or I close up shop here


Same as the last thread, just new. The other was getting long.

Post questions/pictures/jibber jabber. Free range man.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

Well something to start off the week good. I know one of my AKs and one of my PMs are officially females! I got some ladies!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well something to start off the week good. I know one of my AKs and one of my PMs are officially females! I got some ladies!


Update on this. Out of the five Purple Monkeys, I have 2 males, and 3 females.

Out of the 8 AK48s, I have 2 males, 2 females, and 4 unknown still.

Expecting females from those 4 unknown ones, but anything can happen with reg seeds.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 9, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Update on this. Out of the five Purple Monkeys, I have 2 males, and 3 females.
> 
> Out of the 8 AK48s, I have 2 males, 2 females, and 4 unknown still.
> 
> Expecting females from those 4 unknown ones, but anything can happen with reg seeds.


Congrats on the females, hopefully I'll have some ladies soon. Got pretty males going though, gonna pick best 1 and chop rest.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Is this Gardening with Dank or an offshoot of his other thread? No more MJ or I close up shop here


oh no! there's plenty of that now  he just wanted to do a general gardening thread, plus the other one was getting huge!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> View attachment 3175204


its all gravy  he'll be posting some pics of the ladies here too, I'm pretty sure..


AllDayToker said:


> Update on this. Out of the five Purple Monkeys, I have 2 males, and 3 females.
> 
> Out of the 8 AK48s, I have 2 males, 2 females, and 4 unknown still.
> 
> Expecting females from those 4 unknown ones, but anything can happen with reg seeds.


congrats on your girls bro!!


hydrogreen65 said:


> Guess Dank will have to pick the 1 he likes, don't have room for all these bastards.. lol


haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

Just had a toasted blueberry bagel with peanut butter. It was absolutely, unbelievably, delicious. lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Just had a toasted blueberry bagel with peanut butter. It was absolutely, unbelievably, delicious. lol


Hmmm I'd have never thought to do that..sounds good though!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Just had a toasted blueberry bagel with peanut butter. It was absolutely, unbelievably, delicious. lol


Spoken like someone who is high.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Well got bored last night and lowered my light and wow did everything come too attention this morning.. Now when looking in the tent it appears it doesn't have that good of a spread. But in deed the penetration this thing has is simply astonishing for so lil wattage.. Ill post a few pics of her and her mates in a few


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hmmm I'd have never thought to do that..sounds good though!





SirGreenThumb said:


> Spoken like someone who is high.


Defiantly a must try stoner food.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Defiantly a must try stoner food.


  my former father in law made this stuff all the kids called stoner soup. Had everything in it, some strange stuff mind you  I can't even remember all the shit he threw in there. I'll have to ask my son when I talk to him again..lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2014)

anybody wanna see some pix of my bad ass strawberries i'm growing? this is about the third year for these plants, just thought i'd blow everyone away with some pix of them.. hold onto your hats ladies and gents, and be prepared to be amazed.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Well heres a bit of progress through out this joint. enjoy the photos feedback always appreciated... the one in the tub is a tangerine haze clone cut day of harvest. did it for shits and giggles and in deed she took off still has a bit of nug on her.. other is my mystery I think northern lights from seed 5 year old seed


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> anybody wanna see some pix of my bad ass strawberries i'm growing? this is about the third year for these plants, just thought i'd blow everyone away with some pix of them.. hold onto your hats ladies and gents, and be prepared to be amazed.


Most definitely I have 5 plants growing out side right now and there well ok so far... but maybe here in a month or so ill shoot some progress pics of it maybe you can shoot me some advice on them they get a small amount of roots organics buddah grow along with everything in my garden.. i also before planting i tilled and spread mex and jamacian guano on it.. soil was tampered with evergreens for 40 years. can't believe anythings growing there


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 9, 2014)

Look at them wanna be raspberries haha.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 3175366


All i gotts to say is take them throw them in the ninja with a bit of rum n ice YEAH BOY time for the wicked god berry Laffy Taffy Wax what ever the fudge you wanna call it hit.


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello peeps =)  Amaryllis Some basil. Cucumbers. Bells. 

Got some tomatoes in the works... no fruit yet =) 



racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 3175366


Beast mode.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Look at them wanna be raspberries haha.


 lol, yeah, they're looking a bit bigger this year, can you believe it?
it's just the variety of strawberry they are though, they just stay super small like that.. i didn't know it when i bought them, as i thought they were normal sized, but the first year they were tiny tiny... i thought maybe they weren't established yet, but i found out last year after they didn't grow any bigger it's just the kind they are.. i forget the name of them atm, but i think dannyboy knows watt they're called, i can't remember.. tasty though..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

thank you.. awww.


roseypeach said:


> I'm always interested in what you are doing


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 9, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yeah, they're looking a bit bigger this year, can you believe it?
> it's just the variety of strawberry they are though, they just stay super small like that.. i didn't know it when i bought them, as i thought they were normal sized, but the first year they were tiny tiny... i thought maybe they weren't established yet, but i found out last year after they didn't grow any bigger it's just the kind they are.. i forget the name of them atm, but i think dannyboy knows watt they're called, i can't remember.. tasty though..


As long as you get something. I'm pretty sure my friends' wife grew some like that as well.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> Hello peeps =) View attachment 3175336 Amaryllis View attachment 3175342Some basil. View attachment 3175346Cucumbers. View attachment 3175362Bells.
> 
> Got some tomatoes in the works... no fruit yet =)
> 
> ...


Hope my garden kicks off like that. Just got outside done and planted a few weeks ago


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

4 got to add in my other additives on my last update  haha Here they are.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey bro..  Whats? You doing good?


racerboy71 said:


> lol, yeah, they're looking a bit bigger this year, can you believe it?
> it's just the variety of strawberry they are though, they just stay super small like that.. i didn't know it when i bought them, as i thought they were normal sized, but the first year they were tiny tiny... i thought maybe they weren't established yet, but i found out last year after they didn't grow any bigger it's just the kind they are.. i forget the name of them atm, but i think dannyboy knows watt they're called, i can't remember.. tasty though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey bro..  Whats? You doing good?


 yeah, you know me dankster, just over here filling myself up on strawberries, pmsl..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

I hear that.. Was a "Monday" for me to haha  Good thing is tomorrow is going to be "GOOD" & "TUESDAY" YAY!! lol Here's my new beer bong.. lol j/k haha 


SlimTim said:


> OK for a Monday lol
> How you doing bro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

haha.. Man O man those are super "sweet"! I couldn't believe it when I bit down into one.  I recently started adding in molasses to my food & feeding those as well.  I have always had the compost, just was outdoors & I couldn't access it all of what I needed during the winter months.  Glad to hear your doing good. 






racerboy71 said:


> yeah, you know me dankster, just over here filling myself up on strawberries, pmsl..


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 9, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Hope my garden kicks off like that. Just got outside done and planted a few weeks ago


Took a little while and a few runs (moved from a completely different climate a few years back) but, it's nice when it's established. I don't think it ever ends but, finally running a setup I feel pretty comfortable with.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 3175366


alpines  i have some they are the best tasting just small and soft
most of the time they dont even make it to the basket get ate right off the bush 
some flowers and a garden i didnt start just moved in a week ago and they stopped taking care of it about a month and a half ago got the tomatoes staked up and the beans trellesed today and weeded almost 2 rows 
thats a before gimme a few days and ill give some after shots


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh doing good I guess.  TY 4 asking.. Glad to hear they are doing good. yeah I have been seeing really tight node spacing on them all.  NO bs. haha I TG ended up with the (female) Purple Monkey, however I am sure they all aren't males. lol This 1 here is loaded with "fem" so hopefully that will fix that "reg" issue.. haha  




hydrogreen65 said:


> TY, I'm doing aight I guess, you? Yeah, the fellas are looking good. I couldn't believe the PM's were male, I've never seen that tight of nodes or side branching from males before.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> Took a little while and a few runs (moved from a completely different climate a few years back) but, it's nice when it's established. I don't think it ever ends but, finally running a setup I feel pretty comfortable with.


Yeah the land i decided to put the garden on was WEEDS hostas huge 40 foot long evergreen bush that was outta control.. after removing it nothing really grew till this year i tilled bat guano'd the shit out of it raked it let it rain for days on it and went to planting.. My gardens going good and the grass is finally growing.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Someone round here mentioned getting a kiddie pool to sit your ladies in if you ever had to go away for a few days. Not a bad idea if I say so myself.  I am thinking about just hooking a few lines up to my DWC & running a few lines for a drip line  they should be just fine for a few days, maybe even a week without any food. If not I may have to take the rooted clones out of the DWC & just go ahead & place them into soil as the medium. Im not wanting to do that though, however I only have just 2 time being vs my other ladies. Dont want to loose all this work. lol


roseypeach said:


> I hear that. I needs me a kiddie pool  just so I can sit and soak and sunbathe
> Pools and more pools! ya'll suck man  not really lol just kidding  talking to my fella earlier and just fed the kitties outside. They are really warming up to me, at least the striped one is. He let me rub his head a little bit the other day and didn't try to scratch or bite me! shocked my ass, they are skittish little things...so not stoned? me either right now


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

A start


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

whats that 1st little flower bro?


tekdc911 said:


> alpines  i have some they are the best tasting just small and soft
> most of the time they dont even make it to the basket get ate right off the bush
> some flowers and a garden i didnt start just moved in a week ago and they stopped taking care of it about a month and a half ago got the tomatoes staked up and the beans trellesed today and weeded almost 2 rows
> thats a before gimme a few days and ill give some after shots


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Someone round here mentioned getting a kiddie pool to sit your ladies in if you ever had to go away for a few days. Not a bad idea if I say so myself.  I am thinking about just hooking a few lines up to my DWC & running a few lines for a drip line  they should be just fine for a few days, maybe even a week without any food. If not I may have to take the rooted clones out of the DWC & just go ahead & place them into soil as the medium. Im not wanting to do that though, however I only have just 2 time being vs my other ladies. Dont want to loose all this work. lol


now thats a good idea!!! how are you tonight Dank? been quiet over here..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

HOT damn we have some lettuce!!  We will have some corn round here b4 to awful long  YUM YUM!! SAY IT WITH ME *C.O.R.N*.   haha


Deusracing said:


> Yeah the land i decided to put the garden on was WEEDS hostas huge 40 foot long evergreen bush that was outta control.. after removing it nothing really grew till this year i tilled bat guano'd the shit out of it raked it let it rain for days on it and went to planting.. My gardens going good and the grass is finally growing.View attachment 3175395View attachment 3175396


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> whats that 1st little flower bro?


red speckled is a Jerusalem Lilly
the purple is a petunia i have a couple of those thay are all a little different one more purple and the other is almost all white


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Im doing ok I guess, & you? You mean up in here, or I am being quiet on my newest hangout?


roseypeach said:


> now thats a good idea!!! how are you tonight Dank? been quiet over here..


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 9, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Yeah the land i decided to put the garden on was WEEDS hostas huge 40 foot long evergreen bush that was outta control.. after removing it nothing really grew till this year i tilled bat guano'd the shit out of it raked it let it rain for days on it and went to planting.. My gardens going good and the grass is finally growing.View attachment 3175395View attachment 3175396


Very nice. Looks like you're putting the love in, haha.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> thank you.. awww.


Your welcome  I wanna hear about your tomato trees!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> HOT damn we have some lettuce!!  We will have some corn round here b4 to awful long  YUM YUM!! SAY IT WITH ME *C.O.R.N*.  View attachment 3175402 haha


im gonna plant corn with the fall crop  
we have a really long season where im at if the heat dont kill em you can run em staggered


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Im doing ok I guess, & you? You mean up in here, or I am being quiet on my newest hangout?


eh I'm ok I guess too  naw just not many folks were around earlier. But yeah they miss ya..well we all miss you. Folks are always asking where's Dank? it gives new meaning to "where'd he go george" lol!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Im doing ok I guess, & you? You mean up in here, or I am being quiet on my newest hangout?


oh and yes! I had sent you a text earlier about your router, and as far as the other goes, you need to get with me on


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

I hear that.. I grew those out a time or two. Just regular Tulips though, not any Jerusalem Lilly though. lol 


tekdc911 said:


> red speckled is a Jerusalem Lilly
> the purple is a petunia i have a couple of those thay are all a little different one more purple and the other is almost all white


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> HOT damn we have some lettuce!!  We will have some corn round here b4 to awful long  YUM YUM!! SAY IT WITH ME *C.O.R.N*.  View attachment 3175402 haha


oh lord..lol you reminding me of Johnny Depp on Secret Window. Ever seen that one? A real corn lover, that guy


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

& other Lilly's. Where in the hell did you get a Jerusalem bro? Here or ? http://www.streetdirectory.com/florist/jerusalem/flowers/tulips/82/


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

You know something.. I couldnt tell you that I have or I would be full of shit! lol  Let me look that shit up real quick. lol Hang tight.. 



 lol they sound guys weird.. haha


roseypeach said:


> oh lord..lol you reminding me of Johnny Depp on Secret Window. Ever seen that one? A real corn lover, that guy


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

BOOM!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

HAHA!!! thats NUTS! I had NO damn clue.. Now I have to buy it... thanks.. lol j/k..  haha


roseypeach said:


> oh lord..lol you reminding me of Johnny Depp on Secret Window. Ever seen that one? A real corn lover, that guy


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that.. I grew those out a time or two. Just regular Tulips though, not any Jerusalem Lilly though. lol


you know what your are correct sir now that i think about it 
my lilly's are pink


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> Very nice. Looks like you're putting the love in, haha.


Every day i tell ya and battling a 70ft oak that fell a few weeks back.. just got all the brush picked up since some was dry. Burned it all up. trunk is around 30" diameter and my darn chainsaw is only 20" but most of tree is hollowed out due to carpenter ants. Damn mother natures creatures... Oh well.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> & other Lilly's. Where in the hell did you get a Jerusalem bro? Here or ? http://www.streetdirectory.com/florist/jerusalem/flowers/tulips/82/


i got most of my flowers ive had forever from a house that was built in the 50's 
and some heirloom shit from my grandma 
they are also called jesus flowers


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

HAHAHAHA!!!  WHATS UP bro!?! DAMN man,we have missed you round here! . I know how it goes though (family 1st).  How are you doing buddy? Your ladies speak 1,000 words! You've been keeping ontop of that game, good job! 


SirGreenThumb said:


> BOOM!
> View attachment 3175432 View attachment 3175433 View attachment 3175434


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> BOOM!
> View attachment 3175432 View attachment 3175433 View attachment 3175434


Very nice what strain is that.. Most of mine i don't know. I got a mystery bag that was 5 years old from some master breeder in chi town. ALL been sour diesel smelling fruity. any how


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lets toke guys! Who with me & will join me 4 a toke break!? haha


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2014)

what is that closest to us m8?? some sort of lettuce / cabbage?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Lets toke guys! Who with me & will join me 4 a toke break!? haha


I'm with ya, I been waiting all day and it's finally that time

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> oh lord..lol you reminding me of Johnny Depp on Secret Window. Ever seen that one? A real corn lover, that guy


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

I Know, but I will let the "man" get this. haha  his


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> You know something.. I couldnt tell you that I have or I would be full of shit! lol  Let me look that shit up real quick. lol Hang tight..
> 
> 
> 
> lol they sound guys weird.. haha


oh you'll love that movie!!! real mindfuck it is.  lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3175440


awww well thank you too!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Lets toke guys! Who with me & will join me 4 a toke break!? haha


I will!! been a while..  haha


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

I was skipping through the posts and had to laugh. 
A few of the babies were hangin in the pool but I had to donate it to my almost 2 year old today, it was a hot one!!!
Old pic, the babies have grown up some, must say they enjoyed chilling in the pool tho. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!  WHATS UP bro!?! DAMN man,we have missed you round here! . I know how it goes though (family 1st).  How are you doing buddy? Your ladies speak 1,000 words! You've been keeping ontop of that game, good job!


Doing well, been busy. 

Thanks, shes been a real.... pleasure to grow..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

lets the pages roll on  haha     MOON WALK -->


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Very nice what strain is that.. Most of mine i don't know. I got a mystery bag that was 5 years old from some master breeder in chi town. ALL been sour diesel smelling fruity. any how


Climax Auto from ch9..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

I hear that, & know hat you mean.. lol Well, hopefully this week will fly by bro.. We can always "hope" .. lol 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Doing well, been busy.
> 
> Thanks, shes been a real.... pleasure to grow..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

haha like me..  & that dude --> lol 






roseypeach said:


> oh you'll love that movie!!! real mindfuck it is.  lol


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn my phone isn't keeping up with all y'all fast fingers. Gonna have to try something else. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> haha like me..  & that dude --> lol


Oh boy...shew!!! he's a nut, his work is amazing ..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

Whats up SGT glad to see ya bro!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Whats up SGT glad to see ya bro!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Not much. Chillin hitting this bong.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

My wife loves that moon walk. I gotta try and find that. I just love the way it looks also. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> BOOM!
> View attachment 3175432 View attachment 3175433 View attachment 3175434


God almighty man!!! she is looking absolutely phenomenal! giant fluffy nugs..I know you are waiting on baited breath..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> HAHA!!! thats NUTS! I had NO damn clue.. Now I have to buy it... thanks.. lol j/k..  haha


did you watch the trailer?? I'm telling you that movie will have you going good!  super trippy!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> My wife loves that moon walk. I gotta try and find that. I just love the way it looks also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I thought it was Moon Rose...hmmm it is beautiful!! I want one!!

Dank? lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> God almighty man!!! she is looking absolutely phenomenal! giant fluffy nugs..I know you are waiting on baited breath..


Thanks!! Waiting for them nodes to fill in with bud.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

wont have pics of the lily till around thanksgiving it blooms about the same time as my christmas cactus


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks!! Waiting for them nodes to fill in with bud.


YW  oh the anticipation...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> wont have pics of the lily till around thanksgiving it blooms about the same time as my christmas cactus


well don't forget to share when they do bro! can't wait to see them


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> well don't forget to share when they do bro! can't wait to see them


i dont know what its really called my grandma called em Jerusalem and i have a older lady that was my landlord called em jesus flowers 
i saw a few like 5 years ago at a nursery they called field lilies but they were red and yellow this are like pink almost


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

when i looked it up just now you cant find shit hardly on em 
the ones i did find dont look nothing like mine and the ones that do are the wrong color


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

haha... Im having a hard time keeping up on mine to & it has 4 g.. l.ol


SlimTim said:


> Damn my phone isn't keeping up with all y'all fast fingers. Gonna have to try something else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

No doubt! I love that dude! well, you know what I mean.. haha  he is freaky as hell though.. Did you see the episode where he passed that girls spirit into the dead man?? 



 now thats NUTS!! lol


roseypeach said:


> Oh boy...shew!!! he's a nut, his work is amazing ..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

yeah thats a one of a kind.  I hadnt seen it anywhere b4 I found that one. Thats the exact name that was on the little tag to. lol Tell her I said TY bro. 


SlimTim said:


> My wife loves that moon walk. I gotta try and find that. I just love the way it looks also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

I hear that.  yeah I was searching as soon as you posted it. lol just found the site/link I posted.. haha


tekdc911 said:


> when i looked it up just now you cant find shit hardly on em
> the ones i did find dont look nothing like mine and the ones that do are the wrong color


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> haha... Im having a hard time keeping up on mine to & it has 4 g.. l.ol


take ten minutes real fast and turn it off and take the battery and sim out for at least 5 minutes for sure, then put it back together and power up. Bet that fixes your issues. Didn't you say you got it from a friend out of state? yeah, you are gonna need to sync up with the towers local to you


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Moon Walk.. lol that's why I posted the MJ video along side of it earlier.. haha


roseypeach said:


> I thought it was Moon Rose...hmmm it is beautiful!! I want one!!
> 
> Dank? lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i dont know what its really called my grandma called em Jerusalem and i have a older lady that was my landlord called em jesus flowers
> i saw a few like 5 years ago at a nursery they called field lilies but they were red and yellow this are like pink almost


jerusalem tulip


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> No doubt! I love that dude! well, you know what I mean.. haha  he is freaky as hell though.. Did you see the episode where he passed that girls spirit into the dead man??
> 
> 
> 
> now thats NUTS!! lol


hell no!! that's crazy as hell man..I'm gonna watch that!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks!! Waiting for them nodes to fill in with bud.


you've already got those leaves to yellow, so you're halfway there.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Moon Walk.. lol that's why I posted the MJ video along side of it earlier.. haha


don't mind me, I got roses on the brain from earlier!!   lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

Ola? lol

damn where'd everybody go? guess Peach will watch some vids..


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

kinda looks like that but a light red almost hot pink


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3175499 kinda looks like that but a light red almost hot pink


those are pretty! bet Dank has an idea..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh you mean those big ol tomato trees I grow.. lol yeah the seeds come in one of those little sales books that came in the mail all the damn time.. I bit the bullet & said what the hell & snatched me up some  I will take a few pics of um once they get good & going  haha there still germinating now.. (Yup I germ my veggie & other seeds) lol


roseypeach said:


> Your welcome  I wanna hear about your tomato trees!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

i know when i say lily yall are thinking of the ones that float in a pond lol 
these are field lilies just a ugly little leaf thing until it cools off the it throws out some clusters 
but i keep them in pots cause if you plant em you aint getting rid of em they take shit over


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Oh you mean those big ol tomato trees I grow.. lol yeah the seeds come in one of those little sales books that came in the mail all the damn time.. I bit the bullet & said what the hell & snatched me up some  I will take a few pics of um once they get good & going  haha there still germinating now.. (Yup I germ my veggie & other seeds) lol


alright well you knows I wants to see them!!  are they the ones that get real big?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 9, 2014)

damn good video!! haha I was still over here watching it lol  toking up 2 haha 


SirGreenThumb said:


>


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i know when i say lily yall are thinking of the ones that float in a pond lol
> these are field lilies just a ugly little leaf thing until it cools off the it throws out some clusters
> but i keep them in pots cause if you plant em you aint getting rid of em they take shit over


oh yeah, my mom had something get in her pond before that nearly tore it up. She was constantly chopping whatever it was back. I've got a pond here that I need installed, going to put some water lilies in there and fishies. It's gonna be purdy!!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

i have a half acre pond at the place i just moved in 
but some dumb ass planted pines on top of the levee and the roots busted the bedding so it dont hold water 
gonna tear the pines out and redo the bed


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i have a half acre pond at the place i just moved in
> but some dumb ass planted pines on top of the levee and the roots busted the bedding so it dont hold water
> gonna tear the pines out and redo the bed


That'll be nice bro  can't wait to see all you do out there at the new place!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Well Time to try and build something for my 2 lil plants time to go veg a bit under the lil led till the big girl is done. Well you guys will see the strange method I'm gonna use this time.. considering i don't wanna buy any more shit. I got more shit i swear than the hydro shop. Well see again around midnight gotta go get my soil my hydroton some rubber grommets tubing oh lord here we go.... gotta do another dab hit and I'm off see ya in an hour LOL


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That'll be nice bro  can't wait to see all you do out there at the new place!


ill take some pics tomorrow


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ill take some pics tomorrow


most excellent! I'll be here


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

Time for 1 last toke and off to bed.
Gotta be up in 4.5 hours for a big job tomorrow.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Oh you mean those big ol tomato trees I grow.. lol yeah the seeds come in one of those little sales books that came in the mail all the damn time.. I bit the bullet & said what the hell & snatched me up some  I will take a few pics of um once they get good & going  haha there still germinating now.. (Yup I germ my veggie & other seeds) lol


I have two trays of peppers, cucumbers, and even radishes on heat pads right now to add to my growing outdoor gardens.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Time for 1 last toke and off to bed.
> Gotta be up in 4.5 hours for a big job tomorrow.


Yeppers I'm gonna try and lay down myself. 

Hey ya'll Dank asked me to say goodnight for him, he had something come up.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 9, 2014)

*munches on a garden fresh salad*


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeppers I'm gonna try and lay down myself.
> 
> Hey ya'll Dank asked me to say goodnight for him, he had something come up.


Figured that happened lost him on pm also lol
Night Rosey!!
I just couldn't keep up tonight on the phone or tablet even on wifi. I'm sure I need to try the shut down, probably on both lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> *munches on a garden fresh salad*


gosh that sounds good right now..wish I could eat lettuce n shit!! all I can eat is proteins and cooked veggies. Sucks for me!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> *munches on a garden fresh salad*


I think I'm gonna hit a quick Muncie to. Someone got me hungry lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> gosh that sounds good right now..wish I could eat lettuce n shit!! all I can eat is proteins and cooked veggies. Sucks for me!


i gave tim one of my favorite leafy mixes... i love summer. winter is all meat and potatoes and bread... but when it gets hot, the plates get colorful!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I think I'm gonna hit a quick Muncie to. Someone got me hungry lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


try the tea thing. also, if you hit the 90's, get a big pickle jar, same amount of tea bags, and put it in the sun for a full day (6 hours at least). when i was a kid we called it 'sun tea', and it's the best sweet tea you'll ever taste


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> *munches on a garden fresh salad*


Fresh peppers from the garden stuffed with cream cheeseraw style. I think I'll leave the little ones for chili lol. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Figured that happened lost him on pm also lol
> Night Rosey!!
> I just couldn't keep up tonight on the phone or tablet even on wifi. I'm sure I need to try the shut down, probably on both lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


yeppers...
goodnight bro, take er easy!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Fresh peppers from the garden stuffed with cream cheeseraw style. I think I'll leave the little ones for chili lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


i wanna chomp one of those so bad right now... my peps are a few weeks from ready... (


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> try the tea thing. also, if you hit the 90's, get a big pickle jar, same amount of tea bags, and put it in the sun for a full day (6 hours at least). when i was a kid we called it 'sun tea', and it's the best sweet tea you'll ever taste


I'll be hitting the store tomorrow to get that hooked up. I havn't seen 90 since I was in Louisiana a couple months ago damn thst was nice. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'll be hitting the store tomorrow to get that hooked up. I havn't seen 90 since I was in Louisiana a couple months ago damn thst was nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


we've been 88-96 for two weeks now, with only one good rain. gonna be a rough summer i think...


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i wanna chomp one of those so bad right now... my peps are a few weeks from ready... (


I started a bit early with the ladies in the basement lol, I cheated. I had peppers before they could even go outside lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 9, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'll be hitting the store tomorrow to get that hooked up. I havn't seen 90 since I was in Louisiana a couple months ago damn thst was nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


luzianne is good tea too; lipton is just the most available... do NOT get off brand (great value, dg brand, etc), it's old and has a sour taste...


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 9, 2014)

All right really gotta go to bed peace y'all couple pics from earlier today

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 9, 2014)

mmmm i hear the bells a ringin'!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Well got it done before midnight hells yes


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

SO SO MUCH FUN


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

holy moly double photos loops


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i gave tim one of my favorite leafy mixes... i love summer. winter is all meat and potatoes and bread... but when it gets hot, the plates get colorful!


Yeah boy!! I love me some fresh greens and veggies  exciting to see everything growing again too!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah boy!! I love me some fresh greens and veggies  exciting to see everything growing again too!


we got our first rain in three weeks. yellow to green in 1.5 days


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> try the tea thing. also, if you hit the 90's, get a big pickle jar, same amount of tea bags, and put it in the sun for a full day (6 hours at least). when i was a kid we called it 'sun tea', and it's the best sweet tea you'll ever taste


oh yeah sun tea!! I personally like my tea strong and slightly sweet. It just seems to quench my thirst better than anything! I use decaff though, trying to eliminate toxins n shit..lol

and Lipton or Luzianne all the way


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> we got our first rain in three weeks. yellow to green in 1.5 days


sweet bro  thems some hot temps you got going there! I thought we were hot at 85!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah boy!! I love me some fresh greens and veggies  exciting to see everything growing again too!


This is my first year growing anything we have over 50 potatoes growing the carrots taking off got beans peas water melon vegging with the ripper plant got 20 varieties of peppers 10 varieties of tomatoes radishes onions hell yes loving this gardening stuff.. gotta figure out a way to quit job and do this for a living now


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

Later all time for a nice bong hit of some white widow and nighty night time.. FUCKING COURT tomorrow damn ex's...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Later all time for a nice bong hit of some white widow and nighty night time.. FUCKING COURT tomorrow damn ex's...


Damn bro, sorry to hear. Going to court myself here in about a month or so, d-i=v=o=r=c=e.....happy occasion for me though TG!! lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 9, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> we got our first rain in three weeks. yellow to green in 1.5 days


That's always nice to see ain't it? I remember when I saw my first flower of the season. A bright promise of more to come!!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Damn bro, sorry to hear. Going to court myself here in about a month or so, d-i=v=o=r=c=e.....happy occasion for me though TG!! lol


Yup mines a modification for visitation cuz I yelled at my 12 ur old boy. Bitch ex screams all the time and used to scare me. But I do it once n well cunt is all I gotta. Say


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> oh yeah sun tea!! I personally like my tea strong and slightly sweet. It just seems to quench my thirst better than anything! I use decaff though, trying to eliminate toxins n shit..lol
> 
> and Lipton or Luzianne all the way


i like a lot less sugar, but that's not the southern way... and decaf just don't do it for me; ex navy... caffeine and nicotine...


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Does anyone know what that pic of the tree i posted is.. its in my front yard and no one can tell me what kind it is


Hey deusracing I dunno if my last comment got lost in the sea of replays on here but I believe that plant you wanted to I.d is a Magnolia tripetala.

Hey all I love all the knowledgeable people following this thread so I thought I would post some pics of my plant I suspect to be male pretty close to throwing it out, are these defiant male pre flowers? Or could they be the start of leaves? Or is this just wishfull thinking, plant has just been changed to flower cycle all my others pre flowerd before light change this one was topped several times tho anyway any input is much appreciated thanks


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> sweet bro  thems some hot temps you got going there! I thought we were hot at 85!


in a valley; the mountains make their own weather... dead of winter we can be 15 degrees higher than surrounding lands; summer, we can hold the heat like and iron bowl, with the breeze blowing the creek. it's strange, but 5 miles away makes a 10-20 degree difference...

and our dirt sucks SO hard... hard red clay and decomposed granite (if you don't find boulders when you dig). i miss the farm in sc, tended for over 70 years, the dirt's as black as midnight on a new moon...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> sweet bro  thems some hot temps you got going there! I thought we were hot at 85!


where are you? i feel like you're looking over my shoulder... in these hills, it's not hard to do.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 10, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Hey deusracing I dunno if my last comment got lost in the sea of replays on here but I believe that plant you wanted to I.d is a Magnolia tripetala.
> 
> Hey all I love all the knowledgeable people following this thread so I thought I would post some pics of my plant I suspect to be male pretty close to throwing it out, are these defiant male pre flowers? Or could they be the start of leaves? Or is this just wishfull thinking, plant has just been changed to flower cycle all my others pre flowerd before light change this one was topped several times tho anyway any input is much appreciated thanks


yes friend, those are scrotum sacks and penii... you have a strong and healthy male. is this your only plant?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 10, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> View attachment 3175614


healthy males can be useful, especially if they show no female traits. a strong stud makes a good father (if you'd like to produce beans)...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Later all time for a nice bong hit of some white widow and nighty night time.. FUCKING COURT tomorrow damn ex's...





roseypeach said:


> Damn bro, sorry to hear. Going to court myself here in about a month or so, d-i=v=o=r=c=e.....happy occasion for me though TG!! lol


we should make a club. i'll be happily divorced in a few weeks. wife got pregnant, i didn't participate (yeah, not mine, still tried to make it work). she cleared out over 15k when she left, took my little girl, and left me with a permanent scar (on the face). 

i wish her all she ever wanted. i've been setting up a trust for my daughter, that exie can't touch. sucks, and i can't afford to fight for visitation (trust me when i say the wife's done everything possible to bar me). but i'll always be a phone call away, and will always make sure my baby is provided for.


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 10, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> healthy males can be useful, especially if they show no female traits. a strong stud makes a good father (if you'd like to produce beans)...


Unfortunately I have some lady's in the room, that one was by far my best looking plant topped it so well has 8 awesome looking heads on it, I was possibly considering flowering it in another room and maybe pollinating one or 2 branches on a female but will this be 2 difficult to do without pollen getting to the rest??


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 10, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Unfortunately I have some lady's in the room, that one was by far my best looking plant topped it so well has 8 awesome looking heads on it, I was possibly considering flowering it in another room and maybe pollinating one or 2 branches on a female but will this be 2 difficult to do without pollen getting to the rest??


no; i had a separate room i called the 'male box'. this is where i let the boys show me how stout they were, and where i would place the pretty young suitor girl. water kills pollen, so a sprayer can help keep you safe. the prettiest often end up male, though i look for the degenerates; high trichome development, extreme pungency, and vigor. growth pattern is also a factor, but as for prior statement, it's 1-2-3 for my selective process.


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 10, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> no; i had a separate room i called the 'male box'. this is where i let the boys show me how stout they were, and where i would place the pretty young suitor girl. water kills pollen, so a sprayer can help keep you safe. the prettiest often end up male, though i look for the degenerates; high trichome development, extreme pungency, and vigor. growth pattern is also a factor, but as for prior statement, it's 1-2-3 for my selective process.


Well yeah your spot on it is so pungent! And has defiantly been the most vigorous also seems to be the only one my clones have rooted from expect for 1 other which hasent shown its sex yet I'm hoping for another female if not at least a hermie then I can get some seeds because I really wana keep this strain its a really good one called Light of jah


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 10, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Well yeah your spot on it is so pungent! And has defiantly been the most vigorous also seems to be the only one my clones have rooted from expect for 1 other which hasent shown its sex yet I'm hoping for another female if not at least a hermie then I can get some seeds because I really wana keep this strain its a really good one called Light of jah


im out for the night but hit me up or dank or others; we'll get you straight


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 10, 2014)

Good morning and good day to all!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> we should make a club. i'll be happily divorced in a few weeks. wife got pregnant, i didn't participate (yeah, not mine, still tried to make it work). she cleared out over 15k when she left, took my little girl, and left me with a permanent scar (on the face).
> 
> i wish her all she ever wanted. i've been setting up a trust for my daughter, that exie can't touch. sucks, and i can't afford to fight for visitation (trust me when i say the wife's done everything possible to bar me). but i'll always be a phone call away, and will always make sure my baby is provided for.


NO need to afford an attorney i don't use one got tired of the money hungry demons.. I tell you what you can get custody Real quick. But your daughter has to want to do it too.. if you need advice on that note let me know... message me


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

So far so good my lil endeavor last night worked. gotta love it...took less than an h our to locate clean set up that lil tent last night and she's loooooooking good so far.... Just cannot believe that my tangerine haze is vegging considering i cut her on day of harvest...


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> healthy males can be useful, especially if they show no female traits. a strong stud makes a good father (if you'd like to produce beans)...


If they show no female traits? Now im confused. Lol


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hope i can get that clarified soon, gonna be clearing tent out this evening.


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 10, 2014)

T


cat of curiosity said:


> we should make a club. i'll be happily divorced in a few weeks. wife got pregnant, i didn't participate (yeah, not mine, still tried to make it work). she cleared out over 15k when she left, took my little girl, and left me with a permanent scar (on the face).
> 
> i wish her all she ever wanted. i've been setting up a trust for my daughter, that exie can't touch. sucks, and i can't afford to fight for visitation (trust me when i say the wife's done everything possible to bar me). but i'll always be a phone call away, and will always make sure my baby is provided for.


That's rough...hope thing start looking up for you mate life is a cunt at times...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> If they show no female traits? Now im confused. Lol


Yeah I'm pretty sure you don't a male looking male to breed with your females. At least that's how I would think..



Will have to ask Dank about that one, no idea where he has been.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, cause from what ive heard n read, u want a male to have female traits.


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 10, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> We growing weed ,not horses....lol....the studlier the male the more the males traits are produced.
> 
> 
> Slow your roll Woody....Dankster is a bizzy boy!Hell the threads only 2.5 days old....My grandma taught me if I don't have nothing nice to say.......SHUT THE FUCK UP!!...lol...she was a smart ol'bird!


I was kind of under the impression a good male and good female make for much more stable seeds?? Kind of pot luck when it comes to what your seed is going to be, I thought Feminized seeds were made by making part of a female plant turn male then pollinating rest of the same plant with that pollen?


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 10, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> I was kind of under the impression a good male and good female make for much more stable seeds?? Kind of pot luck when it comes to what your seed is going to be, I thought Feminized seeds were made by making part of a female plant turn male then pollinating rest of the same plant with that pollen?


This is what I thought too but some people say this, some say the other......i've only bred humans,not sure about marijauna.

I guess we wait for Dank with a more definitive answer.

In my feeble mind it makes sense that we're trying to get females,so a male with female traits would be a better breeder.
Also I don't get it ...female traits in a male?....wouldn't that make it a hermaphrodite?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Well that was taken care of quickly before anything got out of hand. Perfect. That was nice. 

Thank you mod to whoever helped. 

****************************************************
From my understanding they get female pollen to make feminized seeds from spraying a female with Colloidal Silver Spray to force it to start produce sacs. The pollen from those would then have the make up of a female, that was forced to produce pollen normally from a male make up. Creating female pollen, to pollinate females to get feminized seeds.

If you are picking males out to collect male pollen, you want to pick the traits you are looking for. Most people want to pick males that have female traits like tight nodes or seeing good color, strength, or even a heavier trich. production. But if you have a female that you feel grows too much in a single cola and would like to see it with more branching you would want find a male with heavy undergrowth, but may not have all the other qualities you're looking for.

This is my understanding of it.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> This what I thought too but some people say this, some say the other......i've only bred humans,not sure about marijauna.
> 
> I guess we wait for Dank with a more definitive answer.
> 
> ...


To get fems you use CS it causes pollen sacks with no male cromizone however u spell it. 
Female traits on a male r tight nodes and a lot of side branching which n a female is good because thats more bud sites. Least thats the way i understand it.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

Damn ADT, we must have been typing same time. On phone at docs fixing to get more fluid drained off knee. Lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Damn ADT, we must have been typing same time. On phone at docs fixing to get more fluid drained off knee. Lol


Haha yeah, that's funny. 

Well not the knee part. lol


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well that was taken care of quickly before anything got out of hand. Perfect. That was nice.
> 
> Thank you mod to whoever helped.
> .


 
I think its a bunch of shit..... what I said was 100% accurate..... this aint nothing but finshaggy-ish self promotion ...... but whatever don't say I didn't warn ya.....


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is a pic of the closest this morning. Starting to fill out a bit. Have a few males to take out though.






Stay Green.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> I think its a bunch of shit..... what I said was 100% accurate..... this aint nothing but finshaggy-ish self promotion ...... but whatever don't say I didn't warn ya.....


That seems like a problem for RIU and DnS to discuss, which they already have. This doesn't concern you and you coming in here is completely uncalled for and unnecessary.


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> That seems like a problem for RIU and DnS to discuss, which they already have. This doesn't concern you and you coming in here is completely uncalled for and unnecessary.


maybe i wanted to learn some gardening tips.... all I get is pictures of a book....lol....


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> maybe i wanted to learn some gardening tips.... all I get is pictures of a book....lol....


If you aren't happy with what you see then just move on. If I don't find information I need on a thread I don't bash it, I move to the next. 
I guarantee there is thousands of other sources for gardening tips. This thread is very new so you probably want to look somewhere with more information currently present.


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> If you aren't happy with what you see then just move on. If I don't find information I need on a thread I don't bash it, I move to the next.
> I guarantee there is thousands of other sources for gardening tips. This thread is very new so you probably want to look somewhere with more information currently present.


youre probably right....... suppose I could go read a book then dank and I could learn together........


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> If you aren't happy with what you see then just move on. If I don't find information I need on a thread I don't bash it, I move to the next.
> I guarantee there is thousands of other sources for gardening tips. This thread is very new so you probably want to look somewhere with more information currently present.


you could mind your own business 2......


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> youre probably right....... suppose I could go read a book then dank and I could learn together........


Thanks for understanding.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> you could mind your own business 2......


I am doing nothing wrong by trying to keep the thread clean and happy while the OP isn't around.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Munchies! 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Munchies!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Just got all my stuff planted last week, all pretty small still so not much to show off.

Lookin' great though.


*******
Alright be back later.


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 10, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Munchies!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Nice little veggie garden  ever tried growing any trippy/different veggies?? I got some tigger melons, round zucchinis and purple carrots going atm


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Nice little veggie garden  ever tried growing any trippy/different veggies?? I got some tigger melons, round zucchinis and purple carrots going atm


I have some cubes colonizing in a box somewhere lol. But mostly just food. I have tomatoes, watermelon, pumpkin, corn, pole beans, squash, zucchini, strawberries, a lemon tree, and tons of different peppers. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Just got all my stuff planted last week, all pretty small still so not much to show off.
> 
> Lookin' great though.
> 
> ...


Mine have been in a few weeks now, the corn i have in there are all pretty small still, theyll be 7 to 10 feet by end of season.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 10, 2014)

White and black strawberries,Black krim and Bradley heirloom tomatoes and a type of watermelon with a dark green,purple rind.The black krims are purple too.Hard to grow in the heat and humidity of tx.I also bought some pink banana(valentina musa) seeds that I cannot get to germ.I've pre-soaked for 24hrs,done stratification,scarification and nothing!I had 10 seeds,down to 2.Frickin' seeds are hard as rocks!Maybe Dank has a tip for me?


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 10, 2014)

Omg guys you HAVE to simply HAVE to get some hokowase strawberries I guarantee you'll never eat another type of strawberry again they are so sweet with no acidity you can eat them white if you want they are that sweet nice big soft sweet strawberries world's best! Try them they won't let you down, they also spread by runners really easily


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Alright going out for a swim, be back in a bit.

I'll come back with some pictures of the new ladies in the closest.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Damn that water was cold!! Got a good swim in though.

What's everyone up to? I need a damn bowl!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Damn that water was cold!! Got a good swim in though.
> 
> What's everyone up to? I need a damn bowl!


Lunch time haha its hard watching these guys move all the heavy shit.


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Lunch time haha its hard watching these guys move all the heavy shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Hahaha, don't stress too hard now.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Hahaha, don't stress too hard now.


Gotta take advantage of the bad back sometimes lol. Besides that's why we hire younger guys to do the stupid heavy lifting. I used to, now I can't anymore. They load I drive. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

what up people


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Just made some cannaoil out of an ounce of vape weed/stems. Going to see how that turns out.

Friend came over and we are vaping upstairs, fillin up Extreme Q bags. He has some Jack White. OMGGGG I hate schwag so much more now lol.

Also experimenting with tequila drinks.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Bored just gotta outta court few hours ago and been threadjacking photobombing everything i can... Damn boredom


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

well i guess I'm done for awhile getting bored. gonna go feed my girls..... last thread bomb and yes I'm proud..LOL


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

enjoy later fellas


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> White and black strawberries,Black krim and Bradley heirloom tomatoes and a type of watermelon with a dark green,purple rind.The black krims are purple too.Hard to grow in the heat and humidity of tx.I also bought some pink banana(valentina musa) seeds that I cannot get to germ.I've pre-soaked for 24hrs,done stratification,scarification and nothing!I had 10 seeds,down to 2.Frickin' seeds are hard as rocks!Maybe Dank has a tip for me?


ive heard of commercial growers using gebberrillic acid to help pop some seeds


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

what i just read says it can take up to 6 months for the pink banana seeds to pop


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/Journal/deusracing.813702/


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

gotta love my lil clone sitting on bottom is still remains of her last bud..LOL


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Well hello boy's & gal's .. haha  Whats up with everyone today? lol  



 lol


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Hell there looking really good 2 me bro 


AllDayToker said:


> Here is a pic of the closest this morning. Starting to fill out a bit. Have a few males to take out though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Very NICE  keep rocking bro.. 


Deusracing said:


> SO SO MUCH FUNView attachment 3175556View attachment 3175557 View attachment 3175558 View attachment 3175559 View attachment 3175560 View attachment 3175561 View attachment 3175562 View attachment 3175556 View attachment 3175557 View attachment 3175558 View attachment 3175559 View attachment 3175560 View attachment 3175561 View attachment 3175562 View attachment 3175563 View attachment 3175564 View attachment 3175556 View attachment 3175557 View attachment 3175558 View attachment 3175559 View attachment 3175560 View attachment 3175561 View attachment 3175562 View attachment 3175563 View attachment 3175564 View attachment 3175565


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Como?


roseypeach said:


> Ola? lol
> 
> damn where'd everybody go? guess Peach will watch some vids..


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Whats up bro? haha how are you doing today? Good I sure hope. How's the ladies doing?


SlimTim said:


> Time for 1 last toke and off to bed.
> Gotta be up in 4.5 hours for a big job tomorrow.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I like.. haha  Very pretty. Great job my brotha from anotha motha haha  



 How are you doing today buddy?


tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 3175499 kinda looks like that but a light red almost hot pink


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I would share my Gyro with ya bro.. haha but just 1 bite ok, I need the rest... lol  


SlimTim said:


> I think I'm gonna hit a quick Muncie to. Someone got me hungry lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Naw, I am more of the kind of guy that would split it right down the middle.... lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Como?


Esta? Lol

Haha


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

im doin alright i guess 
my head is all groggy 
was standing in a downpour yesterday trying to fix a battery cable 
think im gonna get sick from it is what it feels like 
i swear man any little thing now a days puts me down 
when i was in my late teens - late 20's i would work on a oyster boat in the freezing ass rain for 12-14 hours a day sometimes and be up the next morning bright and early running 100% 
ever since that chemical exposure im just altogether a weakling


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got my likes back.. lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> im doin alright i guess
> my head is all groggy
> was standing in a downpour yesterday trying to fix a battery cable
> think im gonna get sick from it is what it feels like
> ...


This is makes me sad.
Sorry that shit happened to u bro


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

that's always a good thing  better be alive today then dead tomorrow is how I try to look at life, that & live each day to the fullest  That sucks about being stuck in the rain bro. I sure know how that goes.. haha Been thrown under the bus for years now it seems like. lol One can only be beat down but just so much.  The only way left to go is up! haha Who wants to toke up with me? Im ready & loaded haha 



tekdc911 said:


> im doin alright i guess
> my head is all groggy
> was standing in a downpour yesterday trying to fix a battery cable
> think im gonna get sick from it is what it feels like
> ...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

gonna take some pics the pond actually has some water in it today in one side after all the rain we got last night


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Just got my likes back.. lol


U lost them? lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> that's always a good thing  better be alive today then dead tomorrow is how I try to look at life, that & live each day to the fullest  That sucks about being stuck in the rain bro. I sure know how that goes.. haha Been thrown under the bus for years now it seems like. lol One can only be beat down but just so much.  The only way left to go is up! haha Who wants to toke up with me? Im ready & loaded haha


Life is too damn short u know


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Your not welcome in here buddy. You insulted 1 of my friends.!


UncleBuck said:


> you've already got those leaves to yellow, so you're halfway there.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> gonna take some pics the pond actually has some water in it today in one side after all the rain we got last night


Can't wait to see!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> that's always a good thing  better be alive today then dead tomorrow is how I try to look at life, that & live each day to the fullest  That sucks about being stuck in the rain bro. I sure know how that goes.. haha Been thrown under the bus for years now it seems like. lol One can only be beat down but just so much.  The only way left to go is up! haha Who wants to toke up with me? Im ready & loaded haha


what sucks is i could of told my oldlady to wait till it stopped but she was having preggo cravings and had to go then lol we was at the house and i was jumping off another truck with out starting the one i was jumping it with and it just sizzled the terminal well took it off to clean it and tried to tap it back on and i guess it was splitting already and it broke
so ended up having to replace it 
but my old lady is early 20's and im working on being a old fart so she gets what she wants lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

I


Rooster~420~ said:


> that's always a good thing  better be alive today then dead tomorrow is how I try to look at life, that & live each day to the fullest  That sucks about being stuck in the rain bro. I sure know how that goes.. haha Been thrown under the bus for years now it seems like. lol One can only be beat down but just so much.  The only way left to go is up! haha Who wants to toke up with me? Im ready & loaded haha


I know I feel more alive now than when I was younger!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Your not welcome in here buddy. You insulted 1 of my friends.!


you know your friend is a white supremacist, right?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

What the hell is going on? Seriously....


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh god..


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Hot damn!  haha we have greenage 


hydrogreen65 said:


> I should have left the lights off. lol My best looking PM is a he.View attachment 3174274 View attachment 3174284 Dream reaaper--- nuts.View attachment 3174290 Female PM View attachment 3174291
> I have to say though, that is the prettiest, tightest node male i've seen. Shit sucks, guess the buzzard is back. lmmfao


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Your buddy is here..  you know.. lol dddd haha


AllDayToker said:


> What the hell is going on? Seriously....


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> What the hell is going on? Seriously....


Shit is deep...
How r u doing bro?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Hot damn!  haha we have greenage


well let's toke up then!!!


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

he sure is.. haha  best damn male Ive seen recently  although I tend to cut my males & keep um in stasis  just to make some room in the grow room


hydrogreen65 said:


> I'll be damn... Just rechecked plants, looked further down on the 1 I thought was female.. Well she is now a bastard.. So far out of the 3 that has shown sex, 3 are males... I will say, it's another pretty bastard.View attachment 3174339
> I'm telling ya, if it was raining women, I would get hit in the head by a 300 lb dyke- with a 12 in strap-on.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I would share my Gyro with ya bro.. haha but just 1 bite ok, I need the rest... lol View attachment 3176252 View attachment 3176253


thats not even fair damn I'm hungry


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> What the hell is going on? Seriously....


Lord only knows


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2014)

don't shoot the messenger, folks.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/white-guy-killer-syndrome-elliot-rodgers-deadly-privileged-rage.830864/page-5#post-10551921


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I hear that.. Yeah, I would like to see my roses up in here, & tulips, hell you name it.. Whats up bro, you doing good?        the MJ was just cause of my plant --- Moon Walk bro haha --> 


dannyboy602 said:


> What's up Dank? Lets see some more veg garden pix Not so much MJ... it scares away the old ladies


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> don't shoot the messenger, folks.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/white-guy-killer-syndrome-elliot-rodgers-deadly-privileged-rage.830864/page-5#post-10551921


gotta ask you came on here talking bout what now.... thought this was gardening with dank not racist homophobic or whatever


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, well. The way I see it is you like goin round & picking on other folks, I tell ya what, you maybe just another person at the end of this net, however you have feelings. So does other people bro. And in my opinion that wasn't right of you coming into not 1, but "2" threads picking on another member. just saying. However we all know opinions are like butt-holes, everyone has 1.. You wouldn't like that, now would you? Well, Sirgreenthumb doesn't like it much either! So cant we all just get along? Please? computer


UncleBuck said:


> don't shoot the messenger, folks.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/white-guy-killer-syndrome-elliot-rodgers-deadly-privileged-rage.830864/page-5#post-10551921


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 10, 2014)

A fella can't be proud to be white without being racist?..LOL

I hate everyone equally until we become friends.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

This new thread has seemed like an issue. The old thread no one bothered us.

I don't feel comfortable here. Especially how bad things have been personally.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I would like 4 everyone to try & get along, not fight in shit. This is suppose to be a cannabis forum.. Ok well, us potheads as they call us are "laid" back, well 4 the most part until we run out of our green.. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2014)

monkey's out of the bottle.

pandora doesn't go back into the box, only out.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

The way I see it is, this thread is a place to hang out. If "whomever" dont like it, they dont have to peek in. lol I dont/have NO clue why in the world other folks go looking for trouble all the dang time. lol


AllDayToker said:


> This new thread has seemed like an issue. The old thread no one bothered us.
> 
> I don't feel comfortable here. Especially how bad things have been personally.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I got some Monkey's in my closet.. lol


UncleBuck said:


> monkey's out of the bottle.
> 
> pandora doesn't go back into the box, only out.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you know your friend is a white supremacist, right?


my political views shouldnt matter 
unlike you i dont push them on everyone else


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I see you Woody.. whats wrong cat got your tongue?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> he sure is.. haha  best damn male Ive seen recently  although I tend to cut my males & keep um in stasis  just to make some room in the grow room


what is stasis????? inquiring minds..


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Politics is out the window.. that thread is over there------ > yup... out the door ----> Not you (Tek) Here's a good forum for the "politicians" round here http://teakdoor.com/speakers-corner/5043-political-cartoons-the-funny-pics-thread-565.html


tekdc911 said:


> my political views shouldnt matter
> unlike you i dont push them on everyone else


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> The way I see it is, this thread is a place to hang out. If "whomever" dont like it, they dont have to peek in. lol I dont/have NO clue why in the world other folks go looking for trouble all the dang time. lol


cuz sounds like you aren't the type of person to start shit.. see shit starters thrive on that bolony. They run around sticking their noses into places they don't belong just to get attention. That's all they want. They are ATTENTION SEEKERS. Ignore them, they go away..and I really enjoy the handy dandy IGNORE BUTTON.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

So you dont think someone couldve messed with his posts making it something it wasnt? Hell Ive had people do that to mine in the past. Not out of the question.. Even so, lets say he did, which I highly doubt that. So what.. Live & let live bro.. dang. lol


UncleBuck said:


> you know your friend is a white supremacist, right?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Politics is out the window.. that thread is over there------ > yup... out the door ----> Not you (Tek) Here's a good forum for the "politicians" round here http://teakdoor.com/speakers-corner/5043-political-cartoons-the-funny-pics-thread-565.html


Would you talk to me if I were a midget? or a circus clown? bcuz I think so.  .. what folks believe in or don't believe in, THEIR BUSINESS. If they choose to put it out there then thats on them. But if someone decides they don't like their opinions and solely set out to harass and be pissy becuz the other person doesn't have the same views? is flat out stupid, stupid and MORE stupid. Can't everybody like what everybody else likes all the damn time. What a boring fucking world it would be if they did!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> So you dont think someone couldve messed with his posts making it something it wasnt? Hell Ive had people do that to mine in the past. Not out of the question.. Even so, lets say he did, which I highly doubt that. So what.. Live & let live bro.. dang. lol


Which is WHAT HAPPENED..anyone that took the time to read would know that. Ridiculous. I thought only people over 18 could come here...


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> A fella can't be proud to be white without being racist?..LOL
> 
> I hate everyone equally until we become friends.


AMEN TO THAT you see any white awards white history month NOT didn't thinks so.. but I'm lithuanian and swedish so guess I'm out lol


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jun 10, 2014)

Just random.pics. forgive the mess only been here close to 2 weeks


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Its just where I cut down my males & keep my cuts in the fridge until I am good & ready to root.  I have had a few cuts from a Mother & Father strain in stasis for over a month now hardly any light without any issues.  helps cut down on any males & you get to keep them & not have to worry about any cross contamination.


roseypeach said:


> what is stasis????? inquiring minds..


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Would you talk to me if I were a midget? or a circus clown? bcuz I think so.  .. what folks believe in or don't believe in, THEIR BUSINESS. If they choose to put it out there then thats on them. But if someone decides they don't like their opinions and solely set out to harass and be pissy becuz the other person doesn't have the same views? is flat out stupid, stupid and MORE stupid. Can't everybody like what everybody else likes all the damn time. What a boring fucking world it would be if they did!!


i wouldn't care if your a 2' hermaphrodited as long as your cool down to earth lets chat


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> Just random.pics. forgive the mess only been here close to 2 weeks


beautiful photos


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jun 10, 2014)

Didn't get to upload the rest stupid ten opic limit


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> i wouldn't care if your a 2' hermaphrodited as long as your cool down to earth lets chat


well then lets!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

thats all pond but it wont hold water till the pines are dead


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

This isn't right.


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I see you Woody.. whats wrong cat got your tongue?


nope..... wouldn't wanna get banned because a bunch of cry baby bitches click the report button....... judged by the company you keep tho...... so if one of your friends is a racist and anothers a fraud................


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I see you Woody.. whats wrong cat got your tongue?


hahaha


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I see you Woody.. whats wrong cat got your tongue?


not sure who was talking to you anyway....... ive never met you.......


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> nope..... wouldn't wanna get banned because a bunch of cry baby bitches click the report button....... judged by the company you keep tho...... so if one of your friends is a racist and anothers a fraud................


Fuck off dude. This is getting old, all of this.

We should be getting a long, not being fucking dicks. I haven't had meds in weeks and been complaining about it but you don't see me bagging on people.

Fucking shit


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

thats only half of what im getting ready to plant next spring 
another field just like it on the other side of the trees on the right 
was standing on the levee to take the pic so if i can get the pond to hold i can siphon water out of the pond and dont have to use electric or gas to do it 
it all slopes down hill


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> thats all pond but it wont hold water till the pines are dead


Time to clear some trees!! you'll have firewood for ages...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> not sure who was talking to you anyway....... ive never met you.......


go take a nap little boy you seem cranky


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Fuck off dude. This is getting old, all of this.
> 
> We should be getting a long, not being fucking dicks. I haven't had meds in weeks and been complaining about it but you don't see me bagging on people.
> 
> Fucking shit


Hell no you don't. They just can't get any pussy and wanna take it out on everybody else. You said the word. Pigs.
I am utilizing my ignore button now...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Its just where I cut down my males & keep my cuts in the fridge until I am good & ready to root.  I have had a few cuts from a Mother & Father strain in stasis for over a month now hardly any light without any issues.  helps cut down on any males & you get to keep them & not have to worry about any cross contamination.


thanks for clearing that up for me  damn, another wrinkle in my brain!  lol


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> well then lets!!


word ill bring the wax


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> word ill bring the wax


why hell yeah!! I'm about to start producing it myself! well with my partner. We just ordered a new extractor, about to kick some shit out!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

I gotta ask what happened to this wonderful thread only takes one person to piss everyone off.. thought we were pot smokers not bitchy drinkers.... LOL just kidding guys but for real lets get back to the real subject at hand.. WHERES MY PIZZA I'm stoned and hungry...


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Fuck off dude. This is getting old, all of this.
> 
> We should be getting a long, not being fucking dicks. I haven't had meds in weeks and been complaining about it but you don't see me bagging on people.
> 
> Fucking shit


this coming from a guy with no avatar.. damn people guess lets start another thread later


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/not-danks-gardening-new-thread.833013/ NO NOOOOOOBS allowed only positive thoughts and photos..


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

are those beans ? 
there is like a row of them so i trellessed them then i started looking around and they are kinda everywhere but only 
in places it was disked looks like they planted a bunch and forgot or the kids broadcasted them 
just hope i wasnt wasting time on weeds lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/not-danks-gardening-new-thread.833013/ NO NOOOOOOBS allowed only positive thoughts and photos..


bump...

HELL YEAH BROTHER!!! if you ain't got the good vibes, keep that shit somewhere's else!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> I gotta ask what happened to this wonderful thread only takes one person to piss everyone off.. thought we were pot smokers not bitchy drinkers.... LOL just kidding guys but for real lets get back to the real subject at hand.. WHERES MY PIZZA I'm stoned and hungry...


I'm hungry too! pork cubed steak and cabbage..


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

well guess i should go clean and get dinner ready or the gorgeous ol lady... see ya in awhile keep it nice everyone.. Gotta love it when americans turn on each other over stupid shit.. a country always divided we are... get it together people love ya all peace


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

All
I know is this is a cool place to hangout and it just seems like to me that somebody's always looking 2 startup trouble is all I'm saying. No your right you dont know me. Nice to meet you. now can't we all get along please?QUOTE="woody333333, post: 10592252, member: 532517"]not sure who was talking to you anyway....... ive never met you.......[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> All
> I know is this is a cool place to hangout and it just seems like to me that somebody's always looking 2 startup trouble is all I'm saying. No your right you dont know me. Nive to meet you. now can't we all get along please?QUOTE="woody333333, post: 10592252, member: 532517"]not sure who was talking to you anyway....... ive never met you.......


[/QUOTE]
i hear ya I've never met anyone on here well i suppose i have just one.. NICE GUY AND VERY knowledgeable living canvas is one cool cat..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> All
> I know is this is a cool place to hangout and it just seems like to me that somebody's always looking 2 startup trouble is all I'm saying. No your right you dont know me. Nice to meet you. now can't we all get along please?QUOTE="woody333333, post: 10592252, member: 532517"]not sure who was talking to you anyway....... ive never met you.......


[/QUOTE]
your right about that!!

have we met? lol


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Hotdog here haha


roseypeach said:


> I'm hungry too! pork cubed steak and cabbage..


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Amen bro 




i hear ya I've never met anyone on here well i suppose i have just one.. NICE GUY AND VERY knowledgeable living canvas is one cool cat..[/QUOTE]


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Hotdog here haha


sounds nice and easy  wish mine was..lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Hotdog here haha


dont forget to share with ginger


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Ive always said everyone has a twin in this world  idk dear. Maybe in another lifetime 





your right about that!!

have we met? lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Amen bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that Dank IS the man!! obviously you know him


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

ok now I'm leaving for a bit. feel free to come on over to the NEW thread NOT Danks garden LMAO just saying later all been a pleasure chatting checking out photos throwing up hundreds of my own threadjacking photobombing. makes for an interesting day.. sure does separate the growers from all i want is quantity dealers. NO offense


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Ive always said everyone has a twin in this world  idk dear. Maybe in another lifetime
> your right about that!!
> 
> have we met? lol


[/QUOTE]
I'm not sure...lol

yeah they say everybody does..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> ok now I'm leaving for a bit. feel free to come on over to the NEW thread NOT Danks garden LMAO just saying later all been a pleasure chatting checking out photos throwing up hundreds of my own threadjacking photobombing. makes for an interesting day.. sure does separate the growers from all i want is quantity dealers. NO offense


later gator..have a good one


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Whos ginger? Had a gf named ginger once upon a time. Lol my little doggie name is lynn haha 


tekdc911 said:


> dont forget to share with ginger


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Whos ginger? Had a gf named ginger once upon a time. Lol my little doggie name is lynn haha 


tekdc911 said:


> dont forget to share with ginger


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Whos ginger? Had a gf named ginger once upon a time. Lol my little doggie name is lynn haha


oh I think he got you confused with someone else  our buddy has a little sweetie pie doggie named Ginger. She's adorable!!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

damn not even one visitor i see how i rank :}-


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> damn not even one visitor i see how i rank :}-


damn dude..you wanted us to follow you? but the new guy is here! we gotta make sure to give him a warm welcome


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> You know something.. I couldnt tell you that I have or I would be full of shit! lol  Let me look that shit up real quick. lol Hang tight..
> 
> 
> 
> lol they sound guys weird.. haha


Good song 
you're a hot mess...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Idk why I would follow a thread called Not Danks garden.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

now that's what I'm saying


Deusracing said:


> word ill bring the wax


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Idk why I would follow a thread called Not Danks garden.


was a joke considering the silly banter earlier.LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3175440


Weren't you getting a shower? lol your new phone waterproof? lmfao!!!  just messin with you sugar 


Deusracing said:


> was a joke considering the silly banter earlier.LOL


what is this you speak of? I know not what you are talking about..


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

oh hell yeah I' know Dank. he's a good guy


roseypeach said:


> yeah that Dank IS the man!! obviously you know him


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> oh hell yeah I' know Dank. he's a good guy


the best!!! the rest are just wanna be's..


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyways like I said I've been out of meds. Have found a jar full of an ounce of mixed stems and vape weed from a while back.

Went ahead and made some cooking oil out of it, going to try 2 tbsp. in a smoothie and see if it does anything. I've heard good and bad things from the stem/vape weed method. Each tbsp ends up being around 2g of material.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

ive used stems to make iso and blew some BHO with some it works in a bind


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Well ty.. haha 



roseypeach said:


> damn dude..you wanted us to follow you? but the new guy is here! we gotta make sure to give him a warm welcome


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone know any attorneys on here point me their way.. i need advice on a civil matter regarding 25,000.00 and how to go about getting it.. For real here thanks and much appreciated


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Anyways like I said I've been out of meds. Have found a jar full of an ounce of mixed stems and vape weed from a while back.
> 
> Went ahead and made some cooking oil out of it, going to try 2 tbsp. in a smoothie and see if it does anything. I've heard good and bad things from the stem/vape weed method. Each tbsp ends up being around 2g of material.


Sure want to know how it turns out. I've been smoking some vaped GLP for the last few days. Still gets me high! 


tekdc911 said:


> ive used stems to make iso and blew some BHO with some it works in a bind


stems..I wouldn't think there would be any thc to speak of in them. Guess it makes sense though, its got to start somewhere


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Well ty.. haha


you are very much welcome


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Anyone know any attorneys on here point me their way.. i need advice on a civil matter regarding 25,000.00 and how to go about getting it.. For real here thanks and much appreciated


Not me bro, but I think Dank knows someone. You should ask him


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sure want to know how it turns out. I've been smoking some vaped GLP for the last few days. Still gets me high!
> 
> stems..I wouldn't think there would be any thc to speak of in them. Guess it makes sense though, its got to start somewhere


stems have some trichs on em 
believe it or not there is enough active oils in them to get something to hold you over


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> stems have some trichs on em
> believe it or not there is enough active oils in them to get something to hold you over


good to know, thanks bro 
I'm feeling pretty good right now on that GLP, glad I saved it!


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I hear that, I get that same feeling.. Sure wished I wouldve bumped into all you guys/gals another place then here. lol  Happy we all found each other though, laughter is the key to happiness. 


roseypeach said:


> I
> 
> I know I feel more alive now than when I was younger!!


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Im a clown, & your still talking 2 me haha  Why hell yes, I dont judge.. I try to see the good in everyone I meet. 


roseypeach said:


> Would you talk to me if I were a midget? or a circus clown? bcuz I think so.  .. what folks believe in or don't believe in, THEIR BUSINESS. If they choose to put it out there then thats on them. But if someone decides they don't like their opinions and solely set out to harass and be pissy becuz the other person doesn't have the same views? is flat out stupid, stupid and MORE stupid. Can't everybody like what everybody else likes all the damn time. What a boring fucking world it would be if they did!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah like I said some people say it works, some say it doesn't work, so only way to find out is testing yourself.

I'm kind of buzzed from a few drinks and bowls already, so I don't know how great the test will be, but I can do another tomorrow. Ended up with a little under 3/4 of a cup of oil from cooking with a full cup and ounce the stems + vape weed. Just took enough in my smoothie to count as 4 grams of material. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Figures 


roseypeach said:


> Which is WHAT HAPPENED..anyone that took the time to read would know that. Ridiculous. I thought only people over 18 could come here...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I hear that, I get that same feeling.. Sure wished I wouldve bumped into all you guys/gals another place then here. lol  Happy we all found each other though, laughter is the key to happiness.


It sure is!!! my daddy used to say laughter was the best medicine  I'm glad I met my bf, he makes me LOL everyday  hard to be depressed or upset or worried when I'm laughing


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I hear that bro. I may start making me some BHO.  I was looking into getting a extractor today & a pot?PC tomorrow.  haha Ive always wanted to test out vap myself. Had a good friend hooks me up with a burner not long ago.  Yes, please make sure you post your findings if you dont mind sharing with us. Thanks


AllDayToker said:


> Yeah like I said some people say it works, some say it doesn't work, so only way to find out is testing yourself.
> 
> I'm kind of buzzed from a few drinks and bowls already, so I don't know how great the test will be, but I can do another tomorrow. Ended up with a little under 3/4 of a cup of oil from cooking with a full cup and ounce the stems + vape weed. Just took enough in my smoothie to count as 4 grams of material. Lets see what happens.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Im a clown, & your still talking 2 me haha  Why hell yes, I dont judge.. I try to see the good in everyone I meet.


well you don't seem like bad person at all..clowns are good! at least the class clowns..real ones not so much


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Figures


you got it


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Why hell yeah.. haha  I hear that... I said the same shit just not even a minute ago.. haha I should go back & re read all the previous posts b4 I reply.. lol  I just get excited is all I promise.  lol


roseypeach said:


> why hell yeah!! I'm about to start producing it myself! well with my partner. We just ordered a new extractor, about to kick some shit out!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I hear that bro. I may start making me some BHO.  I was looking into getting a extractor today & a pot?PC tomorrow.  haha Ive always wanted to test out vap myself. Had a good friend hooks me up with a burner not long ago.  Yes, please make sure you post your findings if you dont mind sharing with us. Thanks


Well either I'll be really high in an hour or two or I'll be passed out or nothing will happen haha.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Why hell yeah.. haha  I hear that... I said the same shit just not even a minute ago.. haha I should go back & re read all the previous posts b4 I reply.. lol  I just get excited is all I promise.  lol


Haha  hey ditto on that!


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Take er easy, & I hope to talk again soon. Danks Garden is a good one I thought. lol Hell its where it gets dirty.. lol j/k haha  



Deusracing said:


> ok now I'm leaving for a bit. feel free to come on over to the NEW thread NOT Danks garden LMAO just saying later all been a pleasure chatting checking out photos throwing up hundreds of my own threadjacking photobombing. makes for an interesting day.. sure does separate the growers from all i want is quantity dealers. NO offense


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

BHO is some easy shit I'm tellin' you that. You don't need no special vac chamber or nothing. A proper tech is all you need, just like weed.

My process takes 30 minutes and most of it is stuff the tube, all the vac purging is nice but is not needed. Just makes like easier like drip line systems and trays in your worm bin.

Put in a little extra work you can get the same results as any piece of shit hipster wanna be pot head produce with their parents money.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I know a few. Have a cousin in the feds. lol I try & stay away from his ass though. lol .... FAR away... haha



Deusracing said:


> Anyone know any attorneys on here point me their way.. i need advice on a civil matter regarding 25,000.00 and how to go about getting it.. For real here thanks and much appreciated


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> BHO is some easy shit I'm tellin' you that. You don't need no special vac chamber or nothing. A proper tech is all you need, just like weed.
> 
> My process takes 30 minutes and most of it is stuff the tube, all the vac purging is nice but is not needed. Just makes like easier like drip line systems and trays in your worm bin.
> 
> Put in a little extra work you can get the same results as any piece of shit hipster wanna be pot head produce with their parents money.


Thanks for your input, its nice to learn from folks that know whats up..


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I sure would like to show you fella's my ladies..  you think anyones watching that shouldnt see? lol Although I am in a Legal state.. haha


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I sure would like to show you fella's my ladies..  you think anyones watching that shouldnt see? lol Although I am in a Legal state.. haha


well bring them on!! I'm waiting... lol
legal is always good!


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Sure wished I had that feeling.. haha  


Deusracing said:


> damn not even one visitor i see how i rank :}-


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Sure wished I had that feeling.. haha  View attachment 3176391


Not much longer!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I know a few. Have a cousin in the feds. lol I try & stay away from his ass though. lol .... FAR away... haha


I heard that!!! shew...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I sure would like to show you fella's my ladies..  you think anyones watching that shouldnt see? lol Although I am in a Legal state.. haha


ok you got me all excited about some pictures. Where they at?  lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

I love your feet by the way... I have the same pair myself.



Hahaha


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Sure wished I had that feeling.. haha  View attachment 3176391






I DO


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I love your feet by the way... I have the same pair myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha


 feet?? lol hey you still want that sig?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> I DO


LMFAO!! must be huh?


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> LMFAO!! must be huh?


OH Lord this shit is done just right.. my laffy taffy oh yeahhhh


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Take er easy, & I hope to talk again soon. Danks Garden is a good one I thought. lol Hell its where it gets dirty.. lol j/k haha View attachment 3176387


hahahahahahahahahaaa ok I'm gonna cook my pork steak and cabbage now  I'm taking ya'll with me...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> feet?? lol hey you still want that sig?


Idk some funny shit I heard haha

Um.... I guess I wouldn't mind a cool sig, just don't feel like gathering songs and pictures lol.  -laziness


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Idk some funny shit I heard haha
> 
> Um.... I guess I wouldn't mind a cool sig, just don't feel like gathering songs and pictures lol.  -laziness


what did you hear??: ok do tell..
just tell me what you want silly..that's on me


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

Well shoot guys, I have to eat that hot dog. lol You guys & gal's take er easy.. Hopefully we will talk again..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Well shoot guys, I have to eat that hot dog. lol You guys & gal's take er easy.. Hopefully we will talk again.. View attachment 3176412


later Rooster. Enjoy that hot dog... I love hot dogs, wish I had a grill


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Well shoot guys, I have to eat that hot dog. lol You guys & gal's take er easy.. Hopefully we will talk again.. View attachment 3176412


Ight mane


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I have to upload that app. lol It is on the dl now though.. I shall return with pics!  I have to eat now though..  haha or I wont have any energy to take those pics 4 you. & everyone else.. lol


roseypeach said:


> ok you got me all excited about some pictures. Where they at?  lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I have to upload that app. lol It is on the dl now though.. I shall return with pics!  I have to eat now though..  haha or I wont have any energy to take those pics 4 you. & everyone else.. lol


I heard that..I need to eat too! been busy all day and worked up an appetite!


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 10, 2014)

She was saying something bout that "honey comb" her dudes making her.. earlier lol 


Deusracing said:


> OH Lord this shit is done just right.. my laffy taffy oh yeahhhh


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> what did you hear??: ok do tell..
> just tell me what you want silly..that's on me


I just heard someone say that, the feet thing lol.

Idk just put some crazy stuff in there. I like smoke and plants and green and water and dubstep and hiphop and piano. Is that enough lmao.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> She was saying something bout that "honey comb" her dudes making her.. earlier lol


oh yeah like the fuckin peanut butter brittle but softer...I'm so excited!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I just heard someone say that, the feet thing lol.
> 
> Idk just put some crazy stuff in there. I like smoke and plants and green and water and dubstep and hiphop and piano. Is that enough lmao.


fave song that says the most about you?


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 10, 2014)

Good evening folks......took a few pics I would like to share 
Made a nice looking roast!This is just before I put it in the oven.

 ...butterbeans(baby lima)and ham
  ...uhh....chili....Texas red


A calla lily

Cilantro and jalapeno flowers, ??,??.wildflowers?
   
Cotton candy clone


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> fave song that says the most about you?


Um.. Idkk..

I think this fits to where I want to be, where I plan to be, where I'm going to be.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLUX0y4EptA


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Um.. Idkk..
> 
> I think this fits to where I want to be, where I plan to be, where I'm going to be.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLUX0y4EptA


Okay got it


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> fave song that says the most about you?


"A Countryboy Can Survive"-Hank


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

ewwww....thunder. LIghtning. Me scared.



B166ER420 said:


> "A Country Can Survive"-Hank


stuff that speaks to you? (applies to all)


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 10, 2014)

Damned auto correct!!!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Good evening folks......took a few pics I would like to share
> Made a nice looking roast!This is just before I put it in the oven.
> View attachment 3176386
> View attachment 3176390 ...butterbeans(baby lima)and ham
> ...


Oh hell no i wants some of that steak... damn gotta go cook now ugh


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Good evening folks......took a few pics I would like to share
> Made a nice looking roast!This is just before I put it in the oven.
> View attachment 3176386
> View attachment 3176390 ...butterbeans(baby lima)and ham
> ...


You best be saving me a place at the table bro!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Shit bad storm...seems to be over. Rumbling still though.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

love storms


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hell no you don't. They just can't get any pussy and wanna take it out on everybody else. You said the word. Pigs.
> I am utilizing my ignore button now...lol


Oh my....


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> love storms


I don't usually mind them but there wa s a lot of lightning


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Oh my....


Its all good now  lol


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Its all good now  lol


Is it?


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wat up everyone? I don't think they could have found a bigger needle to draw the fluid out today. Sometimes I think they get a kick out of that shit.. I bet they bet on how high a persons feet will come off the floor when they do a prostate exam. lol 
Anyway, fixing to get the males out of tent and need to know something before I start.. How many diff males can I put in one area? Can I put multiple strains, or just one. If it's a dumb question sorry,  But been out of smoke for cpl dys and the old brain is kind of fuzzy. Looked for my lighter while ago for 30 min before I found it,,,,,, in the fridge. Still have no freakin idea how it got there.. 
I'm not old enough for Alzheimer's , must be halfzheimers. 
anyway, any help would be preciated.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Wat up everyone? I don't think they could have found a bigger needle to draw the fluid out today. Sometimes I think they get a kick out of that shit.. I bet they bet on how high a persons feet will come off the floor when they do a prostate exam. lol
> Anyway, fixing to get the males out of tent and need to know something before I start.. How many diff males can I put in one area? Can I put multiple strains, or just one. If it's a dumb question sorry,  But been out of smoke for cpl dys and the old brain is kind of fuzzy. Looked for my lighter while ago for 30 min before I found it,,,,,, in the fridge. Still have no freakin idea how it got there..
> I'm not old enough for Alzheimer's , must be halfzheimers.
> anyway, any help would be preciated.


Well good you are getting the knee takin care of.

For the males, as many strains as you want in there, just don't want a lot of air movement because you never know if a little bit of pollen is sitting on another plant


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thought I'd share


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thought I'd share
> View attachment 3176496
> View attachment 3176497


Look at that fifty headed dragon haha.

What strain, light, and pot size you runnin? If you don't mind


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Look at that fifty headed dragon haha.
> 
> What strain, light, and pot size you runnin? If you don't mind


Thanks! I'm pretty happy with her  
Strawberry Blue...600 watt HPS...got her in an 18 gallon container


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Is it?


Oh yeah handled . Hopefully no repeats


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty happy with her
> Strawberry Blue...600 watt HPS...got her in an 18 gallon container


18 damn! No wonder she is so big!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Thought I'd share
> View attachment 3176496
> View attachment 3176497


Looking fab girl!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Gonna catch a shower bbs


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well good you are getting the knee takin care of.
> 
> For the males, as many strains as you want in there, just don't want a lot of air movement because you never know if a little bit of pollen is sitting on another plant


Not sure if they're taking care of knee, or just trying to agrivate the hell out of me til I break down andhave surgery. 
That's good to know cause I have 3 nice males that I wanna collect from PM, GBP,,and DR.. Just got the makeshift tent up with an old f&d set-up. Well , let's move some plants and chop off some heads.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh yeah handled . Hopefully no repeats


So where's Dankster been anyway?  I posted a pic of a gardenia...got nothing...lol...he's off in the wind somewhere?


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

L


MD914 said:


> Thought I'd share
> View attachment 3176496
> View attachment 3176497


Looking sweet, great work..


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> L
> 
> Looking sweet, great work..


Thanks


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> So where's Dankster been anyway?  I posted a pic of a gardenia...got nothing...lol...he's off in the wind somewhere?


Idk he's been super busy lately, then there was some BS in the thread some pages back.

I have no clue, still expecting an e-mail from him that he said he'd send me Sunday night.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Looking fab girl!


Thank you


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Idk he's been super busy lately, then there was some BS in the thread some pages back.
> 
> I have no clue, still expecting an e-mail from him that he said he'd send me Sunday night.


Yeah...I saw Rosie talking about somebody not getting any pussy!!


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

Well that was a cpl hrs wasted.. Just checked tent, all the pm's are male, 3GBp males and both dr's are male.. No need in moving them huh? Gonna go in with shears and mow the whole tent down.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 10, 2014)

Damn man.......


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Damn man.......


Yeah, that's what I said. Oh well, at least I'll have some good pollen to play with


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

Faded329 said:


> I'm running that same strain I'm 5 weeks in flower in a 3 gallon smart pot under a 600. How far along are you looking good btw


4 weeks...got a pic? Id love to see it 

And thank you...forgot my manners for a second


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Think another tree fell


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Think another tree fell


? i had one go down the other night


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Nope just a fat huge monsanto bred raccoon


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

ahhh The god berry is soooo so nice.. LOL i wished i would of know about this stuff 30 years ago dangit got res on the keyboard brb gotta go feed my lil girls..


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

dammit got kicked out of my own thread.. too much moaning going over therecuz i had no friends.. LOL


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

< PM......< GBP Any chance I may be looking at these things wrong? Mostly all I've ever run is fems, but from the regs I have run. When they started showing sex, if the growth started down low n the V of the node they were female, and if the growth started higher on thenode it was male. 
Is that about right? or is it strain dependant on where new growth starts?


----------



## MD914 (Jun 10, 2014)

Faded329 said:


> here ya go man week 5 starts tomorrow but she's looking good.


Thanks! Looks good! 

PS...Not a man


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

need close ups bro of the nodes they are all a little different


hydrogreen65 said:


> View attachment 3176585 < PM......View attachment 3176586< GBP Any chance I may be looking at these things wrong? Mostly all I've ever run is fems, but from the regs I have run. When they started showing sex, if the growth started down low n the V of the node they were female, and if the growth started higher on thenode it was male.
> Is that about right? or is it strain dependant on where new growth starts?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

wait just noticed you said new growth need pics of the preflowers to know for sure


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

Let me go see if I can get a good close up.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here ya go.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 10, 2014)

pic 2 looks to be male
but pic 1 kinda does but hard to see 
wouldnt hurt to wait a while long to know for sure


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> pic 2 looks to be male
> but pic 1 kinda does but hard to see
> wouldnt hurt to wait a while long to know for sure


Don't guess it would hurt to wait a lil longer.. From the looks of it, it's not like there's anything in there to pollinate .


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

This is a strain i wanna cross one of the PM's with.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> pic 2 looks to be male
> but pic 1 kinda does but hard to see
> wouldnt hurt to wait a while long to know for sure


Thanx for checking them out ..


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 10, 2014)

Just planted some more seeds i had germing.. Got lucky, it was from an order bout 3 mths ago.. Customs kept snagging them so i told seedbsnk not to worry with it, wasn't worth the trouble. Go to mailbox other day and there they were, lol.. Even sent some extra beans of the strain in pic.. They're fems. Do you think 12/12 from seed is worth the time or a waste?


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Here ya go.View attachment 3176614 View attachment 3176616 View attachment 3176617


I my girl looked just like that and ended up just pollen sacs or something.. i dunno but my new one sort of looks like that but its a clone from pkripper mother


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 10, 2014)

What up everyone? How y'all doing? Looks like I missed some BS earlier which is fine with me lol got enough of my own haha
Anyway I thought Monday was rough, um no... going on 18 hours of work today and still 1.5 hours from home still. Wtf
On a good note I picked up a solis-tek stk-1000 today and a couple more 50g plastic barrels for $0 from a friend. Time to kick the old power gulping mag hot box to the curb lol
All digital now. It'll be hooked up for when the sun comes on in the am.
First things first tho when I finally get home it'll be long awaited tokin time!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Kick ass i contemplated about buying solistek stuff.. I really like that company.. just changed mind on higher wattages. considering I'm laid off and my honey takes care of a lot of the bills at moment..


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

ahhh the old days my first bush This here was my first attempt to grow.. Only plant iI ended up filling the whole canopy with her along with my peppers that grew up in the rear part of tent to 6ft kept was the bush others well long story..


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Kick ass i contemplated about buying solistek stuff.. I really like that company.. just changed mind on higher wattages. considering I'm laid off and my honey takes care of a lot of the bills at moment..


My buddy had 6 of the exact same ballast (5 now lol). I'll see how it does. I'm sure it will kick the old mags ass considering I already switched the rest I had also. This is my first ST tho. 
My wife just quit her job. I never asked her or wanted her to work anyway. I didn't like it tho cuz she would go to work when I was getting home so we didn't get much time together as a family which is hard enough already with the long days I put in sometimes like today. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

here is my first ever 400w virtual sun grow used hortilux super hps for flower all you see on the drying rack is one plant


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/i-think-im-outta-control-if-there-is-space-i-gotta-grow.817255/#post-10341250 These pics represent my growing progress since my start on january 1 2014. Ive never grown anything in my life till this year         So as i may not be as seasoned as the rest of you.. I do my research day in day out I read read read.. LOL damn i hate being laid off see what i do i get bored read and spend thousands on this shit cuz I'm tired of paying thugs for shitty products. LOL


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Well dammit I'm all out of photos. thats it folks guess you gotta wait 8-12 weeks for some more..


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

Time for a bong hit and finish this evil dead show. since I'm outta photos to bomb everyone with.. later guys ill check in later.. tell me what you guys think of my progress since jan of this year.... thanks guys always appreciated.....


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 10, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Time for a bong hit and finish this evil dead show. since I'm outta photos to bomb everyone with.. later guys ill check in later.. tell me what you guys think of my progress since jan of this year.... thanks guys always appreciated.....


Is looking great bro especially for just getting started. IMO no matter how long anyone has been growing there is always stuff to read or learn about it. That's why I'm here lol. I get to chat with some great people and always learning tips and tricks plus people can learn some stuff from me. No one knows what I do unless it's family or a patient and no one is gonna know except for my RIU friends. Have a great night bro and keep it green
I'm finally pulling in my driveway YAY

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 10, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Is looking great bro especially for just getting started. IMO no matter how long anyone has been growing there is always stuff to read or learn about it. That's why I'm here lol. I get to chat with some great people and always learning tips and tricks plus people can learn some stuff from me. No one knows what I do unless it's family or a patient and no one is gonna know except for my RIU friends. Have a great night bro and keep it green
> I'm finally pulling in my driveway YAY
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


you too time for bed been a stressful day.. and this god berry is making me see double must be tired... thanks for the props i spent a lot of time fine tuning my systems and growing every month till i achieved what i think will be the best single grow out there for the amount of wattage i am using. i tell yo my nutes for that first run cost me roughly 39.99. LOL i used veg n bloom dirty for entire run. i used only 25% of recommended and i supplemented dense bud during last 3 weeks of flower and i tell you my peppers and my nugs loved every bit of it... Best salt type food out there.... never adjusted ph


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Shew...sorry guys, I had eaten and laid down on the bed with the phone and it was lights out!!  
then sis woke me up at 2 am wanting to Skype  what is sleep? this I wonder...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Working on Adt's sig now


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Rosey, how are ya tonight? 
About to pass out myself was a long day

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Hi Rosey, how are ya tonight?
> About to pass out myself was a long day
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I'm pretty good, thanks for asking  how are you doing? yeah its nearly four am...lol


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah got home and had to water the ladies. Long ass 19.5 hours in working today too. I am whipped lol. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Yeah got home and had to water the ladies. Long ass 19.5 hours in working today too. I am whipped lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Shew! I bet! time for beddie bye eh? lol


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Me 2.


roseypeach said:


> oh yeah like the fuckin peanut butter brittle but softer...I'm so excited!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Me 2.


well good morning!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn bro. Sorry to hear thst. I know all about being in pain and doc isits. I hate damn needles!


hydrogreen65 said:


> Wat up everyone? I don't think they could have found a bigger needle to draw the fluid out today. Sometimes I think they get a kick out of that shit.. I bet they bet on how high a persons feet will come off the floor when they do a prostate exam. lol
> Anyway, fixing to get the males out of tent and need to know something before I start.. How many diff males can I put in one area? Can I put multiple strains, or just one. If it's a dumb question sorry,  But been out of smoke for cpl dys and the old brain is kind of fuzzy. Looked for my lighter while ago for 30 min before I found it,,,,,, in the fridge. Still have no freakin idea how it got there..
> I'm not old enough for Alzheimer's , must be halfzheimers.
> anyway, any help would be preciated.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

This tree got split. Don't know how?? I'm not sure what kind of tree it is but I am wondering should I just prune the branches that fell off and leave well enough alone?


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Morning. I wish I could say I was having a good morning. Im sitting here in SO much pain I can't stand it much longer!! I may have to end up going to the damn er..


roseypeach said:


> well good morning!





roseypeach said:


> well good morning!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Morning. I wish I could say I was having a good morning. Im sitting here in SO much pain I can't stand it much longer!! I may have to end up going to the damn er..


what's wrong???? is it what I'm thinking?


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

my tooth is killing me! Woke my ass up (pain) ... now im sitting here on the couch griping the hell outta a pillow and pouring liquer on the tooth to try and kill the pain,#!


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Sure wished I had some damn ambasol!!


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Toothache medicine!!


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Another good natural pain killer!!


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

*HELP Please Random Wilting...
Ok so I'm not sure what's going on plants have been growing beautifully untill recently I changed my globes over from mh to hps and begen 12/12 cycle now leaves have started to severely wilt and canoe downwards...they haven't been over or under watered and havrnt been nute burnt, I'm growing in potting mix and p.h is fine, slightly acidic, water is neutral, lights are 600w hps dimmed down to 400w each they are about 7-8 inches from top of plants haven't changed anything besides globes and light cycle....started misting today to help wilt any ideas what it would be??? Thanks a lot.*


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

you have any hot pepper's ? bite one and chew on it on the bad tooth


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

canoe downwards is called " clawing " its a N tox 
some plants dont like having excess N in the medium when they flip


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> canoe downwards is called " clawing " its a N tox
> some plants dont like having excess N in the medium when they flip


So will they recover from it on there own or is there anything I can do?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

they will prolly recover i usually feed just water for a bit before flip to leech some of the excess nutes out before flip


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

any pics ?


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

What's your temperature hangingat?


cann.i.bliss said:


> *HELP Please Random Wilting...
> Ok so I'm not sure what's going on plants have been growing beautifully untill recently I changed my globes over from mh to hps and begen 12/12 cycle now leaves have started to severely wilt and canoe downwards...they haven't been over or under watered and havrnt been nute burnt, I'm growing in potting mix and p.h is fine, slightly acidic, water is neutral, lights are 600w hps dimmed down to 400w each they are about 7-8 inches from top of plants haven't changed anything besides globes and light cycle....started misting today to help wilt any ideas what it would be??? Thanks a lot.*


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> they will prolly recover i usually feed just water for a bit before flip to leech some of the excess nutes out before flip


Cheers dude well I haven't seen any burn so hopefully they bounce back I will do that next time going into flowering thanks for the tip ill put some pics up soon for ya thanks


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

I was abt ready to say it sounds like either a heat issue or nitrogen . I've had a few strains do that same shit to me...lol


tekdc911 said:


> any pics ?


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> What's your temperature hangingat?


Need to put a new gauge in but is generally around 20-25c


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I was abt ready to say it sounds like either a heat issue or nitrogen . I've had a few strains do that same shit to me...lol


go eat a hot pepper 
capsaisin in hot peppers is one of the best pain killers


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

you dont even have to swallow it just chew on it


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Purple monkey  love machine Bh


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok will do thanks bro. I hadnt heard of that but knew cloves worked in the past. Thanks again my brother.


tekdc911 said:


> go eat a hot pepper
> capsaisin in hot peppers is one of the best pain killers


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

I've never heard of that before.The capacasin seems like it would burn but it makes sense though. Clove oil burns but helps it.
I believe the thing just needs to come out! damn thing been bothering him a while now.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.ehow.com/way_5249943_natural-toothache-pain-relief.html


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

i used to do the pepper thing 
because right after they figured out my heart wwas bad they would make me be on antibiotics for a week before any work could be done to my teeth and wouldnt give pain killers 
i get heart burn from raw peppers so i would just chew on em and spit em out 
by the time the burn of the pepper goes away you should feel some relief


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree 100%. I would rather shoot a egg out my ass then have to deal with this shit! Lol. Ty. Very much so.


roseypeach said:


> I've never heard of that before.The capacasin seems like it would burn but it makes sense though. Clove oil burns but helps it.
> I believe the thing just needs to come out! damn thing been bothering him a while now.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I agree 100%. I would rather shoot a egg our my ass then have to deal with this shit! Lol. Ty. Very much so.


LMAO!! shoot an egg out your ass...Priceless..and YW. Very much


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Life saver. Ty again bro 


tekdc911 said:


> http://www.ehow.com/way_5249943_natural-toothache-pain-relief.html


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

He'll yes this shit hurts like hell! I've neglected my teeth over the years bc of high healthcare costs and lack of that stuff, whats it called. Money. Yeah that stuff. Lol.


roseypeach said:


> LMAO!! shoot an egg out your ass...Priceless..and YW. Very much


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> He'll yes this shit hurts like hell! I've neglected my teeth over the years bc of high healthcare costs and lack of that stuff, whats it called. Money. Yeah that stuff. Lol.


I understand! I had the worst pain I've ever had when one of my top side teeth became impacted and abscessed. I TOTALLY understand the pain!! its the worst imaginable in my opinion!! I'd rather have a kidney stone or give birth to that!! and I understand about money, believe you me. BUT you have to take care of yourself goober!!


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> any pics ?


Diagnose?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

almost looks like temps 
only reason i say that is its effecting the plant in the back left corner too


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> almost looks like temps
> only reason i say that is its effecting the plant in the back left corner too


Its effecting all in the tent, does to cold of a temp have a negative effect?? Or does it look like heat stress?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

looks like heat 
major temp swings could do it but like 15-20 degree swings 
i would be more inclined to say its just getting to hot


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

is it all the same strain thats doing it ?


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> is it all the same strain thats doing it ?


Well it is winter where I am and the intake fan is blowing fairly cold air into the tent so I dunno if I should turn it around and make it an exhaust fan and just put an isolating one in the tent for air flow


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> is it all the same strain thats doing it ?


Yeah its all Light of jah


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

So hps lights must pump out more heat and dry the room out more??


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> So hps lights must pump out more heat and dry the room out more??


I would think so


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I would think so


Guess that is where I come unstuck I usually just use mh all the way this time I got some hps globes just for flowering and Dident change hight or anything i out the lights up heaps higher and have been misting like crazy going to get some seasol 2moro to help with the stress and I hope they come back good!


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok so I have lifted the lights, misted repeatedly with water n seasol and they are looking a lot better! Yay!! Hope the stress doesn't make my lady's turn!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

Morning everyone.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Shew...sorry guys, I had eaten and laid down on the bed with the phone and it was lights out!!
> then sis woke me up at 2 am wanting to Skype  what is sleep? this I wonder...


RIGHT I THINK IM ONLY medicated insomniac that still doesn't sleep


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Morning. I wish I could say I was having a good morning. Im sitting here in SO much pain I can't stand it much longer!! I may have to end up going to the damn er..


Wahts wrong ROsey.. Whats got you in pain


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 11, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> *HELP Please Random Wilting...
> Ok so I'm not sure what's going on plants have been growing beautifully untill recently I changed my globes over from mh to hps and begen 12/12 cycle now leaves have started to severely wilt and canoe downwards...they haven't been over or under watered and havrnt been nute burnt, I'm growing in potting mix and p.h is fine, slightly acidic, water is neutral, lights are 600w hps dimmed down to 400w each they are about 7-8 inches from top of plants haven't changed anything besides globes and light cycle....started misting today to help wilt any ideas what it would be??? Thanks a lot.*


I usually start my girls before i flip i run a period of 14/10 for 2 days with mh then let them sleep for 2 days solid before i slam the HPS to them.. Someone told me to ease into it on some strains hell i dunno it worked for me never once did i have anything wilt from mh to HPS not saying this is for everyone or if I'm even right.. but i had no problems


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I agree 100%. I would rather shoot a egg out my ass then have to deal with this shit! Lol. Ty. Very much so.


I gotta see that. 3...2...1..fire out of his hole


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 11, 2014)

I only mist or foliar feed right before lights out so there is no burning with the moisture on the leaves that is if the lights real close


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

good morning bro!! sorry, was on the phone


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Wahts wrong ROsey.. Whats got you in pain


I'm okay, it's Dank. He's got a bad toothache, gone to get some antibiotics for it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> good morning bro!! sorry, was on the phone


How are you doing this Wednesday morning?


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> I only mist or foliar feed right before lights out so there is no burning with the moisture on the leaves that is if the lights real close


I moved them right away like 80-90cms away from them they are looking a lot better now, besides the suspected male grrrrr


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> How are you doing this Wednesday morning?


I'm doing good, wish my buddy was though. He's miserable... how are you doing today Mr Glass?


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 11, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> I moved them right away like 80-90cms away from them they are looking a lot better now, besides the suspected male grrrrr


Sorry bout the male. i had one too i swore and so did everyone else it was male was just a nice sativa with big pollen sacs. lol but i dumped her immediately and was pissed after i took her out and examined closely i screwed up lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry guys was on the phone. What u all up to today? I'm headed to Wallie World here shortly then back home to this desk. Heads up on the vids. They will take time to do, this is bcuz I have to disconnect from the internet whenever I open my video editor, otherwise it will be lost to the serial police  can't be having that!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'm doing good, wish my buddy was though. He's miserable... how are you doing today Mr Glass?


Yeah I feel bad for him, hope he gets that shit figured out. Get some nice pain killers or something!

I'm doing alright. Got a busy day ahead, wish I had some meds to smoke. Maybe I'll be surprised and get some today.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I feel bad for him, hope he gets that shit figured out. Get some nice pain killers or something!
> 
> I'm doing alright. Got a busy day ahead, wish I had some meds to smoke. Maybe I'll be surprised and get some today.


He's getting fixed up as we speak  I wish I had some I could send him but all I have is this liquid lortab..lol Seems like everyone will be having a busy afternoon, hope you get some of the good shit bro


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought something smelled funny over here  So basically, what's going on here is Dankster420 goes missing and Rooster420 shows up...promoting Dankster and this thread  That's some serious high school shit...then if somebody is challenged on a topic, it has to become a big ordeal and start "reporting" people...WOW  Followed by totally inappropriate comments "somebody isn't getting any pussy"  I have a strong feeling that he's got plenty of ass in his face Rosie 
Meanwhile...the person doing the reporting is committing a huge "No-no" of having multiple user names...not to mention the fact that while people are asking about Dankster he's shooting the shit as Rooster420 and insulting the intelligence of everybody around 
Well Dankster and Rooster...I certainly hope your toothaches get to feeling better  I hate to say it but I don't see any academy awards in your future 
Now...where is that button?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd appreciate it if you'd take this sort of thing to PM, especially since you obviously don't have all the facts. Even if you did, doesn't matter, its rude to come on his thread and accuse him of being shady when that is THE LAST THING he is!!!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'd appreciate it if you'd take this sort of thing to PM, especially since you obviously don't have all the facts. Even if you did, doesn't matter, its rude to come on his thread and accuse him of being shady when that is THE LAST THING he is!!!


I'm sorry you feel that way Rosie...I'm kinda offended by the way Dankster420 and his alter ego Rooster420 are handling people...I've watched everything that goes on around here and the old thread for a while...I'm absolutely NOT a rude person...but this time I gotta call him out...because it's just WRONG!! If you feel that I have been out of line...feel free to report me


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

Everyone has to throw their two cents in, adding fuel to a fire that was becoming dim.

I wonder how these people are in real life, because I would be surprised if they acted the same way. I'd be more surprised if they had social skills.

Everyone thinks the growing community from the outside is all happy and peace, on the inside it's like any other business. There is a few good people.....


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Everyone has to throw their two cents in, adding fuel to a fire that was becoming dim.
> 
> I wonder how these people are in real life, because I would be surprised if they acted the same way. I'd be more surprised if they had social skills.
> 
> Everyone thinks the growing community from the outside is all happy and peace, on the inside it's like any other business. There is a few good people.....


On the contrary, the insults such as the one above, are what keep the embers glowing. Let's not forget the savage raping of other peoples intelligence that happens around here. I have never offended you in any way and I assure you that my "social graces" are of a class far beyond the realm of your understanding


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way Rosie...I'm kinda offended by the way Dankster420 and his alter ego Rooster420 are handling people...I've watched everything that goes on around here and the old thread for a while...I'm absolutely NOT a rude person...but this time I gotta call him out...because it's just WRONG!! If you feel that I have been out of line...feel free to report me


I do actually. You have no idea the person he really is. I've been talking to him for nearly two years now. Sometimes what you read on a screen can be misinterpreted and misconstrued. And just so you know, we have sensitive members in our group and all this fussing about crap upsets them. Ok? THAT's what PMs are for. What you did was just blast someone for being different on their own thread. I'd appreciate it if you would take that down. It isn't necessary and is unwarranted. I'm not speaking of this again on this thread, mine or anyone else's. Why in the world can't folks use PM? is it that hard or is it just that folks like showing out and demeaning people on their own threads? Name calling isn't any better than what you are accusing him of and he isn't able to be here to defend himself right now because he's at the hospital! You really want to talk about being an adult? why aren't you speaking to me in the PM I sent instead of doing this here on his thread?


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Idk bout all tht haha. However I am sitting in er now waiting to see a doc


Deusracing said:


> I gotta see that. 3...2...1..fire out of his hole


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Everyone has to throw their two cents in, adding fuel to a fire that was becoming dim.
> 
> I wonder how these people are in real life, because I would be surprised if they acted the same way. I'd be more surprised if they had social skills.
> 
> Everyone thinks the growing community from the outside is all happy and peace, on the inside it's like any other business. There is a few good people.....


You are right about that bro. I'm done explaining shit to anybody. This is ridiculous. I have NO CLUE what the problem is!! You've known Dank as long as me. We both know the kind of man he is, it pisses me off to no end that people can be so disrespectful. This is like high school around here. Good thing is, the teachers are in here and the high schoolers are out there. Bad thing is...those ones out there still haven't figured it out.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

I sent u a pm just the other day asking u if something was wrong. You said no. Ok now what's up! ?if you can't u nderstand why I made another act I'm sorry. Certainly does mean I'm a high school child.. What's wrong with protection? ? Idle why you wouldn't just shoot me a pm instead og taking this to a pm. I've been nothing but nice to you md


MD914 said:


> On the contrary, the insults such as the one above, are what keep the embers glowing. Let's not forget the savage raping of other peoples intelligence that happens around here. I have never offended you in any way and I assure you that my "social graces" are of a class far beyond the realm of your understanding


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I'm done with all of it. I'm just simply not going to partake in this stupid drama anymore.

Dank you know I will/would always have your back, but I can't put up with all of this nonsense.


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I'm done with all of it. I'm just simply not going to partake in this stupid drama anymore.
> 
> Dank you know I will/would always have your back, but I can't put up with all of this nonsense.


you started it........ could have just minded your own business .....


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

lol they gave me an ice pack.. i just need some antibotics. And this dang tooth cut out[="AllDayToker, post: 10594437, Z member: 166764"]Yeah I feel bad for him, hope he gets that shit figured out. lol they gave me an ice pack.. i just need some antibotics. And this dang tooth cut out.. 



Get some nice pain killers or something!

I'm doing alright. Got a busy day ahead, wish I had some meds to smoke. Maybe I'll be surprised and get some today.[/QUOTE]


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I'm done with all of it. I'm just simply not going to partake in this stupid drama anymore.
> 
> Dank you know I will/would always have your back, but I can't put up with all of this nonsense.


hey bro, going to the store. Will you be on in a little while? please don't go, don't let them win. Please?? just click the ignore button on whoever and lets enjoy our day! I know you are sick of it and I don't blame you, not one bit. I'm doing the best I can to keep things calm around here  just remember its like high school. There are always going to be bullies, we just got to pretend they are not there and block their asses.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> you started it........ could have just minded your own business .....


I apologize woody. I didn't feel like it was right bringing this problem to the thread and my friend not being here to take care of it himself. I hope you can understand my reasoning.

Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Not much longer bro..  I will shoot an invite to a brand new forum 


AllDayToker said:


> Well I'm done with all of it. I'm just simply not going to partake in this stupid drama anymore.
> 
> Dank you know I will/would always have your back, but I can't put up with all of this nonsense.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I sent u a pm just the other day asking u if something was wrong. You said no. Ok now what's up! ?if you can't u nderstand why I made another act I'm sorry. Certainly does mean I'm a high school child.. What's wrong with protection? ? Idle why you wouldn't just shoot me a pm instead og taking this to a pm. I've been nothing but nice to you md


I'm curious Dankster, did you create this new identity and thread because your hiding from somebody on RIU?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> I'm curious Dankster, did you create this new identity and thread because your hiding from somebody on RIU?


its called trying to catch a break and have some peace and fuckin quiet from folks who think they know whats going on when they damn well don't!!
LET IT GO.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> hey bro, going to the store. Will you be on in a little while? please don't go, don't let them win. Please?? just click the ignore button on whoever and lets enjoy our day! I know you are sick of it and I don't blame you, not one bit. I'm doing the best I can to keep things calm around here  just remember its like high school. There are always going to be bullies, we just got to pretend they are not there and block their asses.


I'm not going anywhere. I still get on my thread everyday, and check a dozen threads everyday to keep up with friends. I'm just not going to participate in anything involving drama. You're exactly right it's just like high school, even my teachers would get involved. That's why I said I'm done with, just no more.

I don't need to block them, I've became friends with people I absolutely hated, you never know what will happen down the road.


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok. Please do tell me why you didnt tell me in that pm I sent you just the other day asking u if there was something wrong? I sure wished you would have been straight up with me instead of all this on an open forum. ..
I don't understand. ..


MD914 said:


> On the contrary, the insults such as the one above, are what keep the embers glowing. Let's not forget the savage raping of other peoples intelligence that happens around here. I have never offended you in any way and I assure you that my "social graces" are of a class far beyond the realm of your understanding


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I'm not going anywhere. I still get on my thread everyday, and check a dozen threads everyday to keep up with friends. I'm just not going to participate in anything involving drama. You're exactly right it's just like high school, even my teachers would get involved. That's why I said I'm done with, just no more.
> 
> I don't need to block them, I've became friends with people I absolutely hated, you never know what will happen down the road.


Smart man  well you and Dank are both special people in my eyes bcuz I am not as forgiving. I can be but it takes a really special person to get that one done.
I'm done dealing with her, my brother is on the way over to get me and run to the bank. Needs to borrow money for a part LOL yeah who needs who now??? haha he's gonna fix my sink...you watch.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Not much longer bro..  I will shoot an invite to a brand new forum


I'm counting down the days till yours is open.  this shit is getting old as hell.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Ok. Please do tell me why you didnt tell me in that pm I sent you just the other day asking u if there was something wrong? I sure wished you would have been straight up with me instead of all this on an open forum. ..
> I don't understand. ..


To be honest...you and I both know that when you send me PM's it's simply because you want me to visit your thread and stroke you...


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

I just made the alternate act because of "uncle Buck woody"following sirgreenthumb around harassing him & not letting all the stuff that went on in the political thread. No. Not hiding from no one. I have nothing to hide however I do know I'm not the only person to make another act.!!


AllDayToker said:


> Well I'm done with all of it. I'm just simply not going to partake in this stupid drama anymore.
> 
> Dank you know I will/would always have your back, but I can't put up with all of this nonsense.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm going to pretend I didn't see that. Dank, how long do you think before they will see you? Hope its soon, keep that ice pack going


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I just made the alternate act because of "uncle Buck woody"following sirgreenthumb around harassing him & not letting all the stuff that went on in the political thread. No. Not hiding from no one. I have nothing to hide however I do know I'm not the only person to make another act.!!


So you made an alter ego for yourself to protect sirgreenthumb from uncle buck and Woody? How noble of you


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah boy. No. I dont want any strokin. I was hoping u woulf chck out my updates like u use to back in the day. I even dropped dankschwag as s friend & blocked his ass bc of what he sent u.


MD914 said:


> To be honest...you and I both know that when you send me PM's it's simply because you want me to visit your thread and stroke you...


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> I just made the alternate act because of "uncle Buck woody"following sirgreenthumb around harassing him & not letting all the stuff that went on in the political thread. No. Not hiding from no one. I have nothing to hide however I do know I'm not the only person to make another act.!!


im not buck .... and youre a jackass .... was this the same account you made so you could threaten to find and kill me?


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh lord here we go again why so much bitching in a GARDEN forum Take your shit to the thread CALLED I LIKE TO BITCH.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Yeah boy. No. I dont want any strokin. I was hoping u woulf chck out my updates like u use to back in the day. I even dropped dankschwag as s friend & blocked his ass bc of what he sent u.


It was a figure of speech...not everything is about your penis...this is a growing forum...


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

No. Just to show just bc this is the internet & just bc you're looking at a computer screen that there's still another human sitting at y hat other end!


MD914 said:


> So you made an alter ego for yourself to protect sirgreenthumb from uncle buck and Woody? How noble of you


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

It won't be for much longer. There's giin be a brand new forum before to awful long.. 


Deusracing said:


> Oh lord here we go again why so much bitching in a GARDEN forum Take your shit to the thread CALLED I LIKE TO BITCH.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh my I'm gone you guys enjoy Later got some wax to hit Peace


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 11, 2014)

ahhh i started my own no biggie I like more positive threads not saying this isn't just too much


----------



## Rooster~420~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Who asked you? I certainly didn't. You're rudeness will ge t you far. Nice way to start off making a new friend buck.


woody333333 said:


> im not buck .... and youre a jackass .... was this the same account you made so you could threaten to find and kill me?


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

Aw so now my 2 most beautiful plants are male's grrrr!! Is there any uses with a male plant at all besides its pollen makes me sad just turffing them


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> No. Just to show just bc this is the internet & just bc you're looking at a computer screen that there's still another human sitting at y hat other end!


let it go hon...she doesn't want to get along with you, can't you see that? She just wants to bust your chops. Please just stop talking to her, its pointless.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 11, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Aw so now my 2 most beautiful plants are male's grrrr!! Is there any uses with a male plant at all besides its pollen makes me sad just turffing them


send them to me ill grow them out


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Who asked you? I certainly didn't. You're rudeness will ge t you far. Nice way to start off making a new friend buck.


its pretty obvious youre not the kinda person I would want to be friends w....... even tho I agree w him on everything but TM im still not buck........


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

I think we should rename this thread heh think there is more non plant related conversions/arguments going on here then there really should be.


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 11, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> its pretty obvious youre not the kinda person I would want to be friends w....... even tho I agree w him on everything but TM im still not buck........


and abuse of...............................


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> send them to me ill grow them out


Omg they are absolutely beautiful best looking plants I have ever grown one was topped so well and has 8 beautiful strong heads on it the other is just a magnificent specimen of a marijuana plant, they have done so well for me now I feel so bad having to rip them out wish there was some good use for them  maybe ill make some marijuana compost


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> It was a figure of speech...not everything is about your penis...this is a growing forum...


You're right MD, Everything is about MY penis  heehee

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> You're right MD, Everything is about MY penis  heehee
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Nice


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

My marijuana plant is on fire....any suggestions??


----------



## MD914 (Jun 11, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> My marijuana plant is on fire....any suggestions??


Inhale!!!


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Inhale!!!


Very true! I was thinking low manganese or potassium deficiency but Dident seem to help coz its still on fire....fark


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> My marijuana plant is on fire....any suggestions??





cann.i.bliss said:


> Very true! I was thinking low manganese or potassium deficiency but Dident seem to help coz its still on fire....fark


Lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 11, 2014)

I never said it wasnt! I sure wished you would have told me the other day you had isues with me instead of what went on. This isn't right at all! Its all good though, I still love you! You got me all wrong. Whatever your thinking of me, isnt true. @ all. But like said its all good  no worries..


MD914 said:


> It was a figure of speech...not everything is about your penis...this is a growing forum...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 11, 2014)

I had intended for it to be a place for folks to come & post pictures of non cannabis related material. Oh well, looks like thats shot to shit. lol


cann.i.bliss said:


> I think we should rename this thread heh think there is more non plant related conversions/arguments going on here then there really should be.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh well. What have I ever done to her? NOT a DAMN thing! Except try & be nice & a friend..


roseypeach said:


> let it go hon...she doesn't want to get along with you, can't you see that? She just wants to bust your chops. Please just stop talking to her, its pointless.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 11, 2014)

Gave me an Ice pack & antibiotics. lol told me to take Ibuprofen. lol


AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I feel bad for him, hope he gets that shit figured out. Get some nice pain killers or something!
> 
> I'm doing alright. Got a busy day ahead, wish I had some meds to smoke. Maybe I'll be surprised and get some today.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 11, 2014)

well, been seen & they didnt do shit really. Nothing I couldnt have done here @ home.. Going to the dentist now.


roseypeach said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't see that. Dank, how long do you think before they will see you? Hope its soon, keep that ice pack going


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 11, 2014)

what are you talking about man? I didnt say or do that.. lol thats a ball faced LIE!!


woody333333 said:


> im not buck .... and youre a jackass .... was this the same account you made so you could threaten to find and kill me?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh well, to hell with this thread.. I thought it would be a nice place to hangout where the other was getting way to long. lol that & a good place to come & post pics of any other hobbies others my have.. good lord. Guess some dont like other flowers. lol I know I sure do.. haha was glad to find out my Apple tree cut took to the Peach tree


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I never said it wasnt! I sure wished you would have told me the other day you had isues with me instead of what went on. This isn't right at all! Its all good though, I still love you! You got me all wrong. Whatever your thinking of me, isnt true. @ all. But like said its all good  no worries..


You are too good of a person u know that? She doesn't deserve u being so nice to her after the things she said. But that is u. She prob thinks u said you loved her to be sarcastic when me and the others know better. Too bad integrity isn't valued anymore.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

Giant purple monkey leaf.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Oh well, to hell with this thread.. I thought it would be a nice place to hangout where the other was getting way to long. lol that & a good place to come & post pics of any other hobbies others my have.. good lord. Guess some dont like other flowers. lol I know I sure do.. haha was glad to find out my Apple tree cut took to the Peach tree  View attachment 3176975


It is and we are! Obviously I can make all the new threads u want shit is going to happen.

Can u post a pic of the progress? If u have time of course..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

D


AllDayToker said:


> Giant purple monkey leaf.


Dayyum that a huge leaf


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Going to the gym! Finally... been trying to start 4 a while now. Be back in an hour


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

Is it safe yet? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Is it safe yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Yep lol
On the bike now after push ups and cross trainer. Feeling the burn.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yep lol
> On the bike now after push ups and cross trainer. Feeling the burn.


I'm getting enough exercise working lol. 20 hrs yesterday 2 hours of sleep and was back at it. Gonna be another 12 or 13 today. I'm gonna need a vacation lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Shoot I hear that bro. My vacay got pushed up to July so I'm working on my beach body till then  lol


SlimTim said:


> I'm getting enough exercise working lol. 20 hrs yesterday 2 hours of sleep and was back at it. Gonna be another 12 or 13 today. I'm gonna need a vacation lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Shoot I hear that bro. My vacay got pushed up to July so I'm working on my beach body till then  lol


I think July is when I'm gonna also around my b-day. Go out on my boat for a week or so on Lake Michigan

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Giant purple monkey leaf.


lol paranoid much ? did you blob out your finger prints ?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 11, 2014)

been working on the frigadaire front loader washer and dryer that was left in the house when i moved in 
got the dryer fixed and just figured out the washer 
they are both cosmetically in " cherry " condition 
door sensor is broke on the washer and heating element was out on the dryer 
so 150 bucks later and im up one $2500 set of washer and dryer


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lol paranoid much ? did you blob out your finger prints ?


must just of been the light, really didn't notice...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice . My son says its beautiful out there 


SlimTim said:


> I think July is when I'm gonna also around my b-day. Go out on my boat for a week or so on Lake Michigan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

another rough day, blah.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Nice . My son says its beautiful out there


Yes it is IMO. So many places up here for boating and fishing camping and playing. I try to go where I can hide away from civilization lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I think July is when I'm gonna also around my b-day. Go out on my boat for a week or so on Lake Michigan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I just slept with a girl from Michigan lol, thats my only connection. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> another rough day, blah.


I'm praying for you bro..things will turn around soon I hope


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I just slept with a girl from Michigan lol, thats my only connection.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Lmao

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Seriously, Two days ago she talked about liking the lakes out there more than the ocean out here....but there are no waves so wtf?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Seriously, Two days ago she talked about liking the lakes out there more than the ocean out here....but there are no waves so wtf?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


You can get waves but nothing like ocean. The water is beautiful and clear in the big lakes with some huge fish. We on a salt free and surf free diet here lol. You still can hit waves decent size and sometimes enough to keep me out of the water. I pull my kids on tubes tho so we make our own waves


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'm praying for you bro..things will turn around soon I hope


Thanks Rosey, I appreciate it. Struggling to keep myself together.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks Rosey, I appreciate it. Struggling to keep myself together.


Sorry to hear that bro!! Things have gotta get better. When life gives ya shit use it for manure to make something better. 
That probably made no sense. I need to toke. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

Holy shit. Apparently I have missed quite a bit around here.  
I swear I never poked the hornets nest to get people to come over here starting shit.. I haven't even been here.. LoL, anyways....

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks Rosey, I appreciate it. Struggling to keep myself together.


I know hon, just hang in there  u know I understand and I always got your back!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Holy shit. Apparently I have missed quite a bit around here.
> I swear I never poked the hornets nest to get people to come over here starting shit.. I haven't even been here.. LoL, anyways....
> 
> Hows everyone doing?


Hey bro!!! Sorry I Missed u earlier! Had to run to the grocery store. Doing OK here... Hpw r u doing? Yeah we handled it fine hopefully it's done and over wit.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hey bro!!! Sorry I Missed u earlier! Had to run to the grocery store. Doing OK here... Hpw r u doing? Yeah we handled it fine hopefully it's done and over wit.


I'm doing well. 

I came here and seen a lot of (talk) and went back and read some of what was going on. Guessing some got deleted?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh hell I dunno..could have. I did ask a mod for assistance so that's possible. On my phone right now so I'll have to hop on the tablet and check 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm doing well.
> 
> I came here and seen a lot of (talk) and went back and read some of what was going on. Guessing some got deleted?


.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh hell I dunno..could have. I did ask a mod for assistance so that's possible. On my phone right now so I'll have to hop on the tablet and check
> 
> .


Its cool. I was just assuming. 

What started all that? Was it the rooster thing? I knew about him doing that from his text sig and not to mention he has been posting mad hatter quite a bit.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes and no, Dank was defending u to u kmow who and woody showed up to put his two cents in, then someone else decided woody was worth fighting for and started
a confrontation with Dank. Never saw that one coming! But thankfully they left. Just want to be peaceful here, dont know why some folks thrive on drama.


SirGreenThumb said:


> Its cool. I was just assuming.
> 
> What started all thatknew about him doing that from his text sig and not to mention he has been posting mad hatter quite a bit.


 Yes and no. When our unfriend that harasses u showed up Dank said something to him. Then here comes woody adding to it and apparentlt the other so


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Im worried about Dank. Anyone heard from him this evening?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yes and no, Dank was defending u to u kmow who and woody showed up to put his two cents in, then someone else decided woody was worth fighting for and started
> a confrontation with Dank. Never saw that one coming! But thankfully they left. Just want to be peaceful here, dont know why some folks thrive on drama.
> 
> Yes and no. When our unfriend that harasses u showed up Dank said something to him. Then here comes woody adding to it and apparentlt the other so


Ah I see. Well then, glad it was taken care of before I got back in here. I don't need that shit, however, I never even would have seen a post by the last two since they are on ignore.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Im worried about Dank. Anyone heard from him this evening?


Nope. Not I. I'm sure he is somewhere doing something that he feels is important.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Im worried about Dank. Anyone heard from him this evening?


I was on pm with him earlier but not tonight yet, I just got a chance to write back

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

I should emoticon bomb him in a text.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Nope. Not I. I'm sure he is somewhere doing something that he feels is important.


I hope ur right, he was in severe pain earlier, really really bad. I hope he iokay and ur right. My mind keeps going back to last year when he was put in the hospital


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I hope ur right, he was in severe pain earlier, really really bad. I hope he iokay and ur right. My mind keeps going back to last year when he was put in the hospital


I'm sure he's fine. 

On another note, a new episode of duck dynasty comes on tonight.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I was on pm with him earlier but not tonight yet, I just got a chance to write back
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah me too. Hadnt heard anything since around 2:30pm...


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yeah me too. Hadnt heard anything since around 2:30pm...


Yeah that's about the right time. If SGT is gonna try and get ahold of him I'll leave it be for now

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm sure he's fine.
> 
> On another note, a new episode of duck dynasty comes on tonight.


Sorry about my messed up posts. Got my new galaxy s2 tab today so Im trying to get used to it 

I hope ur right  positive thoughts out to him!! 

Duck Dynasty... lol them are cool dudes for sure!! Gonna eat me some dinner, be back when Im done..ribs! So yeah messy


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sorry about my messed up posts. Got my new galaxy s2 tab today so Im trying to get used to it
> 
> I hope ur right  positive thoughts out to him!!
> 
> Duck Dynasty... lol them are cool dudes for sure!! Gonna eat me some dinner, be back when Im done..ribs! So yeah messy


Oh yeah, mmmm ribs. I get pancakes and eggs for dinner lol. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sorry about my messed up posts. Got my new galaxy s2 tab today so Im trying to get used to it
> 
> I hope ur right  positive thoughts out to him!!
> 
> Duck Dynasty... lol them are cool dudes for sure!! Gonna eat me some dinner, be back when Im done..ribs! So yeah messy


After going to the gym? 

Well, that cancels that out.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

Gonna watch big smo after duck dynasty. Looks pretty funny.  Pretty sure tek posted a video of that just the other day. 

(Keep in mind my other day may be 2 weeks ago.)


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> After going to the gym?
> 
> Well, that cancels that out.


Haha hey would u turn down THAT dinner invite?? Lmao


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Haha hey would u turn down THAT dinner invite?? Lmao


I have before. 

When I was hitting the gym hard I wouldn't eat out of order. I had a schedule to keep so unless it happen on a Sunday and it fit within my carb intake then no eating stuff like that.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Id share if I could bro 


SlimTim said:


> Oh yeah, mmmm ribs. I get pancakes and eggs for dinner lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Id share if I could bro


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Haha hey would u turn down THAT dinner invite?? Lmao


thank you, rosey, for turning me on to game of thrones. you've done me no favor, i'm on the fourth season now! GOT binder, and the last episode of season 4 is less than a week from now... i'm gonna be nail biting! i suppose it's on to the books 

so guys, i have a poser for you; have you ever encountered a self topping mutant? she was my slowest to start, and outdoor from the first. the first time i dismissed. i've had plants nibbled or damaged from rain/wind, or even an occasional random two-header...

however, the tops also split, into threes... well now, that's nice, but no damage, and nothing to show it was from outside influence... still, chalked it up to fluke...

all of those heads have now burst into multi-tops... it's insane! i'll have to see what she's made of, and am a little disappointed with her in other areas; she has no smell even when rubbed, is light green compared to her sisters, and is rather slow growing. she also seems to lean more toward her romulan father than the others, classic 50-50 ind/sat look and structure, though very little stretch.

the other two have been topped, the stinkiest/largest/fastest growing 5 tops of equal proportion from the snip (not fim'd, nodal), the other growing one dominant top and treating the other like a small nodal branch...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have before.
> 
> When I was hitting the gym hard I wouldn't eat out of order. I had a schedule to keep so unless it happen on a Sunday and it fit within my carb intake then no eating stuff like that.


i spent several years stuffing carbs and eating barbarian portions of meat to gain weight. never did, though i was stronger than most lifters twice my size. somewhere along the lines, after i was comfortable being little, things started sticking to me like i was a magnet. now i'm working to drop 30lbs to be at 'ideal' weight, which is about 20lbs more than my old goal... sucks when your metabolism goes from f1 to ford pinto in only a few short years...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have before.
> 
> When I was hitting the gym hard I wouldn't eat out of order. I had a schedule to keep so unless it happen on a Sunday and it fit within my carb intake then no eating stuff like that.


It was a moment of opportunity . I'm on a pretty restricted intake. Mostly lean protein and veggies. My tummy has been much happier since our discussion


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> thank you, rosey, for turning me on to game of thrones. you've done me no favor, i'm on the fourth season now! GOT binder, and the last episode of season 4 is less than a week from now... i'm gonna be nail biting! i suppose it's on to the books
> 
> so guys, i have a poser for you; have you ever encountered a self topping mutant? she was my slowest to start, and outdoor from the first. the first time i dismissed. i've had plants nibbled or damaged from rain/wind, or even an occasional random two-header...
> 
> ...


That's insane bro!! Maybe she'll surprise u who knows..

You're welcome on that!!,Haha damn good show. I got to play catch up sometime soon. Ex hasn't turned on my TV service yet!! Grrr


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i spent several years stuffing carbs and eating barbarian portions of meat to gain weight. never did, though i was stronger than most lifters twice my size. somewhere along the lines, after i was comfortable being little, things started sticking to me like i was a magnet. now i'm working to drop 30lbs to be at 'ideal' weight, which is about 20lbs more than my old goal... sucks when your metabolism goes from f1 to ford pinto in only a few short years...


That's fuckin hilarious as hell bro..ford pinto..lmfao!!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> It was a moment of opportunity . I'm on a pretty restricted intake. Mostly lean protein and veggies. My tummy has been much happier since our discussion


Great to hear. Glad you're doing better.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Great to hear. Glad you're doing better.


Yeppers..thanks


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Rooster~420~ said:


> Me 2.


Where r u? Worried about you..


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> thank you, rosey, for turning me on to game of thrones. you've done me no favor, i'm on the fourth season now! GOT binder, and the last episode of season 4 is less than a week from now... i'm gonna be nail biting! i suppose it's on to the books
> 
> so guys, i have a poser for you; have you ever encountered a self topping mutant? she was my slowest to start, and outdoor from the first. the first time i dismissed. i've had plants nibbled or damaged from rain/wind, or even an occasional random two-header...
> 
> ...


I have a self topper, I ended up putting into flower to to make room for others. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Oh well, to hell with this thread.. I thought it would be a nice place to hangout where the other was getting way to long. lol that & a good place to come & post pics of any other hobbies others my have.. good lord. Guess some dont like other flowers. lol I know I sure do.. haha was glad to find out my Apple tree cut took to the Peach tree  View attachment 3176975


Grafted an apple onto a peach?? Nice  I got an apple tree with 6 different apples grafted on it  must have 45 fruit trees my favorite has to be my Plumcot trees its a plum crossed with an apricot so you get juciey apricot flavoured plums


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Grafted an apple onto a peach?? Nice  I got an apple tree with 6 different apples grafted on it  must have 45 fruit trees my favorite has to be my Plumcot trees its a plum crossed with an apricot so you get juciey apricot flavoured plums


I want a thread on this.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> I want a thread on this.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Yeah would be nice most people here are only really interested in stuff directly related to cannabis tho I have been trying a few cannabis grafting experiments, wanted to see what happens grafting a female onto a male rootstock vise virsa, just with some young clones awaiting results because my males always seem to grow so much better and faster, also want to try finding a really fast/strong marijuana plant that grows simply and graft a harder/slower grower to it see if it speeds it up and makes it more vigorous


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 11, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Gave me an Ice pack & antibiotics. lol told me to take Ibuprofen. lol


Hey bro,
Here's an old remedy that will kick that tooths ass, cause they won't pull til infection is gone. Pomeggranate Black TEa, just take a bag, dampen and place on tooth like gauze. After about an hr you will have to change cause it will taste nasty as hell from the stuff it draws out of ur gums. I've used it once on an abcess, and a cpl of my friends have also tried it. Within 24 hrs infection gone and the pain relief only takes a cpl minutes.to work.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 11, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> I have been trying a few cannabis grafting experiments, wanted to see what happens grafting a female onto a male rootstock vise virsa, just with some young clones awaiting results because my males always seem to grow so much better and faster, also want to try finding a really fast/strong marijuana plant that grows simply and graft a harder/slower grower to it see if it speeds it up and makes it more vigorous


i've done tons of grafting, though pot seems to be a waste of time; i did have four strains grafted to one root stock (which was really cool) but straight run always performed better.

cacti, however, are SUPER fun! i keep pereskiopsis spathulata to use for grafting cacti seedlings. what would take ten years on natural roots takes three months! and to my knowledge, pereskiopsis is the only cactus in the world that grows leaves 

when doing big cactus, you can use larger and sturdier grafting stock for a base. one cool trick is to make your graft stock small and short, so after the graft takes, you can fill your pot the rest of the way with gravel, and it looks like the scion is on it's own roots. grafting is a great way to see flowers after only a year as opposed to waiting 10-15 years if grown naturally


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 11, 2014)

the four strains on one root ball was an experiment designed to help with low plant numbers, since some can't keep multiple moms.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I have a self topper, I ended up putting into flower to to make room for others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


That's crazy as hell, look at all the tops on her! I had a seedling lose her head and come back with two. I called it my two headed monster and she was  it was bagseed too!! and smoked up good


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That's crazy as hell, look at all the tops on her! I had a seedling lose her head and come back with two. I called it my two headed monster and she was  it was bagseed too!! and smoked up good


The one little branch you can sees I cut one weird ass leaf off that girl is all. Other than that that's how it grew all by itself. It's the only one I've ever had do that. I almost felt bad putting it in flower but needed room. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> The one little branch you can sees I cut one weird ass leaf off that girl is all. Other than that that's how it grew all by itself. It's the only one I've ever had do that. I almost felt bad putting it in flower but needed room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Wow, that's pretty amazing..hope you get some good smoke off of her


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Wow, that's pretty amazing..hope you get some good smoke off of her


Yeah me to
I really need it too, getting stuck of these roaches and need something fresh
Thank you Rosey

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Yeah me to
> I really need it too, getting stuck of these roaches and need something fresh
> Thank you Rosey
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


oh your most welcome  the ganja gods have been good to me, let me send some of that karma your way


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm toking up on this BBK this evening. Think I'm going to get good and blazed and lay down in the bed with the phone for a while. My nerves are shot out.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

Yo HG, whats up bro? don't be a stranger, c'mon on in and chill bro


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'm toking up on this BBK this evening. Think I'm going to get good and blazed and lay down in the bed with the phone for a while. My nerves are shot out.


I'm about to go roll one and chill with my wife since I hadn't got much time the last couple days with work. I'll still try and chat but probably gonna pass out soon too. 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joe Buddens (Jun 11, 2014)

* I love growing everything. I start all my flowers from seed. I should just open up a nursery.*


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I'm about to go roll one and chill with my wife since I hadn't got much time the last couple days with work. I'll still try and chat but probably gonna pass out soon too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I hope I'm able to sleep. Been one of those days, up down and all around. Fell asleep twice on my brother's sofa today, fucking mental exhaustion is rough. 
I just need to breathe for a little while...enjoy your time with your wife bro


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I hope I'm able to sleep. Been one of those days, up down and all around. Fell asleep twice on my brother's sofa today, fucking mental exhaustion is rough.
> I just need to breathe for a little while...enjoy your time with your wife bro


Best of luck getting sleep, I understand that. Have a great night!!!


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

BTW did you hear from Dank yet? Hope he is good!!
I havn't heard from Stew in a bit either is he OK? Do you know? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> BTW did you hear from Dank yet? Hope he is good!!
> I havn't heard from Stew in a bit either is he OK? Do you know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I've not heard anything from Dank at all since 2:30 today. I'm worried honestly. He wasn't doing well at all. I'm hoping he is resting. He was having a bad time with it, hopefully it just wore him out and he's asleep. Let them antibiotics do their thing and hopefully he will be feeling better tomorrow.

As far as Stew goes, he is okay, just going through some tough days right now. I'm praying they both get the answers to their prayers soon!!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I've not heard anything from Dank at all since 2:30 today. I'm worried honestly. He wasn't doing well at all. I'm hoping he is resting. He was having a bad time with it, hopefully it just wore him out and he's asleep. Let them antibiotics do their thing and hopefully he will be feeling better tomorrow.
> 
> As far as Stew goes, he is okay, just going through some tough days right now. I'm praying they both get the answers to their prayers soon!!


Maybe I'll call or text D tomorrow if I don't hear back from him first
I understand the tough days. I hope the best for him also. They got allot going on and didn't need anymore but things will get easier (hopefully soon) but i know it takes time.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Maybe I'll call or text D tomorrow if I don't hear back from him first
> I understand the tough days. I hope the best for him also. They got allot going on and didn't need anymore but things will get easier (hopefully soon) but i know it takes time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Sounds good bro  thanks for being such a good friend.  Faith and prayers are the best things anyone can do for them, they could sure use it


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sounds good bro  thanks for being such a good friend.  Faith and prayers are the best things anyone can do for them, they could sure use it


For sure 
I always wish the best for them and our "crew" here. I hate seeing any of us struggling.
Have a great night and talk at ya tomorrow sometime. 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 11, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> For sure
> I always wish the best for them and our "crew" here. I hate seeing any of us struggling.
> Have a great night and talk at ya tomorrow sometime.
> 
> ...


 You too, sleep well


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i've done tons of grafting, though pot seems to be a waste of time; i did have four strains grafted to one root stock (which was really cool) but straight run always performed better.
> 
> cacti, however, are SUPER fun! i keep pereskiopsis spathulata to use for grafting cacti seedlings. what would take ten years on natural roots takes three months! and to my knowledge, pereskiopsis is the only cactus in the world that grows leaves
> 
> when doing big cactus, you can use larger and sturdier grafting stock for a base. one cool trick is to make your graft stock small and short, so after the graft takes, you can fill your pot the rest of the way with gravel, and it looks like the scion is on it's own roots. grafting is a great way to see flowers after only a year as opposed to waiting 10-15 years if grown naturally


Yeah totally I have done the same to alot of my cacti, I have a huge cacti garden as I am a landscaper/horticulturalist by trade I will take some pictures tomorrow when its light and post them here for ya, can't beat cacti flowers most people don't like them because they have never seen them flower


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Joe Buddens said:


> * I love growing everything. I start all my flowers from seed. I should just open up a nursery.*


Beautiful flowers you have there!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Yeah totally I have done the same to alot of my cacti, I have a huge cacti garden as I am a landscaper/horticulturalist by trade I will take some pictures tomorrow when its light and post them here for ya, can't beat cacti flowers most people don't like them because they have never seen them flower


i love the trichocereus varieties, and not just the entheogenic types. beautiful white flowers bigger in diameter than dinner plates! optuntias are pretty too, i especially love o. brazilensis (brazilian prickly pear), but it doesn't fruit like the larger variety... i love the fruit, but don't much care for the pads. i know several people who cook the pads with eggs, but i just can't get into it...

lophophora williamsii makes the best fruit! like a liquid/syrupy cotton-candy treat! the fowers are gorgeous too, i've had ones that flower pristine white and all shades from white to pastel pink. i also love getting those moonflowers on sale at the end of summer (lowe's, walmart) with the hylocereus undatus stocks...dragon fruit is amazing!

i'm going to have to start a collection again; i left or gave away all of my cacti when i moved a few years back, and only have a common opuntia now. it fruits well, and abundantly, but it's everywhere here, and rather boring...


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i love the trichocereus varieties, and not just the entheogenic types. beautiful white flowers bigger in diameter than dinner plates! optuntias are pretty too, i especially love o. brazilensis (brazilian prickly pear), but it doesn't fruit like the larger variety... i love the fruit, but don't much care for the pads. i know several people who cook the pads with eggs, but i just can't get into it...
> 
> lophophora williamsii makes the best fruit! like a liquid/syrupy cotton-candy treat! the fowers are gorgeous too, i've had ones that flower pristine white and all shades from white to pastel pink. i also love getting those moonflowers on sale at the end of summer (lowe's, walmart) with the hylocereus undatus stocks...dragon fruit is amazing!
> 
> i'm going to have to start a collection again; i left or gave away all of my cacti when i moved a few years back, and only have a common opuntia now. it fruits well, and abundantly, but it's everywhere here, and rather boring...


Yeah iv got some 10 year old ones huge white and pink flowers they are amazing just don't last long, ill defiantly take some pictures for you 2moro  and yeah I love prickly pear they grow wild around here where is live so I have just grown a few from cuttings best thing about them is they require basically no water once established and naturally deter most pests


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Yeah iv got some 10 year old ones huge white and pink flowers they are amazing just don't last long, ill defiantly take some pictures for you 2moro  and yeah I love prickly pear they grow wild around here where is live so I have just grown a few from cuttings best thing about them is they require basically no water once established and naturally deter most pests


yep yep, prickly pear takes off like a rocket here. it can withstand deep freezes and flooding, pretty much impossible to kill 
i had some amazing mammalarias that would throw dozens to hundreds of flower each, all at a time! gorgeous, and wonderful for bringing bees to the garden!

please pick me a few fruits and dry them for me! i'd love to start some lw seeds . do you graft to pereskiopsis? if you haven't, i highly recommend it! pere. spathulata is the fastest growing cactus in the world, and will push scions to baseball/softball sizes in a single year! down side is that the scions grow so fast that they pup like crazy, and if you're growing for alks, you'd have to de-graft and root the scion, then grow on own roots for a year to develop alkaloids. it's great for seedlings and slow growing species though, a trich seedling can be two feet tall after a single year! and pere. sp. loves water, and can even be grown hydroponically... amazing plant!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

graft lophophora williamsii to a san pedro 
stick it in a box and send it my way


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

So its funn i get to a buddys house last night to his 2k grow 18 god berry this run.. I walk in they are completely turning yellow and well dying off.. first thing i said was mag def man get your self a bit of cal/max bone meal hell anything your girls are deprived.. so he tells me ahhh they always do this shit their fine. but this is the worst he says... Why is it so hard for STUBBORN men to actually take advice.. even if i have only had 6mos experience compared to his 20 of growing.. just because you grow for 20 years means you know everything i said.. I told him simply man I'm your friend i know you hav e your method but all I'm telling you is THE GIRLS NEED MAG. lol finally after 3 hours he states yeah maybe ill grab some.. second if I'm not mistaken and research is correct. If you get this and their only clones no bud sites yet.. Take off the HPS and run the MH for a couple weeks... Its my understanding that the blues in the MH promote healthy vegetations and good growth.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 12, 2014)

very nice 


Joe Buddens said:


> * I love growing everything. I start all my flowers from seed. I should just open up a nursery.*
> 
> View attachment 3177504 View attachment 3177505 View attachment 3177507


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

i run HPS the whole way so i have stretch to work with when i lst 
but even with 6 months of experience 
just from actually using this site and reading and learning 
your absorbing more then 20 years of knowledge in that 6 months


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 12, 2014)

Im here.. shew boy the past few hours have been crazy!! to say the least.


SlimTim said:


> BTW did you hear from Dank yet? Hope he is good!!
> I havn't heard from Stew in a bit either is he OK? Do you know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 12, 2014)

Finely got some help yesterday.  not in anymore pain. Got some strong antibiotics, & they ended up giving me IV morphine at the 2nd hospital. So yeah, lol.. I would've got on & said hello but I couldn't hold my head up.. lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

running my old lady to work ill be back then ill be gone again


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Finely got some help yesterday.  not in anymore pain. Got some strong antibiotics, & they ended up giving me IV morphine at the 2nd hospital. So yeah, lol.. I would've got on & said hello but I couldn't hold my head up.. lol


Glad you're back and kickin' had the whole team worried. 

Well this is about the only time of day I can get a decent buzz off schwag, the wake n bake.

Let's start tokin.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 12, 2014)

thanks bro..  yeah I am still groggy, and I think I am going to go back & lay down. Thanks guys, I will jump back on this eve. Hope to see everyone then  Have a GREAT day guys..


AllDayToker said:


> Glad you're back and kickin' had the whole team worried.
> 
> Well this is about the only time of day I can get a decent buzz off schwag, the wake n bake.
> 
> Let's start tokin.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm


~Dankster~420 said:


> very nice


thinking same. Maybe we have a network. Coop. OMG this dr who commander guy on here. Wow. Can't people actually READ before telling u ur out of line. Find a simply funny that people who discourage other members not to grow a certain way simply because they can't do it it blows my mind I will fucking try anything skews my language I have done 12 or 13 or 15 I don't even know different Hydrocet of some the last three months just to experiment and try I probably a better lighting technology and the most people out there just to experiment and try but I tell you when someone tries to tell me that it can't be done just because they can't do it and then tell me model wine because I'm trying to encourage people to grow certain ways just irks me. Leslie at 7:30 in the morning with my coffee is an immediate well not all that yet


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

Dang Siri


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

A


tekdc911 said:


> i run HPS the whole way so i have stretch to work with when i lst
> but even with 6 months of experience
> just from actually using this site and reading and learning
> your absorbing more then 20 years of knowledge in that 6 months


amen


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm outta control


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

My hobbies. And the bike frame built and designed by me every single piece of tubing spec on there is all me I do research on every hobby I ever get into usually a years worth of research before I even start and I simply hate when members on here tell me I'm an idiot because they can't grow something


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

FUCKIN LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

lol its the " tiller gang " >.<


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> lol its the " tiller gang " >.<


Tiller gang!! That shit is funny.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

Lemon haze mmm ahhhh whew such beautiful potent gift


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

Hahaha. Oh I bet the country boys in my farmer state are lovin' this lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

Smokin thy almighty schwag! 

Mornings are the only good part of my days. lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

hmmm...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> hmmm...


Dedication! Imagine the look of that thing in 30 years haha.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

take me on your buggy >.<


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Dedication! Imagine the look of that thing in 30 years haha.


im sure it will have some amber trichs by then


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Glad you're back and kickin' had the whole team worried.
> 
> Well this is about the only time of day I can get a decent buzz off schwag, the wake n bake.
> 
> Let's start tokin.


Sigh of relief!  are we buzzing yet?? I'm cleaning my screen then its on! 


~Dankster~420 said:


> Finely got some help yesterday.  not in anymore pain. Got some strong antibiotics, & they ended up giving me IV morphine at the 2nd hospital. So yeah, lol.. I would've got on & said hello but I couldn't hold my head up.. lol


I know I was worried sick..I'm so GLAD you are doing better! I knew something was up when you didn't answer my text.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> thanks bro..  yeah I am still groggy, and I think I am going to go back & lay down. Thanks guys, I will jump back on this eve. Hope to see everyone then  Have a GREAT day guys..


I'm glad as hell you are ok. That stuff is no joke, I'm relieved the second hospital took you seriously and helped you!! you get some rest ok? holler at me later


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sigh of relief!  are we buzzing yet?? I'm cleaning my screen then its on!
> 
> I know I was worried sick..I'm so GLAD you are doing better! I knew something was up when you didn't answer my text.



Right! 

I'm starting to catch a buzz, finished a half a bowl of the schwag I had before bed, taking first couple hits off the bong bowl I just loaded. I feel it comin on


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

Takin' schwiggiddy snappers out one of my Genie bongs. Inline to 8-arm tree percs, about 12in tall. Bangin' piece. Little thing is smooth as fk.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Right!
> 
> I'm starting to catch a buzz, finished a half a bowl of the schwag I had before bed, taking first couple hits off the bong bowl I just loaded. I feel it comin on


Me too  this bbk is so awesome..wish I had a room full of them  


AllDayToker said:


> Takin' schwiggiddy snappers out one of my Genie bongs. Inline to 8-arm tree percs, about 12in tall. Bangin' piece. Little thing is smooth as fk.


tagged for video sig


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

wassup Tekki? gosh today I feel so much better. Yesterday stank compared to now


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

had to join the tiller gang for a sec 
father inlaw needed to borrow it and i still had the carb tore apart cleaning it so had to stick it back together


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> had to join the tiller gang for a sec
> father inlaw needed to borrow it and i still had the carb tore apart cleaning it so had to stick it back together


caught ya with your pants down did he? lol don't ya hate when that happens??


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

heres a lil peak of ME. i don't wanna blow this up with 30 photos. so if your interested 
http://rollitup.org/t/just-a-thread-positive-people-wanted.833013/page-2#post-10597737


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

AHHH


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> caught ya with your pants down did he? lol don't ya hate when that happens??


thats the way it happens usually


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

bout that time of year


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> heres a lil peak of ME. i don't wanna blow this up with 30 photos. so if your interested
> http://rollitup.org/t/just-a-thread-positive-people-wanted.833013/page-2#post-10597737


Looking at them now 


Hey Dank what do you think of doing a table like this http://rollitup.org/attachments/img_3881-jpg.3177723/ its Deusracing's pic, I love this kind of setup! nod to you Deuces


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> thats the way it happens usually


I know what you mean! I can sit here three days in a row with zilch going on, then bam! everything at once


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Looking at them now
> 
> 
> Hey Dank what do you think of doing a table like this http://rollitup.org/attachments/img_3881-jpg.3177723/ its Deusracing's pic, I love this kind of setup! nod to you Deuces


Within that table i threw a variety of over 50 seeds of all herbs spices flowers you name it.. Just an experiment.. Onions been in there since day one. its 65 degrees in room I love my basement. LOL no need for ac in here


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Within that table i threw a variety of over 50 seeds of all herbs spices flowers you name it.. Just an experiment.. Onions been in there since day one. its 65 degrees in room I love my basement. LOL no need for ac in here


Yep, being underground helps a lot, wish I had one  much more private than my shed not 20 feet from my back door.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

Diggin' this chick in the "rain."


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

Well Guess off to gardening. TTY later fellas. hope you guys enjoyed the photos today and the lil summary of the person i am
http://rollitup.org/t/just-a-thread-positive-people-wanted.833013/page-2#post-10597737


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Diggin' this chick in the "rain."


I bet you are


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

*Hey everyone some help would be much appriciated seem to get more help here then anywhere else on this site plus I trust all of your knowledge a lot more*
Ok so firstly I don't know how to turn this underline shit off so apologies in advance

So all my plants have either pre flowered before flowering or have shown there sex now going into flowering, expect 1 I keep thinking its a male because it is showing what looks like male flowers but then they keep going on and turn into the start of leaves, what's goin on?? I'm confused as to what it is and don't want to jeopardise my ladies, if it was a male how long does it take before the flowers form, open and pollinate??

Thanks all!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> *Hey everyone some help would be much appriciated seem to get more help here then anywhere else on this site plus I trust all of your knowledge a lot more*
> Ok so firstly I don't know how to turn this underline shit off so apologies in advance
> 
> So all my plants have either pre flowered before flowering or have shown there sex now going into flowering, expect 1 I keep thinking its a male because it is showing what looks like male flowers but then they keep going on and turn into the start of leaves, what's goin on?? I'm confused as to what it is and don't want to jeopardise my ladies, if it was a male how long does it take before the flowers form, open and pollinate??
> ...


male flowers are sacks clusters of them


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> male flowers are sacks clusters of them


Yeah they look like that put the next day or 2 they have turned into leaf growth...its really strange I'm worried there could be flowers hiding in there n the leaves are just growing around them? I dunno why its still vegging in flowering room tho


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> *Hey everyone some help would be much appriciated seem to get more help here then anywhere else on this site plus I trust all of your knowledge a lot more*
> Ok so firstly I don't know how to turn this underline shit off so apologies in advance
> 
> So all my plants have either pre flowered before flowering or have shown there sex now going into flowering, expect 1 I keep thinking its a male because it is showing what looks like male flowers but then they keep going on and turn into the start of leaves, what's goin on?? I'm confused as to what it is and don't want to jeopardise my ladies, if it was a male how long does it take before the flowers form, open and pollinate??
> ...


Yup a male will look like a bunch of clustered up little banana looking things.

A female will have calyxes and have little white hairs coming out.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Yeah they look like that put the next day or 2 they have turned into leaf growth...its really strange I'm worried there could be flowers hiding in there n the leaves are just growing around them? I dunno why its still vegging in flowering room tho


A picture would also help.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Yeah they look like that put the next day or 2 they have turned into leaf growth...its really strange I'm worried there could be flowers hiding in there n the leaves are just growing around them? I dunno why its still vegging in flowering room tho


Also it's know for plants to show their sex in veg around 4-6 weeks in, without introducing a different light schedule.


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Yup a male will look like a bunch of clustered up little banana looking things.
> 
> A female will have calaxAys and have little white hairs coming out.


Yeah iv seperated all my known males and kept my ladies but this one is weird its looking like typical male flowers but they keep growing into leaves so I dunno what's going on, ill try get some pics but its like a before and after thing ill have to take a few over the next few days because it looks like male flowers then bam they are leaves


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

might be a hermi


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Also it's know for plants to show their sex in veg around 4-6 weeks in, without introducing a different light schedule.


Yeah I did a potting mix grow so it took a little longer most showed signs by week 8 expect for the boys but since flowering all have shown me what they are expect this one plant and im worried to toss it just incase but I am also worried to keep it, do you think if I took it out for a few days of darkness it will show its sex that way? Or would it just be harming it


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> might be a hermi


!! Well that's what I'm.kind of thinking and hoping coz I really want some seeds from this strain


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

ok guys and gals im out for a few gotta mow :/ 
well brush hog same diff


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> !! Well that's what I'm.kind of thinking and hoping coz I really want some seeds from this strain


dont use a hermi 
use one of the males a short one with close nodes and trich's is the way i pick em


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

if they are from seed dont use a hermi if they are all from the same mother then go for it 
but im assuming because you said you separated the males that they are from seed


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Well Guess off to gardening. TTY later fellas. hope you guys enjoyed the photos today and the lil summary of the person i am
> http://rollitup.org/t/just-a-thread-positive-people-wanted.833013/page-2#post-10597737



bro


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> if they are from seed dont use a hermi if they are all from the same mother then go for it
> but im assuming because you said you separated the males that they are from seed


All from seed Yeh, but I don't wana sacrifice a female already lost 2 due to being boys :-\ herms no good for seeds?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

no your breeding a hermi trait back into one that apparently already has it 

a " forced hermi " is good for seeds but not one thats hermi from the go 
if you have a male use it 
if you have more then one male then pollinate your best plant in sections so you have different batches to choose from after harvest


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Dank should be on in a little while, make sure to ask again though  he's a little groggy from the morphine they gave him last night.



cann.i.bliss said:


> *Hey everyone some help would be much appriciated seem to get more help here then anywhere else on this site plus I trust all of your knowledge a lot more*
> Ok so firstly I don't know how to turn this underline shit off so apologies in advance
> 
> So all my plants have either pre flowered before flowering or have shown there sex now going into flowering, expect 1 I keep thinking its a male because it is showing what looks like male flowers but then they keep going on and turn into the start of leaves, what's goin on?? I'm confused as to what it is and don't want to jeopardise my ladies, if it was a male how long does it take before the flowers form, open and pollinate??
> ...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

ok im out later peeps


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> no your breeding a hermi trait back into one that apparently already has it
> 
> a " forced hermi " is good for seeds but not one thats hermi from the go
> if you have a male use it
> if you have more then one male then pollinate your best plant in sections so you have different batches to choose from after harvest


Aw ok I see, cheers bro! Well I'm going back to hydro grow after this soil grow coz its just to freaking slow and got some new seeds to start from so I guess ill just order some more seeds of this strain, get some Feminized ones this time  cheers for the input dude!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ok im out later peeps


later bro


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Dank should be on in a little while, make sure to ask again though  he's a little groggy from the morphine they gave him last night.


Haha oh god what did you do to him!? Sounds like things got a bit rough  haha


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ok im out later peeps


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Haha oh god what did you do to him!? Sounds like things got a bit rough  haha


OMG... 
BWAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

gosh dammit I'm high as fuck, stop fucking with me!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

you would LOL if you heard the music I'm listening to..well if you saw the video anyways 


DANK watch this, its the one I asked if you saw yet...


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> you would LOL if you heard the music I'm listening to..well if you saw the video anyways
> 
> 
> DANK watch this, its the one I asked if you saw yet...


Is that turn down for what? Video won't open


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Is that turn down for what? Video won't open


Yep  it won't?

what about now?


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Yep  it won't?
> 
> what about now?


I'm on my phone n its a piece of poop drives me nuts  I like that song tho!! Milky chance has an awesome song out atm Stolen dance, pretty laid back chilled out song I love it


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> I'm on my phone n its a piece of poop drives me nuts  I like that song tho!! Milky chance has an awesome song out atm Stolen dance, pretty laid back chilled out song I love it


Good song bro  love the sax


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Good song bro  love the sax


Sax as in saxophone?? We might be on the wrong wave length don't think there's any sax in this songs lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Sax as in saxophone?? We might be on the wrong wave length don't think there's any sax in this songs lol


yeah there was!!  well in this one...I didn't want to open the link in the window so I went to youtube and searched it  this is the one I listened to...oops


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

It is true the way to anything is through its food.. Just look at my beautiful Clone.. OH is she treating me nice so far. Maybe its the company she keeps. She gets a shot of TRUE BLOOMS once a week and it shows...


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> yeah there was!!  well in this one...I didn't want to open the link in the window so I went to youtube and searched it  this is the one I listened to...oops


Aww I see some kind of re mixed version, you gotta listen to the original version gets better everytime u hear it, I love there tunes they r so kicked back and groovey got a CD player set up with my timer for my plants haha keep em grooving


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Aw ok I see, cheers bro! Well I'm going back to hydro grow after this soil grow coz its just to freaking slow and got some new seeds to start from so I guess ill just order some more seeds of this strain, get some Feminized ones this time  cheers for the input dude!!


Yeah i prefer the hydro method as well.. Easier to come back from problems and just a bit faster


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> It is true the way to anything is through its food.. Just look at my beautiful Clone.. OH is she treating me nice so far. Maybe its the company she keeps. She gets a shot of TRUE BLOOMS once a week and it shows...


She sure does look happy


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Aww I see some kind of re mixed version, you gotta listen to the original version gets better everytime u hear it, I love there tunes they r so kicked back and groovey got a CD player set up with my timer for my plants haha keep em grooving


They do seem to love music!! and for you to talk to them  my dog Marley enjoyed being in the grow room. He'd lay down between me and the tent and pass the fuck out LOL


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Yeah i prefer the hydro method as well.. Easier to come back from problems and just a bit faster


Yeah me too just less dicking around with potting mix when it comes to ph testing and ppm etc also need to get some new hydro nutes, recommended anyway? Veg and flower 2 parters


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Aww I see some kind of re mixed version, you gotta listen to the original version gets better everytime u hear it, I love there tunes they r so kicked back and groovey got a CD player set up with my timer for my plants haha keep em grooving


yeah youtube..lol I wanna do hydro something awful.


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> They do seem to love music!! and for you to talk to them  my dog Marley enjoyed being in the grow room. He'd lay down between me and the tent and pass the fuck out LOL


Haha that's when you know your plants are potent  yeah they have actually done research on playing music to plants to improve growth have had some pretty incredible/unbelievable results they still have no scientific explanation for it other then the vibrations stimulate the stem causeing it to vibrate slightly making it grow stronger like a plant in a windy area


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Haha that's when you know your plants are potent  yeah they have actually done research on playing music to plants to improve growth have had some pretty incredible/unbelievable results they still have no scientific explanation for it other then the vibrations stimulate the stem causeing it to vibrate slightly making it grow stronger like a plant in a windy area


In that case I need to get some real speakers  haha


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

U


roseypeach said:


> yeah youtube..lol I wanna do hydro something awful.


Do an ebb n flow setup they are easy as it comes just gotta keep on top of your ph and ppm, and don't cheap out on the medium I use cottastones they cost me $90 for a 30kg bag but they are awesome


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> In that case I need to get some real speakers  haha


Yeah well that's what there explanation is "vibrations" I reckon they just like the groovey tunes like all of us potheads


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Yeah well that's what there explanation is "vibrations" I reckon they just like the groovey tunes like all of us potheads


Haha  I like that  it makes perfect sense to me!!


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Haha  I like that  it makes perfect sense to me!!


Haha, if those scientists researching it had of kicked backed with a juicey spliff they would of understood it too!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> U
> 
> Do an ebb n flow setup they are easy as it comes just gotta keep on top of your ph and ppm, and don't cheap out on the medium I use cottastones they cost me $90 for a 30kg bag but they are awesome


I wondered about those..its surreal how that whole system works. No soil


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Haha, if those scientists researching it had of kicked backed with a juicey spliff they would of understood it too!!


LMAO  for sure!


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I wondered about those..its surreal how that whole system works. No soil


Yeah its a lot faster the plant gets what it wants when it needs it rather then relying on microorganisms in the soil to break down the fertilizer into a form they can absorb only downside I guess is it is pretty chemically grown if you are using all your normal nutrients think some organic nutrients are on the market but tend to be uber expensive, but yeah ebb and flow is a great set up once you work out all the kinks I have almost up to twice the rate of growth then potting mix, just got a bit lazy this time tho and ran out of nutes


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> Yeah its a lot faster the plant gets what it wants when it needs it rather then relying on microorganisms in the soil to break down the fertilizer into a form they can absorb only downside I guess is it is pretty chemically grown if you are using all your normal nutrients think some organic nutrients are on the market but tend to be uber expensive, but yeah ebb and flow is a great set up once you work out all the kinks I have almost up to twice the rate of growth then potting mix, just got a bit lazy this time tho and ran out of nutes


I knew this..but as a stoner, I forgot  I really do want a setup like that, turn that shit out fast! need it for the biz..


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I knew this..but as a stoner, I forgot  I really do want a setup like that, turn that shit out fast! need it for the biz..


Aww true true  well I got no bizz going on but love the looks on my mate's faces once they ripp back a new strain iv been growing  best part about it i reckon


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

LOVE MY SPEAKERS LOL


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I knew this..but as a stoner, I forgot  I really do want a setup like that, turn that shit out fast! need it for the biz..


Are you growing from seed on up... and what strains are you wanting in hydro.. along with how many girls


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> LOVE MY SPEAKERS LOL


Haha bet your plants do too  heh


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

I highly highly recommend Silver haze and Light of jah


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 12, 2014)

_I'm out all  peace homies _


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> _I'm out all  peace homies _


Later man can't wait to see some photos


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

Well time to smoke another bowl of schwag. Tying down the three PMs I have today, start getting some of them side branches up more.

I plan on leaving the AKs alone, no training. I want to pick out a good pheno I want I'll be keeping and growing for a few grows probably.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Are you growing from seed on up... and what strains are you wanting in hydro.. along with how many girls


we are doing 12, 6 each. That's what's allowed  well not sure on the strains yet. We have many to choose from. What do you think for honeycomb??:


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> _I'm out all  peace homies _


later bro


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well time to smoke another bowl of schwag. Tying down the three PMs I have today, start getting some of them side branches up more.
> 
> I plan on leaving the AKs alone, no training. I want to pick out a good pheno I want I'll be keeping and growing for a few grows probably.


Lets do it  I'm cleaning today, need to get higher than cooter brown, fuckin headache setting in. Don't know why...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Lets do it  I'm cleaning today, need to get higher than cooter brown, fuckin headache setting in. Don't know why...


Smoke smoke smoke em up!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


>


bad ass song!!! Love the vinyl


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> bad ass song!!! Love the vinyl


another good one!!








AllDayToker said:


> Smoke smoke smoke em up!


Get er done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> another good one!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah love that tune.. Use to use that amongst others to get ready or audio competitions. all others used bass tracks. NO ME I'm a bit more brilliant why i can rock a 40w system at 128.8db CLEAN RAW POWER BABY


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

Time for the growers vinyl thread.. SHOW OFF YOUR COLLECTION..


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

Next time ill play the whole song.. LOL


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

My computers tube amp. Damn I'm outta control


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Time for the growers vinyl thread.. SHOW OFF YOUR COLLECTION..


That's a GREAT IDEA!!! I have a bunch of old vinyl, some I inherited from my brother  I'm getting the Uhaul Sunday so I will definitely be getting them!! remind me next week and I'll post em up


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Next time ill play the whole song.. LOL


That would be nice  haha Miles Davis..good stuff


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Hell yeah love that tune.. Use to use that amongst others to get ready or audio competitions. all others used bass tracks. NO ME I'm a bit more brilliant why i can rock a 40w system at 128.8db CLEAN RAW POWER BABY


I wish I had a good sound system. All I have is my desktop accessory computer speakers and a subwoofer set for a laptop/desktop. I would love to have some real bass for a change


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

NEED MORE MUSIC!!! lmfao!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

On the way to the gym. Be back shortly!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 12, 2014)

Here ya go


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

so how is everyone today.. Just got done doing some electric in a salon.. boy those place stink.. My threads a lil slow today.. So whats up on here this afternoon....

Anyone here use Electronic vaporizers Nicotine ones not cannibas? we will get to the volcano kind ain a bit


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

I just have the weed vapes.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I just have the weed vapes.


So i gotta ask what is the most reliable one out there I don't care if i have to use a balloon just one i don't have to fiddle with.. I know volcano is there any of same quality half the price?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> So i gotta ask what is the most reliable one out there I don't care if i have to use a balloon just one i don't have to fiddle with.. I know volcano is there any of same quality half the price?


Well I have had my Arizer Extreme Q for 4 or 5 years. It has a balloon and a whip option. A remote and a screen. Its really cool. Probably half or a third of the price.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I have had my Arizer Extreme Q for 4 or 5 years. It has a balloon and a whip option. A remote and a screen. Its really cool. Probably half or a third of the price.


Thanks i will have to go look that one up..


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Thanks i will have to go look that one up..


It's an awesome piece of equipment with a dozen more options then the volcano for a fraction of the price, and works just as well, just takes longer to heat up and fill up a bag. And special mouth piece on the bag, but that's pretty much it.

Plus you can hook it up to your bongs, which I do occasionally.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 3178097
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


What if I wanna grow both?  Haha the green kind of weed


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

So this dude just followed me on IG. I think I am going to block him. LOL!!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> What if I wanna grow both?  Haha the green kind of weed


we can grow flowers and weeds and flowering weeds. Lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> It's an awesome piece of equipment with a dozen more options then the volcano for a fraction of the price, and works just as well, just takes longer to heat up and fill up a bag. And special mouth piece on the bag, but that's pretty much it.
> 
> Plus you can hook it up to your bongs, which I do occasionally.


Where's your avatar bro? been gone a couple days now...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> So this dude just followed me on IG. I think I am going to block him. LOL!!


well thank god!!!  

what a loser..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> we can grow flowers and weeds and flowering weeds. Lol


well hell yeah!  about to pack a bullet..who wants to join me?


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> well hell yeah!  about to pack a bullet..who wants to join me?


I only wish I could right now. 
Take a extra toke for me


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Where's your avatar bro? been gone a couple days now...


Was feeling blah about myself, didn't feel like anything. Hate this shit.

Anyways just made something new.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> well thank god!!!
> 
> what a loser..


Right? I haven't been on IG for a long time and some random guy like that follows me? Hell no.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Was feeling blah about myself, didn't feel like anything. Hate this shit.
> 
> Anyways just made something new.


I like it I like it


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 12, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I like it I like it


Thanks, took me about two minutes with the help of Google and a random site.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I only wish I could right now.
> Take a extra toke for me


will do 


AllDayToker said:


> Was feeling blah about myself, didn't feel like anything. Hate this shit.
> 
> Anyways just made something new.


I like it!! very cool 


SlimTim said:


> I like it I like it


I like it, I love it, I want some more of it...WEED


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 12, 2014)

Dear Kitten...lmfao
its a commercial but its two minutes of hilariousness..haha


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> U
> 
> Do an ebb n flow setup they are easy as it comes just gotta keep on top of your ph and ppm, and don't cheap out on the medium I use cottastones they cost me $90 for a 30kg bag but they are awesome


PH PPM why didn't you tell me i had to watch that. LOL Now i gotta start over


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 12, 2014)

i officially have one jdp breaking dirt
please be a male ..... please be a male .......
ill settle for a female if i haave too


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 12, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i officially have one jdp breaking dirt
> please be a male ..... please be a male .......
> ill settle for a female if i haave too


You're the only one hoping for a male.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Dear Kitten...lmfao
> its a commercial but its two minutes of hilariousness..haha


VAKOOOM!~ 

Use thou curtains of invisibility.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 12, 2014)

Guess what?
I'm out of weed. 

Was trying to get some more and my friend said he should hear something soon, but that was like 3 hours ago. 

I'm gonna kick him in the shin the next time I see him.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 12, 2014)

Got bored again ugh see what happens before lights out


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> VAKOOOM!~
> 
> Use thou curtains of invisibility.


I knew you'd like that!!  sorry I missed you!! was on the phone 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Guess what?
> I'm out of weed.
> 
> Was trying to get some more and my friend said he should hear something soon, but that was like 3 hours ago.
> ...


Need some help?  I hate when that shit happens. Those days will be far behind me before long, I shall not miss them!!  

How are you doing bro?? hardly catch you lately. Wah!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Got bored again ugh see what happens before lights out


So are your lights out?  mine will be soon...getting sleepy...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I knew you'd like that!!  sorry I missed you!! was on the phone
> 
> Need some help?  I hate when that shit happens. Those days will be far behind me before long, I shall not miss them!!
> 
> How are you doing bro?? hardly catch you lately. Wah!!


Yea, I seen it the other day.  Still funny though. 

I don't really need help, but considered it. 

Things been hectic lately. Stuff should calm down a bit and I obviously ain't sleeping anymore. LoL


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I seen it the other day.  Still funny though.
> 
> I don't really need help, but considered it.
> 
> Things been hectic lately. Stuff should calm down a bit and I obviously ain't sleeping anymore. LoL


Oooooh shit!!! THREE insomniacs!!   Dank would have been here but he was otherwise occupied with business and personal things. Hell who knows he could stick his head in here before the night is over!  

I'll totally help if you want. Been doing lots of reps on the total gym  even surprised my trainer today by adding 15 reps to one he thought was going to challenge me  I'm totally in it to win it


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

well goodnight everybody, morning will be here soon. Oh wait. It already is!!  



PEACE.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

WHATS UP GUYS!!?? haha... Im back, & feeling really good considering all that has went on in the past few days. I just wanted to take time to thank each & everyone of you for all your thoughts, & or prayers. Someones prayers got answered, and I know this because Im in NO more pain, & I am getting into a dentist asap with NO 1 year wait period  YAY!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Glad 2 be back brother.  OH! Guess what?! I have a surprise 4 you bro. haha...


AllDayToker said:


> Glad you're back and kickin' had the whole team worried.
> 
> Well this is about the only time of day I can get a decent buzz off schwag, the wake n bake.
> 
> Let's start tokin.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello. I hear that & agree 100%. Its all good though bro. Im over all that & they should be 2  Live & let live is my everyday goal. The way I see it is if someone wants to grow a certain way, its their shit.Their time, etc. It never hurts to have fun & experiment. Hell I wouldn't have never got my feet wet years ago (so to speak) if I listened to everyone & my (Father's) exact teachings.! lol Talking about someone when it came to growing that followed his instructors exact teachings.. I like to play around & have fun with my ladies. That's what its all about. Try different mediums, lighting, etc. 


Deusracing said:


> I'm
> 
> thinking same. Maybe we have a network. Coop. OMG this dr who commander guy on here. Wow. Can't people actually READ before telling u ur out of line. Find a simply funny that people who discourage other members not to grow a certain way simply because they can't do it it blows my mind I will fucking try anything skews my language I have done 12 or 13 or 15 I don't even know different Hydrocet of some the last three months just to experiment and try I probably a better lighting technology and the most people out there just to experiment and try but I tell you when someone tries to tell me that it can't be done just because they can't do it and then tell me model wine because I'm trying to encourage people to grow certain ways just irks me. Leslie at 7:30 in the morning with my coffee is an immediate well not all that yet


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

OH WOW bro.. Is this your new tat?! haha


tekdc911 said:


> hmmm...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Im glad to be back with all you guys... I missed the heck out of you, but as you know I needed my rest so I could recoup.  feeling MUCH better now, I HATE the taste of these antibiotics though.. lol


roseypeach said:


> I'm glad as hell you are ok. That stuff is no joke, I'm relieved the second hospital took you seriously and helped you!! you get some rest ok? holler at me later


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello. Im sorry your having a few issues with your grow. If you still havent found some help, just shoot me a pm & I will see if I can help you out 


cann.i.bliss said:


> *Hey everyone some help would be much appriciated seem to get more help here then anywhere else on this site plus I trust all of your knowledge a lot more*
> Ok so firstly I don't know how to turn this underline shit off so apologies in advance
> 
> So all my plants have either pre flowered before flowering or have shown there sex now going into flowering, expect 1 I keep thinking its a male because it is showing what looks like male flowers but then they keep going on and turn into the start of leaves, what's goin on?? I'm confused as to what it is and don't want to jeopardise my ladies, if it was a male how long does it take before the flowers form, open and pollinate??
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Or maybe it could be trying to rte veg.. IDK all the details yet though 


tekdc911 said:


> might be a hermi


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

I decided to just rest up & make up today  How are you doing this morning?! 


roseypeach said:


> Dank should be on in a little while, make sure to ask again though  he's a little groggy from the morphine they gave him last night.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

To "everyone"


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

NICE glass bro.. I ended breaking my bowl Ive had now for almost 3 years "my red & blue" one..  1 of my old friends from school was toking up with me last week & it popped in his hand! Oh well, haha talking about some resin.  Ive scraped close to 15 g out of it & there's still allot more.. lol All the past strains over the past 3 years up in it, yumm.. haha all that black tar goodness is awaiting me.. haha


AllDayToker said:


> Takin' schwiggiddy snappers out one of my Genie bongs. Inline to 8-arm tree percs, about 12in tall. Bangin' piece. Little thing is smooth as fk.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

HAHA!!  GREAT movie..  






tekdc911 said:


> bout that time of year


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

I see some NFTG in the bg..  that's some GOOD stuff. haha I sent in a request for a sample of theirs & I still cant believe they sent me their entire lineup & paid for s&h, not small bottles either. lol Im talking about big ol bottles (don't know exact measurements without looking) lol.. But yeah, good stuff. 


Deusracing said:


> View attachment 3177763 View attachment 3177764 AHHH


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

YUP! I can already see that BHO.. haha.. Your going to have to pm me with your directions on how to make that shit bro..  I was able to finely try some around a week ago, & all I have to say is OMG! I got the munchies again, haha..  really needed it where Ive lost allot of weight because of my crones disease.


Deusracing said:


> View attachment 3177763 View attachment 3177764 AHHH


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Speaking of tiller. lol I need to locate me one so I can get my garden going.. haha 


tekdc911 said:


> lol its the " tiller gang " >.<


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Shew.. Beats this resin. lol Its all good bro,  shoot me a pm & I will fill you in on that surprise I mentioned.. haha


AllDayToker said:


> Smokin thy almighty schwag!
> 
> Mornings are the only good part of my days. lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

IDK if I have showed you guys my art, go easy on me, haha & let me know your thoughts if you dont mind.. Thanks     did these a few years ago


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks bro.. You know, I have to say I tried a tea bag & that seemed to be the only thing to help b4 I ended up having to go to the er. That & clove.. Hell with the clove though I was to busy thinking about the "burn" then the pain. I ended up after hospital visit passing out in the dang shower! All I remember is breaking out in a cold sweet, then waking up in the shower floor. SO glad to be able to say I am in NO more pain. That morphine knocked it right out. Ended up having an abscess. I have NEVER had that much pain in my entire life. I wouldn't wish that on NO one. It was awful bro.


hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey bro,
> Here's an old remedy that will kick that tooths ass, cause they won't pull til infection is gone. Pomeggranate Black TEa, just take a bag, dampen and place on tooth like gauze. After about an hr you will have to change cause it will taste nasty as hell from the stuff it draws out of ur gums. I've used it once on an abcess, and a cpl of my friends have also tried it. Within 24 hrs infection gone and the pain relief only takes a cpl minutes.to work.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

thanks 4 thinking of me bro. It truly means allot to me. So, how are you doing buddy? Hows those ladies coming along.?


SlimTim said:


> Maybe I'll call or text D tomorrow if I don't hear back from him first
> I understand the tough days. I hope the best for him also. They got allot going on and didn't need anymore but things will get easier (hopefully soon) but i know it takes time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh yeah.. I LOVE me some Lemon Haze.. I have some Lemon balm going & it reminds me of the LH.  that is a good herb to make some tea out of. Great 4 cooking also. 


Deusracing said:


> Lemon haze mmm ahhhh whew such beautiful potent gift


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> YUP! I can already see that BHO.. haha.. Your going to have to pm me with your directions on how to make that shit bro..  I was able to finely try some around a week ago, & all I have to say is OMG! I got the munchies again, haha..  really needed it where Ive lost allot of weight because of my crones disease.


The funny thinkg is this weed nowadays doesn't seem as potent and 25 years ago... The high i get from this wax is like that of super good ol shit we used to call CREEPER but i guess my body was new to it..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=a+rose+that+says+thank+you&safe=active&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ueqaU4TYOIaeyASsxYHYDg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=955#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=H1Z3sL6pwTkWdM%3A;psuMaaQ_MNi_RM;http%3A%2F%2Fi228.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee132%2FWizgus%2FThankYouRose.gif;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sodahead.com%2Funited-states%2Fdo-you-agree-with-urban-dictionaries-view-of-the-sodahead-site-wwwurbandictionarycom%2Fquestion-1616753%2F;590;306


roseypeach said:


> I've not heard anything from Dank at all since 2:30 today. I'm worried honestly. He wasn't doing well at all. I'm hoping he is resting. He was having a bad time with it, hopefully it just wore him out and he's asleep. Let them antibiotics do their thing and hopefully he will be feeling better tomorrow.
> 
> As far as Stew goes, he is okay, just going through some tough days right now. I'm praying they both get the answers to their prayers soon!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Your 100% right. It certainly isn't. That's my main goal in working with all my purple strains. Potency  I am thinking of incorporating this Shoreline into the mix of a few, such as the K.A.S.I. or Marie's Sapphire. Dont get me wrong, both are great. i just would like to tweak them both strains just a tad. 


Deusracing said:


> The funny thinkg is this weed nowadays doesn't seem as potent and 25 years ago... The high i get from this wax is like that of super good ol shit we used to call CREEPER but i guess my body was new to it..


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Dear Kitten...lmfao
> its a commercial but its two minutes of hilariousness..haha


Greatest video to start the day.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Glad 2 be back brother.  OH! Guess what?! I have a surprise 4 you bro. haha...


Oh boy I love surprises.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Love Machine -->  2nd gen Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) trich shot -->  Marie's Sapphire (F1) --> already took.  F1 Brush Hog b4 heavy LST -->  K.A.S.I. --->  Purple Voodoo 9th generation -->  F2 - Purple Monkey (male) -->  K.A.S.I. -->  8th generation Purple Voodoo trich shot -->


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

MEOW  haha whats up bro? How are you doing buddy? Yeah, I got you a little TY surprise. haha I will shoot you a pm & fill you in on the details if that's cool.


AllDayToker said:


> Greatest video to start the day.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> MEOW  haha whats up bro? How are you doing buddy? Yeah, I got you a little TY surprise. haha I will shoot you a pm & fill you in on the details if that's cool.


Oh just about to smoke some morning schwag for the wake n bake, lol. Doing alright. Glad you're all good now. I think the worse pain in my life was getting my wisdom teeth removed, well it was mostly getting dry socket in 3 out of the 4 Oh many!! Second was not being able to keep down pain killers. I can drink a 1.75l and not throw up, but will can hella sick from like 10mg of oxy.

I just sent you a pm already.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Love Machine --> View attachment 3178593 2nd gen Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) trich shot --> View attachment 3178595 Marie's Sapphire (F1) --> already took. View attachment 3178596 F1 Brush Hog b4 heavy LST --> View attachment 3178597 K.A.S.I. ---> View attachment 3178598 Purple Voodoo 9th generation --> View attachment 3178599 F2 - Purple Monkey (male) --> View attachment 3178602 K.A.S.I. --> View attachment 3178604 8th generation Purple Voodoo trich shot --> View attachment 3178607


Damn look at that 8th gen PV. That might be the lights fooling me but it looks like those trichs are fking orange lol.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Your 100% right. It certainly isn't. That's my main goal in working with all my purple strains. Potency  I am thinking of incorporating this Shoreline into the mix of a few, such as the K.A.S.I. or Marie's Sapphire. Dont get me wrong, both are great. i just would like to tweak them both strains just a tad.


This mystery strain i grew. HOLY moly.. my girls been toking for almost 30 years and she stated thats the best stuff I've had.. Yeah she's my girl she's supposed to say that. LOL i dunno what i grew but as i inhaled each hit.. it was ON it was like a Before One HIT WONDER lol i thinking norther lights but I DUNNO


~Dankster~420 said:


> Your 100% right. It certainly isn't. That's my main goal in working with all my purple strains. Potency  I am thinking of incorporating this Shoreline into the mix of a few, such as the K.A.S.I. or Marie's Sapphire. Dont get me wrong, both are great. i just would like to tweak them both strains just a tad.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

F1 Brush Hog (now) -->   F1 Bubble Widow -->  Apple Tree & Peach Tree cuts, flowers & compost bin -->  Boiling of the humus -->  Art of composting -->  added garlic to ward of those pests -->  a super good tonic for those caterpillars for outdoor gardening -->


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> This mystery strain i grew. HOLY moly.. my girls been toking for almost 30 years and she stated thats the best stuff I've had.. Yeah she's my girl she's supposed to say that. LOL i dunno what i grew but as i inhaled each hit.. it was ON it was like a Before One HIT WONDER lol i thinking norther lights but I DUNNO


I would hope you cloned this strain, for your benefit with her, and for the ones looking for a one hitter quiter.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

I hear that..  Glad 2 hear your doing ok. Thanks.  yeah they was saying mine abscessed & I ended up getting the dry socket. I must have bit down in my sleep breaking the tooth off even with my gum. I wasn't in any pain the previous night, so that had to be what had happened. TG I got to my regular Dr yesterday & she referred me to a dentist (most around here have a 1 yr waiting period)! So that was good news to my ears, & tooth. lol So now I have to go and have it cut out, & I plan on just going ahead & getting the rest pulled so I wont have any other issues in the future  I sure know the morphine knocked my ass 4 a loop. lol They sent me home with dang Tramadol which is ok but doesn't cut the pain all the way. I think the antibiotics are working now cause Im not hurting like I was.. 


AllDayToker said:


> Oh just about to smoke some morning schwag for the wake n bake, lol. Doing alright. Glad you're all good now. I think the worse pain in my life was getting my wisdom teeth removed, well it was mostly getting dry socket in 3 out of the 4 Oh many!! Second was not being able to keep down pain killers. I can drink a 1.75l and not throw up, but will can hella sick from like 10mg of oxy.
> 
> I just sent you a pm already.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

TY. Yeah I believe you've watched that one from day 1.  on the old thread. The 1st gen was OK. But boy o boy this 8th & 9th is insane bro. She is 1 hell of a trich producer I tell ya that.  I will have to take a few pics with the lights off. 


AllDayToker said:


> Damn look at that 8th gen PV. That might be the lights fooling me but it looks like those trichs are fking orange lol.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

I hear that. haha yeah the NL is some damn good toke. Ive worked with that strain a time or two in the past. I had a NL that was an (auto) taht turned out really good a few years back that blew my hair back..  I am really enjoying this BBK.   


Deusracing said:


> This mystery strain i grew. HOLY moly.. my girls been toking for almost 30 years and she stated thats the best stuff I've had.. Yeah she's my girl she's supposed to say that. LOL i dunno what i grew but as i inhaled each hit.. it was ON it was like a Before One HIT WONDER lol i thinking norther lights but I DUNNO


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

Well time to wake n bake. 

CALLING THY ALMIGHTY SCHWAGITH THE BRICKISON!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

I 2nd that..  haha


AllDayToker said:


> I would hope you cloned this strain, for your benefit with her, and for the ones looking for a one hitter quiter.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that. haha yeah the NL is some damn good toke. Ive worked with that strain a time or two in the past. I had a NL that was an (auto) taht turned out really good a few years back that blew my hair
> back..  I am really enjoying this BBK.  View attachment 3178642 View attachment 3178643


Well I hear you guys talking about that BBK all the time, making me all jealous haha.

I've had NL a view times, don't know if it was the real deal ever but it was good smoke.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

FIRE in the hole..  






AllDayToker said:


> Well time to wake n bake.
> 
> CALLING THY ALMIGHTY SCHWAGITH THE BRICKISON!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

I love me some NL bro. But hell yeah, Im telling ya though. that damn BBK taint NO joke haha  I still have a few beaners left. & a few cuts left. I was thinking about either working the BBK or the Bubba Kush into my new creation which is a WW x Blue Widow x either a BBK or Bubba  that should be super interesting to play with.


AllDayToker said:


> Well I hear you guys talking about that BBK all the time, making me all jealous haha.
> 
> I've had NL a view times, don't know if it was the real deal ever but it was good smoke.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Toking with a buddy. I believe all the heating up & cooling down got to it over a 3 yr period.  oh well jack pot!! haha


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Toking with a buddy. I believe all the heating up & cooling down got to it over a 3 yr period.  oh well jack pot!! haha View attachment 3178648


Probably the worst sound in the world to me, glass breaking. Yeah it was defiantly due if you had it for that long. I have a bowl bong my buddy got me in Cali about 5 years back, it's current held together by all of the resin because it's defiantly broke somewhere lol


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I would hope you cloned this strain, for your benefit with her, and for the ones looking for a one hitter quiter.


Actually i did not.. i tried and well some things happened growing and relationship wise.. but i have a lil one of her growing again.. She has same growth pattern same size leaves same smell but not 100% sure its all good though.. i will clone everything i get now and keep as moms till I'm ready..


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I love me some NL bro. But hell yeah, Im telling ya though. that damn BBK taint NO joke haha  I still have a few beaners left. & a few cuts left. I was thinking about either working the BBK or the Bubba Kush into my new creation which is a WW x Blue Widow x either a BBK or Bubba  that should be super interesting to play with.


Yeah right since white widow is the Fluffiest shit I've seen.. mine were that big but solid as a rock.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

YUP! lol either that or a damn chalk board being scratched by someone has to be the most awfullest sound, well besides dumb & dumber old movie when dude made the most annoying sound.. lol those 3.. yeah.. lol 



 or when Freddy scrapes his nails on that chalk board. lol 






AllDayToker said:


> Probably the worst sound in the world to me, glass breaking. Yeah it was defiantly due if you had it for that long. I have a bowl bong my buddy got me in Cali about 5 years back, it's current held together by all of the resin because it's defiantly broke somewhere lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh trust me bro, this WW is far from being fluffy haha  Im really liking the Blue Widow also. The Bubba Kush is going to be the kicker. haha


Deusracing said:


> Yeah right since white widow is the Fluffiest shit I've seen.. mine were that big but solid as a rock.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> YUP! lol either that or a damn chalk board being scratched by someone has to be the most awfullest sound, well besides dumb & dumber old movie when dude made the most annoying sound.. lol those 3.. yeah.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> or when Freddy scrapes his nails on that chalk board. lol


Oh god nooooooo lol.

Turning tunes on now haha.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

I dint realize today is FRIDAY the 13th.. lol I was wondering why that came on last night. lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Now this is more like it haha


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

Thats funny my buddy grows it but he uses 3.5gal technaflora for nutes small roots using that .. skinny stalks. LOTS of bud but real fluffy till it drys it was just a strange looking flower to me although i have not seen many strains


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks like I'm doing the same fking thing I did yesterday, pop some kpins and drink all day.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

Peace out guys. I'm sure Ill be on later when I'm drunk out of my mind. Fk life.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I decided to just rest up & make up today  How are you doing this morning?!


I'm good, aggravated as hell, but good!!  damn cable modem was down when I got up. Had to call the company and they told me how to reset it (you have to take this giant battery out of it) now its up and running. That and as soon as I woke up, I got a call to babysit Skylar. I told her I had a conference call this morning so she brought him here. I don't mind helping out, he's my lil man... who is now removing my books from the bookcase...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=a rose that says thank you&safe=active&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ueqaU4TYOIaeyASsxYHYDg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=955#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=H1Z3sL6pwTkWdM%3A;psuMaaQ_MNi_RM;http%3A%2F%2Fi228.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fee132%2FWizgus%2FThankYouRose.gif;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sodahead.com%2Funited-states%2Fdo-you-agree-with-urban-dictionaries-view-of-the-sodahead-site-wwwurbandictionarycom%2Fquestion-1616753%2F;590;306


awww  you're welcome...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Love Machine --> View attachment 3178593 2nd gen Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) trich shot --> View attachment 3178595 Marie's Sapphire (F1) --> already took. View attachment 3178596 F1 Brush Hog b4 heavy LST --> View attachment 3178597 K.A.S.I. ---> View attachment 3178598 Purple Voodoo 9th generation --> View attachment 3178599 F2 - Purple Monkey (male) --> View attachment 3178602 K.A.S.I. --> View attachment 3178604 8th generation Purple Voodoo trich shot --> View attachment 3178607


Omgosh they are amazing!! absolutely beautiful..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Now this is more like it haha


One thing is for sure. Your mom did good  

oh no...I smell diaper change..ewwwww


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Peace out guys. I'm sure Ill be on later when I'm drunk out of my mind. Fk life.


I don't really know you but keep your head up man.. I too have that attitude considering the 4 years of fucking i got from ex. not to mention jail you fucking name it I had clean record for 40 years and this woman decides to well you get the pic it resulted in me losing everything even my home she galavanted around in new home new car and i was living in my fucking van and was kept from my babies. This was just shortly after my heart attack So brothA i hear ya.. But still keep that head up don't let shit get to you YOU OWN YOU no one else.. peace


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

All I know is I just got done adding 2 capfuls each of my 4 part Nectar, Topped off the water OMG its at 70.3 degrees standing temp.. with airstone and recirculating pump. Im so blessed my tap water runs at 55.3 degrees outta of the tap. Yes i have a 2k R/O kinetico system. but i never saw the need to wait hours to fill up my res. LOL i have to be the most retarded grower with no ledger or schedule. LOL For every 5-10 gallons that get used up i add my capfuls. LOL and top res off.. I only change res 2x per grow. start and flower. Then i simply run tap for last week. then cut and add nutrients back to water. and start over.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


>


I love that fuckin song!!! 


I wish I could fly way up in the sky...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep looks like just me...lol

PARTY TIME!!! an old eighties hit...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

HA HA HA HA HAA


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Peace out guys. I'm sure Ill be on later when I'm drunk out of my mind. Fk life.


I love you bro..hang in there


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

well later fellas out to the hydro store see what else someone is trying to sell... Love my discounted roots organic stuff.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

See ya bro, have fun..

Hey Dank, is this the video you told me about a while back? I think it was you...crazy shit! lol
Youtube was promoting it to me this morning for Friday the 13th


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> FIRE in the hole..


HOLY SHIT!! you gotta watch this!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Toking with a buddy. I believe all the heating up & cooling down got to it over a 3 yr period.  oh well jack pot!! haha View attachment 3178648


You weren't kidding were you?  wow... 

I'm gonna stop posting now  lunchtime for Skylar and me...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I love that fuckin song!!!
> 
> 
> I wish I could fly way up in the sky...lol



It fits well for me...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 13, 2014)

Time for shots, fuck mixing drinks.

Be back later, maybe, idk.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> It fits well for me...


I'm sorry  I sure hope your day gets better bro...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 13, 2014)

i have 22 seedlings up and accounted for 

#PatienceIsAvirtue


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i have 22 seedlings up and accounted for
> 
> #PatienceIsAvirtue


MJ?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

I just took some tincture and hit some Blackberry K and I'm feeling a high coming on that is soooooo strange.....


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> HOLY SHIT!! you gotta watch this!


Thats funny as shit


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Thats funny as shit


man I feel weird...I took some tincture and even put a tiny bit in my ecig mixed well. It smokes great..plus I just hit the vaporizer not long ago with some Blackberry K. I know I'm stoned. But its like, a different kind, a funkier one  wild....


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

I feel like this dude looks...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> MJ?


veg room is about to be full


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> veg room is about to be full


Sweeeeet


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> man I feel weird...I took some tincture and even put a tiny bit in my ecig mixed well. It smokes great..plus I just hit the vaporizer not long ago with some Blackberry K. I know I'm stoned. But its like, a different kind, a funkier one  wild....


its more like a high you got back 20 years ago i bet.. when you took that hit of that creeper and said this aint shit. and 10 min later your STUCK COMOTOSED LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> its more like a high you got back 20 years ago i bet.. when you took that hit of that creeper and said this aint shit. and 10 min later your STUCK COMOTOSED LOL


Uh...yeah. That is EXACTLY what happened! but it seems to be wearing off now. Just told my daughter I'm moving out of state and she flipped out a little bit. She's so scared I'm going to get out there and not be able to be here for her. I would DIE before I let that happen!! I told her no matter what, if she needed me, I would be here! kinda killed my stone...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

Check out this JDP. Not sure what is going on with it.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Check out this JDP. Not sure what is going on with it.
> View attachment 3179028


http://www.growery.org/2991/Diagnosis
check it out...possible pH issue?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> http://www.growery.org/2991/Diagnosis
> check it out...possible pH issue?


It germinated like that. Not sure why, prob just a mutant.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

Press play on the song and watch gif.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It germinated like that. Not sure why, prob just a mutant.


How you doing this evening?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> How you doing this evening?


Good. just made a funny gif of one of my cats.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Press play on the song and watch gif.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO 

I'm trippin right now and this is awesome!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I'm trippin right now and this is awesome!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Good. just made a funny gif of one of my cats.


that is so crazy, I was just watching a GIMP tutorial


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


>


I put some tincture in my ecig...can you say happy? lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I put some tincture in my ecig...can you say happy? lol


Wish I had some. Still dealing with my friend that is bullshitten.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

I read you got some creeper. 
That is how that anesthesia I had was like. Smoke a bowl, not very high, wait 15 min and you officially go stupid.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Wish I had some. Still dealing with my friend that is bullshitten.


that fucker... to him not you 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I read you got some creeper.
> That is how that anesthesia I had was like. Smoke a bowl, not very high, wait 15 min and you officially go stupid.


Earlier I drank some, then I shot some in my ecig and blended it real well and let it sit a few minutes the I started hitting that, plus had hit the BBK in my vaporizer..I was like well? then a little while later the head change hit. I was like oh fuck...   It totally fucked me up. 

Now I'm hitting just the ecig and it is very nice...this stuff is going to do great for my anxiety attacks!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

Finally got that ebay crap listed.. now a whole house of goodies to part with...


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I read you got some creeper.
> That is how that anesthesia I had was like. Smoke a bowl, not very high, wait 15 min and you officially go stupid.


OH my I did its all gone.. I do have pkripper though


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

W


roseypeach said:


> Uh...yeah. That is EXACTLY what happened! but it seems to be wearing off now. Just told my daughter I'm moving out of state and she flipped out a little bit. She's so scared I'm going to get out there and not be able to be here for her. I would DIE before I let that happen!! I told her no matter what, if she needed me, I would be here! kinda killed my stone...


Wow how old is your daughter. my mom finally flew the coup too sold 40yr old childhood home left went to florida....


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

Dinner


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> W
> 
> Wow how old is your daughter. my mom finally flew the coup too sold 40yr old childhood home left went to florida....


She'll be 28 in August. She's got a lot on her and an abusive asshole living with her. I hate leaving her which is why I said I'd move heaven and earth for her. I've already told him straight to his face if I ever see or hear of another injury to my daughter, he will be meeting my 38 special up close and personal and I would straight up hunt him down.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Dinner


Looks good.
I'll be making these skewers soon along with the spring rolls.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> She'll be 28 in August. She's got a lot on her and an abusive asshole living with her. I hate leaving her which is why I said I'd move heaven and earth for her. I've already told him straight to his face if I ever see or hear of another injury to my daughter, he will be meeting my 38 special up close and personal and I would straight up hunt him down.


What day in August? My fiancee turns 28 the same month.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Dinner


Is that just peppers and mushrooms or do I detect another ingredient? that's my kind of salad, more cucumbers and tomatoes and less lettuce 

Now that steak is just ...damn. I picked up some rib eyes the other day! I'm gonna have a steak tomorrow.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> What day in August? My fiancee turns 28 the same month.


the 8th


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> the 8th


My fiancees is on the 28th. LoL

That is pretty cool.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I put some tincture in my ecig...can you say happy? lol


Which e-cig did you buy?
I've been wanting to try this.I make iso hash all the time I could make some tincture with ....or oil?How do you get it in the cartridge......I'll be back on later,gotta cook dinner......fried tilapia and taters.peace


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Which e-cig did you buy?
> I've been wanting to try this.I make iso hash all the time I could make some tincture with ....or oil?How do you get it in the cartridge......I'll be back on later,gotta cook dinner......fried tilapia and taters.peace


I have a aerotank from kanger. Not sure if she got that one or not, but it should work the same way. We use the type that takes e liquid.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My fiancees is on the 28th. LoL
> 
> That is pretty cool.




Her and her two daughters are in August. Crazy huh? Bella on the 13th and Emily on the 26th.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Which e-cig did you buy?
> I've been wanting to try this.I make iso hash all the time I could make some tincture with ....or oil?How do you get it in the cartridge......I'll be back on later,gotta cook dinner......fried tilapia and taters.peace


I bought the 510 eGO on ebay with the glass tank and wicks. The tincture absorbs into the wick so you get a hit with every puff


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I bought the 510 eGO on ebay with the glass tank and wicks. The tincture absorbs into the wick so you get a hit with every puff


I'm gonna have to make some and try it out. I'm curious about the high that comes with it like that. I'm sure there is hardly any smell either right?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm gonna have to make some and try it out. I'm curious about the high that comes with it like that. I'm sure there is hardly any smell either right?


No smell and the high is lighter but you can feel a definite head change. I'm looking into how to increase potency. One dude makes the tincture, adds oil to it, then cooks it in the oven then mixes it into the VG.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

sorry just had a bit of a mind fuck hit me...today has been a drag


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

My friend may be coming over to hang.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> My friend may be coming over to hang.


Well have some fun then bro  me? I'll just be sitting here, twiddling my thumbs and feeling sorry for myself. Damn mj. Is supposed to make me feel better not worse  onward!!! 

EDIT:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well have some fun then bro  me? I'll just be sitting here, twiddling my thumbs and feeling sorry for myself. Damn mj. Is supposed to make me feel better not worse  onward!!!
> 
> EDIT:


Haha. Getting bud and getting him to bring it to me. Were gonna kick it for a while later when he gets here with the weed. He has to come pick up the cash go back to the projects get my herb and come back. 

Sounds like you may be stir crazy. Get up and dance around or something. Make a catapult for the kittens. That should be fun. Lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

Let's play some tunes SGT!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Let's play some tunes SGT!


GET CRUNK!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Haha. Getting bud and getting him to bring it to me. Were gonna kick it for a while later when he gets here with the weed. He has to come pick up the cash go back to the projects get my herb and come back.
> 
> Sounds like you may be stir crazy. Get up and dance around or something. Make a catapult for the kittens. That should be fun. Lol


Hahaha you got that shit straight I see!!  well stick your head in time to time..you never know what'll happen around here! haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hahaha you got that shit straight I see!!  well stick your head in time to time..you never know what'll happen around here! haha


I probably will unless I get to fried. 
Either way, I'll be on after he bounces. Not sure when that is gonna be.

But yea, I got a 10 dollar discount as well.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have a aerotank from kanger. Not sure if she got that one or not, but it should work the same way. We use the type that takes e liquid.





roseypeach said:


> I bought the 510 eGO on ebay with the glass tank and wicks. The tincture absorbs into the wick so you get a hit with every puff


Thanks I basically wanted to know which ones y'all were using.Looked at the aero...checked out the eGo
I think something I could vape buds or hash,like beachsand or shatter...any suggestions on that?.....one more thing...Are the e-cigs at the corner stores,Wal-Mart,Walgreen,dollar general worth a shit?Am i gonna have to spend a couple hundred just to get my smoke on?...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I probably will unless I get to fried.
> Either way, I'll be on after he bounces. Not sure when that is gonna be.
> 
> But yea, I got a 10 dollar discount as well.


Always nice not to pay a carry fee  I'll be up late, you know me. I'm just not feeling so good. Damn stuff just ain't for me I don't think. I felt ok at first, then really way too mellow. Then my shit brain started turning gears and left me where I'm at. I don't need that stuff at all. 

I'll be around lurking and watching GOT here in a few...


B166ER420 said:


> Thanks I basically wanted to know which ones y'all were using.Looked at the aero...checked out the eGo
> I think something I could vape buds or hash,like beachsand or shatter...any suggestions on that?.....one more thing...Are the e-cigs at the corner stores,Wal-Mart,Walgreen,dollar general worth a shit?Am i gonna have to spend a couple hundred just to get my smoke on?...lol


Depends on the brand. Swisher makes some damn good ones.


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey, How is everyone tonight? Rosey you in here?


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 13, 2014)

Be back later....


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

DeeLady said:


> Hey, How is everyone tonight? Rosey you in here?


why didn't you call me? lol I'm here


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jun 13, 2014)

Been culling out the kc cross. That are not acting uniform to the rest. For the most part they are all accepting this half ass situation messed up soil and only a 600 set on 50% for 18/6
But some of them are just stretching like crazy have a fan blowing down on all of them they all move around. But some just have some crazy stretch and I don't like it not gaining mass like the others just stretch no leaf growth
AKR is starting to flower got its first feed today of bloom and went OCD with the LST


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 13, 2014)

Rosey you here?


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> why didn't you call me? lol I'm here


Just finished eating then got a shower. Talked to my boys for a minute.Did a little excerise. My body is sore as shit.


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 13, 2014)

Quiet in here tonight!! Where the hell is everyone???????????????????????


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 13, 2014)

sounded like half were drinking earlier and the other half was scoring a sack


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 13, 2014)

Well headed to lala land.. Got alot to do tomorrow, Gym in the morning, have a couple transplants to do on my house plants, Then off to work. TTYL!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 13, 2014)

im getting ready for bed gotta be up in 6 hrs


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> sounded like half were drinking earlier and the other half was scoring a sack


It seems like that...lol


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 13, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> im getting ready for bed gotta be up in 6 hrs


Night tekdc.. sweet dreams...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 13, 2014)

night


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 13, 2014)

DeeLady said:


> Night tekdc.. sweet dreams...


I'm here sis. And I'm sore today!! like, really sore stomach and arms.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm back bitches. I'm stoked to run some more Satori outdoor! And some .


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 13, 2014)

Just cut a few clones this evening.. Keeping the strain alive... Y EAH


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

Some decent mids. Half a joint = 2.5+hrs.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

Where the phuck is everyone?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Where the phuck is everyone?


I'm here..so tired but I don't want to sleep. Bet that makes no sense to you does it? lol


SirGreenThumb said:


> Some decent mids. Half a joint = 2.5+hrs.
> View attachment 3179392


Sweet nuggets  glad that worked out for you so well!!  

still here?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I'm back bitches. I'm stoked to run some more Satori outdoor! And some .


hell yeah bro! sounds good!! 



Deusracing said:


> Just cut a few clones this evening.. Keeping the strain alive... Y EAH


Cheers!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

Still here.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Still here.


me too. lol we keep missin each other lmao


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

Haha loved this movie...lol I fuckin love dancin  tryin to cheer up, please excuse me ya'll 

I know I know..cheesy right? lmfao!!!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?posts/10603140 

A few of the babies lol. 
Anyone up this morning? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

HERE


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

just got up chilling. checked all three gardens got a lil stress going on with big girl this morning. my lil plant just taking off slow but she reminds me of one of last plants very slow to veg.. my 4x4 table has so much going on in there.. oh lord.. Damn guess i gotta get the camera out.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> just got up chilling. checked all three gardens got a lil stress going on with big girl this morning. my lil plant just taking off slow but she reminds me of one of last plants very slow to veg.. my 4x4 table has so much going on in there.. oh lord.. Damn guess i gotta get the camera out.


Hook it up brotha.
How's about a Saturday morning wake n bake 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

I wish only have about 1/8 gram of wax left.. and still 8-10 weeks away from one harvest.. one at a time


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

i been baked for year straight i wake up and still functioning baked. LOL


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wat up, hope your day is starting out good.
I got the PM, GBP males in there makeshift tent, chopped the rest.. Didn't see any sense in using a 4x8 for 1 female so i transfered her over to a dwc and put in a closet, lol
Started some more beans and we'll see how round 2 goes, lol


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm twisting one now then off to get this damn hydro system switched around. 
I can hardly wait for something better to toke on. I'm on scraps but got a bit trimmed up in the rack yesterday


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Wat up, hope your day is starting out good.
> I got the PM, GBP males in there makeshift tent, chopped the rest.. Didn't see any sense in using a 4x8 for 1 female so i transfered her over to a dwc and put in a closet, lol
> Started some more beans and we'll see how round 2 goes, lol View attachment 3179486


My days are usually good as long as I wake up lmao and don't have to go to work. 
Get to get work done around here then gotta put brakes on the daughters car  oh well don't trust shops around here plus they rape us on prices. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Wat up, hope your day is starting out good.
> I got the PM, GBP males in there makeshift tent, chopped the rest.. Didn't see any sense in using a 4x8 for 1 female so i transfered her over to a dwc and put in a closet, lol
> Started some more beans and we'll see how round 2 goes, lol View attachment 3179486


Damn that tent twice the size of mine. I like your set up!!! best of luck on this run

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Slim, you could use something like this for a res. Really keeps the temps in check.
I was using it before as a res piped into a tent, just converted to a makeshift F&D.They're real easy to add tubing to, that's the fittings from the F&D I was using it for


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Damn that tent twice the size of mine. I like your set up!!! best of luck on this run
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


TY, it's a 4x8x7, now I just got to fill it up.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

My bad, I think it was Duesracing with the temp problems. Old age sucks, can't remember shit anymore.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey Slim, you could use something like this for a res. Really keeps the temps in check.View attachment 3179488
> I was using it before as a res piped into a tent, just converted to a makeshift F&D.View attachment 3179489They're real easy to add tubing to, that's the fittings from the F&D I was using it for


Ah yes. I like it. Today I'm gonna switch them to individual instead of hooked together because of the nute difference between the strains. I'll sees how this goes. Not gonna have a res for now. I guess it will just be aeroponics or however you spell it. Gonna get some 20 Oz bottles in the freezer this morning also

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> My bad, I think it was Duesracing with the temp problems. Old age sucks, can't remember shit anymore.


He might also but yeah my water to warm also. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Ah yes. I like it. Today I'm gonna switch them to individual instead of hooked together because of the nute difference between the strains. I'll sees how this goes. Not gonna have a res for now. I guess it will just be aeroponics or however you spell it. Gonna get some 20 Oz bottles in the freezer this morning also
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


They work great, I use the 20 oz in the dwc and 2ltr in the big res for tent. All i have to do is once a day switch out bottles and temps stay in the 50's. I have a huge coleman cooler I converted for the tent as I have 3 trays in it.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

I took these 2 out that didn't agree with the hydro and out in promix bx but I'm having a change of heart and might scrap them for a couple fresh beans. 
They started at same time as these but they really stressed out for whatever reason I screwed up. 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> They work great, I use the 20 oz in the dwc and 2ltr in the big res for tent. All i have to do is once a day switch out bottles and temps stay in the 50's. I have a huge coleman cooler I converted for the tent as I have 3 trays in it.


This gonna be a pain in the ass then for me trying to control nutes and temps damn I'm lost on what to do. Plus I gotta leave for s few days Monday. I might have to leave as is for now and just have my wife change the bottles cuz I won't be here to babysit. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks like they weren't getting any N... Another thing I found to help keep the water temps down in both the DWC and F&D is I ran all my airlines into a bucket with water and ice bottles before they go into buckets. I just coiled them inside. Those airpumps can gen a lot of warm air.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lowes and home depot has this stuff called reflectix. It's cheap and works great. You could wrap the outside of buckets with it to help keep the heat from lights raising temps of your buckets.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Rosey, how are you this am?


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/just-a-thread-positive-people-wanted.833013/page-4#post-10603864


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Looks like they weren't getting any N... Another thing I found to help keep the water temps down in both the DWC and F&D is I ran all my airlines into a bucket with water and ice bottles before they go into buckets. I just coiled them inside. Those airpumps can gen a lot of warm air.


Yup and that's why I wanted to make individual buckets cuz the others are loving the mix imo.
So my conclusion now is Im gonna leave the babies in there the way it is for now and drain the water all out and put in fresh. Replace a few air stones with the new ones. Clean the little air filters in the 3 pumps I'm running, get the bottles in the freezer to drop temps, and when I refill I should add water up closer to the net pots while keeping an eye on ph of water going in and I no longer need the sprayers cuz the roots are touching water. 
Haha say that all in one breath. Now let's see how long it takes be to do all that. Sounds easy written down anyway. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep, everything always looks easy on paper, lol


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll be back time to get busy hope yall enjoy your mornings. I gotta go get coffee to go with this buzz now

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

I flipping hate EX's that flipping UGH way to start a fucking morning.. keeping my kid away on fathers day she says court order says my 12 year old doesn't have to come.. well order says so hello Law enforcement this bitch is going to jail IM TIRED


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> This gonna be a pain in the ass then for me trying to control nutes and temps damn I'm lost on what to do. Plus I gotta leave for s few days Monday. I might have to leave as is for now and just have my wife change the bottles cuz I won't be here to babysit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I'm telling you use sea green and or rootamentary you not worry about ppm I know i haven't been growing as long as you guys buy i experiment and with those i can slam it and not worry


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Yup and that's why I wanted to make individual buckets cuz the others are loving the mix imo.
> So my conclusion now is Im gonna leave the babies in there the way it is for now and drain the water all out and put in fresh. Replace a few air stones with the new ones. Clean the little air filters in the 3 pumps I'm running, get the bottles in the freezer to drop temps, and when I refill I should add water up closer to the net pots while keeping an eye on ph of water going in and I no longer need the sprayers cuz the roots are touching water.
> Haha say that all in one breath. Now let's see how long it takes be to do all that. Sounds easy written down anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


HMMM i tell you what i did with my dWC LOL Nothing.. i slammed that tangerine haze in her single bucket filled it with nasty roots organics water was looking like mississippi river... added 2 cups of ice onto of hydroton and changed water once a week.. but heres the kicker i recycle the water and nuts and put back in jugs and cool.. you get about 10-15 gal worth of nute water your good.. i suppose depending how many in dwc. id modify it make it ebb/dwc just my 2 cents not that its worth much


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

ill try and take video of how mine works if any interested..


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> ill try and take video of how mine works if any interested..


Hell yeah, post away. Always looking to learn new ways and methods.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 14, 2014)

hang overs. sucks


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

And that my friends is a NO brainer way to go. I worry bout NOTHING. LOL i can slam the nutes i can give them just water.. this is a NO BRAINER method


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice, looks like you've got everything dialed in.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Nice, looks like you've got everything dialed in.


Always do Thats y i read up and did my research before i got my first beans.. LOL i see so many HELP HELP HELP i can't figure out why this miracle grow's not working with my 8wcfl thats all i SEE.. i wished the members that really wanna figure this out would simply take the GOOD advice lol


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep, I've seen people ask some crazy shit.I like the 1s that will try to start growing and they don't even know how to germ their friggin beans. lol


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Yep, I've seen people ask some crazy shit.I like the 1s that will try to start growing and they don't even know how to germ their friggin beans. lol


Everyday on here its like that.. GEEEZ the problem is they want us to show them hold their hands and they want to do nothing on their end as for research... then there back again.. LOL i bought over 250.00 worth of literature For all types of growing.. all methods


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Hey Rosey, how are you this am?


Im ok I guess just tryin to get by bro. Had a rough night last night and can't seem to shake this icky feeling I've been having. I drank some tincture yesterday and that shit hit me hard. I don't think I'll ever do it again, while it stoned the shit out of me it also fucked with my head. No more of that for me. Today is worse if thats even possible.. I need to cheer up!! what you doing today? I'm headed out the door shortly to spend the night with my sister in law, we are leaving to get the Uhaul tomorrow. TG that part of my life will be nearly officially over.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/first-grow-help.833493/#post-10604216
YA see


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Everyday on here its like that.. GEEEZ the problem is they want us to show them hold their hands and they want to do nothing on their end as for research... then there back again.. LOL i bought over 250.00 worth of literature For all types of growing.. all methods


I learned everything I know from this site. Not gonna spend money if _I do_nt have to. (well, extra than my internet connection.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Im ok I guess just tryin to get by bro. Had a rough night last night and can't seem to shake this icky feeling I've been having. I drank some tincture yesterday and that shit hit me hard. I don't think I'll ever do it again, while it stoned the shit out of me it also fucked with my head. No more of that for me. Today is worse if thats even possible.. I need to cheer up!! what you doing today? I'm headed out the door shortly to spend the night with my sister in law, we are leaving to get the Uhaul tomorrow. TG that part of my life will be nearly officially over.


simply go outside take deep breaths then return inside put on comfortably numb headphones on close eyes yo will wake rejuvenated i promise


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?posts/10603140
> 
> A few of the babies lol.
> Anyone up this morning?
> ...


I was up all night. About to head to bros house, will hop back on shortly. Sis goes to work at 2:30 it will be just me, everbody else is going out of town but my brother, and he'll be sleeping. LOL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Im ok I guess just tryin to get by bro. Had a rough night last night and can't seem to shake this icky feeling I've been having. I drank some tincture yesterday and that shit hit me hard. I don't think I'll ever do it again, while it stoned the shit out of me it also fucked with my head. No more of that for me. Today is worse if thats even possible.. I need to cheer up!! what you doing today? I'm headed out the door shortly to spend the night with my sister in law, we are leaving to get the Uhaul tomorrow. TG that part of my life will be nearly officially over.


Hope you get to feeling better rosey. Sorry we kept missing each other last night. I got fried and got interested in a movie LoL. 

So no more drinking that stuff if it makes you feel bad. Was is just paranoia or made you have rough thoughts?


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I learned everything I know from this site. Not gonna spend money if _I do_nt have to. (well, extra than my internet connection.


I wasn't implying that this isn't a good learning place or even that i wouldn't help But NEWBIES read a bit.. too many come in this not prepared.. if your plants are vegging for weeks you have that long to figure out what your next move is.. is all I'm saying.. not when its time and OH SHIT what do i do know . LOL


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh well off to do nothing Fathers day weekend and kids aren't here YEAH great MOM i say... Lord i hate CONTROLLING people and ones who think they are the victim all the time


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> I wasn't implying that this isn't a good learning place or even that i wouldn't help But NEWBIES read a bit.. too many come in this not prepared.. if your plants are vegging for weeks you have that long to figure out what your next move is.. is all I'm saying.. not when its time and OH SHIT what do i do know . LOL


Oh I know what you mean. Some questions shouldn't be asked cause they are very simple. I think my biggest issue on a questions asked is when they ask a question and the answer is literally two threads above the one they created.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

Alright, got my bong mostly clean and now I'm gonna smoke this bowl.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh I know what you mean. Some questions shouldn't be asked cause they are very simple. I think my biggest issue on a questions asked is when they ask a question and the answer is literally two threads above the one they created.


YES you hit the nail right on the head... Exactly.. They still can't take the time to READ NO PATIENCE.... no patience no advice... like saturday morning says THE MORE YOU KNOW "read a book" conjunction conjunction


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> I flipping hate EX's that flipping UGH way to start a fucking morning.. keeping my kid away on fathers day she says court order says my 12 year old doesn't have to come.. well order says so hello Law enforcement this bitch is going to jail IM TIRED


That is SO fucked up bro


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 14, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-a-thread-positive-people-wanted.833013/page-4#post-10604104


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> hang overs. sucks


So does liver fried bacon grease. Ugghhhh...yet ANOTHER thing I can't enjoy anymore in the food department. Shiznit.

Hair of the dog bro


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hope you get to feeling better rosey. Sorry we kept missing each other last night. I got fried and got interested in a movie LoL.
> 
> So no more drinking that stuff if it makes you feel bad. Was is just paranoia or made you have rough thoughts?


a little of both actually. And super flat, if that makes sense. You know me always happy and buzzy bee but it was like somebody came up and smacked me down hard. I felt that head change and it was over wit. I finally started feeling better after my shower this morning. Its easing off thank god, I wont' never drink that shit again!! not for this girl


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> simply go outside take deep breaths then return inside put on comfortably numb headphones on close eyes yo will wake rejuvenated i promise


lord if I had my headphones I would. I fuckin walked out and forgot them. Thats one I usually do listen to when I'm feeling like this.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I learned everything I know from this site. Not gonna spend money if _I do_nt have to. (well, extra than my internet connection.


ditto on that  and my mom has every gardening book you can imagine


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

─────▄▀▄─────▄▀▄
────▄█░░▀▀▀▀▀░░█▄
─▄▄─█░░░░░░░░░░░█─▄▄
█▄▄██░░▀░░┬░░▀░░██▄▄█
*......MEOW FROM DA KITTAH.......*


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> ─────▄▀▄─────▄▀▄
> ────▄█░░▀▀▀▀▀░░█▄
> ─▄▄─█░░░░░░░░░░░█─▄▄
> █▄▄██░░▀░░┬░░▀░░██▄▄█
> *......MEOW FROM DA KITTAH.......*


LMAO


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

transplanting today 
only could come up with 10 maybe 1/3 gal pots 
but its a start  didnt cost nothing 
a buddies mom said she had some more like em i could have 
just plan on vegging till root bound and picking out the most adaptable and marking them 
then force flower to sex so i can pick the clones to hold back


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> transplanting today
> only could come up with 10 maybe 1/3 gal pots
> but its a start  didnt cost nothing
> a buddies mom said she had some more like em i could have
> ...


Free is good. Sometimes you can get free ones at the local trash dump down here. They have a specific little area where folks put used pots. I got a bunch there before


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

trash dump ? we have them all over down here the end of dead end dirt roads >.< 
whats sad is trash pickup is free with payment of property tax


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> trash dump ? we have them all over down here the end of dead end dirt roads >.<
> whats sad is trash pickup is free with payment of property tax


hell they haven't picked up trash here the whole month I've been here. For the whole town!! they finally picked up yesterday thank god.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> transplanting today
> only could come up with 10 maybe 1/3 gal pots
> but its a start  didnt cost nothing
> a buddies mom said she had some more like em i could have
> ...


i would skip the sexing and sex them with the preflowers


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i would skip the sexing and sex them with the preflowers


im about to be running 24/0 for my auto's will they still show under that lighting 
the haze mother most of the seeds are from wouldnt show until after 16/8 or so


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

was just planning on flipping for a few weeks to get them to show then reveg


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2014)

i used to grow 24/7 for veg yea . they will show faster the less you top and you will see a little ball or a spade.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

i got ya . 
i had the purple haze #1 keeper for almost 7 months on 24/0 and it didnt preflower until the flip 
and took over 4 weeks to actually start flowering


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

but it packed a 3.5' x 4.5' box


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

i just lost the last clone i had of it so im trying to recover something from the 30+ beans i still had from it
and using it to make a auto with kc45
lol i dubbed it " .45 long colt haze "


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweet tea and joints. 
^ Sounds like a pretty nice song.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

Thinking about trimming some yellow leaves off my plant. 
This weed makes me want to do stuff.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 14, 2014)

About to go fishing.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> About to go fishing.


Good luck!...Hope you catch more than just a buzz..lol


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 14, 2014)

My two from this morning




2 UP!......lol


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 14, 2014)

Where the hell is everyone????


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 14, 2014)

Rosey, Where the hell you at????


----------



## DeeLady (Jun 14, 2014)

Well gonna go play some spades be back later stoners...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

DeeLady said:


> Rosey, Where the hell you at????


I'm here sis! haha was just taking care of something for the father's in my life. 

Hey pass that bag of Doritos!! ::


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> About to go fishing.


Sounds popular, that's where Dank was today 

Tomorrow is coming quick, I have to crash before too long. Getting started at 6 am...shew


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2014)

hey dankster!

sorry again for riling things up, you know me. 

as an act of contrition, i finally remembered to take some photos before the lights were on too bright.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> hey dankster!
> 
> sorry again for riling things up, you know me.
> 
> as an act of contrition, i finally remembered to take some photos before the lights were on too bright.


Oh my


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> hey dankster!
> 
> sorry again for riling things up, you know me.
> 
> as an act of contrition, i finally remembered to take some photos before the lights were on too bright.


looks like the real thing........ any help w md's flowers?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2014)

what's up with MD's flowers?


----------



## MD914 (Jun 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> what's up with MD's flowers?


Page 5...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Page 5...









the problm seems to be that it is not cannabis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2014)

nice house though. i'm kinda jelly.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> the problm seems to be that it is not cannabis.


Oh!  So that's what the problem is!!


----------



## MD914 (Jun 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> nice house though. i'm kinda jelly.


So am I


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

Got to get up at 6 am to get things rolling. See ya'll tomorrow evening,

Dank if you log on, remember whats up... I hope today is good for you!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

totally unrelated


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2014)

but seriously, if some nitrogen doesn't green that fucker up, a shot of liquid iron will.

careful with the liquid iron though. if you spill it on concrete, it will be permanently stained.

of course, that also comes in handy when drawing a gigantic penis on the sidewalk in front of the houses of neighbors you don't like.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

how many peni you have in front of your house buck ?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 14, 2014)

goodnight Tekki, see ya on the flip side...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> goodnight Tekki, see ya on the flip side...


nite rosey


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 14, 2014)

im about ready for bed myself 
was gonna text you back @ dank 
but got too far back in the woods and lost signal 
forgot what the hell i was gonna ask any way 

happy fathers day to all the daddy's out there


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy father's day to all the dad's here. I hope each and every one of you have a great day. I'm up before my little ones to get some work done lol. 
Peace and enjoy!! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 15, 2014)

Good morning Rosey if your here. Hope things are going good your way. Glad dank got to get some fishing in yesterday bet that was a bit relaxing. 
PM me later if you could please. 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

Well I think it's wake n bake time.


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I think it's wake n bake time.


I'll fire up now lol. Was gonna earlier but got side tracked lol. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

Here's a shot of the closest today. Ladies just starting to flower after about 3 weeks under 12/12 from seed. The three in the back right are Purple Monkeys, the other six are AKs


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 15, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/just-a-thread-positive-people-wanted.833013/page-5#post-10605417


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Good morning Rosey if your here. Hope things are going good your way. Glad dank got to get some fishing in yesterday bet that was a bit relaxing.
> PM me later if you could please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Afternoon Slim  didn't get the truck today, son messed up the reservations so we ended up having no truck until too late, so things had to be rearranged. It's all good though, I'm not going to let it ruin my day. Dank's gone fishing again today so he probably won't be on till much later  

Happy Father's day to all our RIU dads. Hope you have a  filled day!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I think it's wake n bake time.


If I were at home, it would be! can't bring shit in brother's car anymore. The prison he works at has started random employee vehicle searches so if the dogs even detected the stuff, he'd be done. Sucks but what can you do...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

Wake up, WAKE UP!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Wake up, WAKE UP!


,Just got my ass home!!  packing a bullet in 3,2,1,,,,now


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

Do I want MS or BBK? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Wake up, WAKE UP!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

How I feel today 

lmfao


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 15, 2014)

(•_•)
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 15, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> hey dankster!
> 
> sorry again for riling things up, you know me.
> 
> as an act of contrition, i finally remembered to take some photos before the lights were on too bright.


Where's the plants? All i see is buds. Lmao 
Friggin awesome!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey HG, what you up to today? enjoying your Father's day?


hydrogreen65 said:


> Where's the plants? All i see is buds. Lmao
> Friggin awesome!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> (•_•)
> ( •_•)>⌐■-■
> (⌐■_■)


Nice one...lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 15, 2014)

a little porn for your ear hole


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> a little porn for your ear hole


well hot damn! thanks Tekki


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> a little porn for your ear hole


No doubt, pulled that shit up on the TV, jammin!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> No doubt, pulled that shit up on the TV, jammin!


Great mix ain't it? I know I'm enjoying it


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Great mix ain't it? I know I'm enjoying it


Can't enjoy it unless it's CRANKED UP!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Can't enjoy it unless it's CRANKED UP!


Uh huh thats right...and my pissy laptop speakers do NOT do it justice!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

You'll never guess what I am drinking.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> You'll never guess what I am drinking.


water ?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> You'll never guess what I am drinking.


Dirty Martini???


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

Rosey wins.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Rosey wins.


woohoo!! 

guess what I'm drinkin? lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> woohoo!!
> 
> guess what I'm drinkin? lol


Um.... juice!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Um.... juice!


WHAT? c'mon man..wtf do I drink that say I got have it?? one more chance..
I'll even give you a hint...I'm a southern girl!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 15, 2014)

sweet tea AKA crack


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> WHAT? c'mon man..wtf do I drink that say I got have it?? one more chance..
> I'll even give you a hint...I'm a southern girl!!


Ice tea??? lmao.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Ice tea??? lmao.


there ya go!

YOU WIN!!!  LmAo


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> WHAT? c'mon man..wtf do I drink that say I got have it?? one more chance..
> I'll even give you a hint...I'm a southern girl!!


A real Southern girl would drink this!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> A real Southern girl would drink this!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180460


HELLO!! hell yeah!! 

I've had that before, damn good stuff!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> A real Southern girl would drink this!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180460


Oh god that Firefly shit is gross lol.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> HELLO!! hell yeah!!
> 
> I've had that before, damn good stuff!!



Yes it is!! I make some sweet tea and spike it with that.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Yes it is!! I make some sweet tea and spike it with that.


well hell yes! I'll have to do that when I'm able to drink again  gotta wait another 3 months...lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

Grsss gross grososs grroosss GROSS!

Get some scotch, be a real real southern girl.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Grsss gross grososs grroosss GROSS!
> 
> Get some scotch, be a real real southern girl.


I like some scotch once in a while 
just more of a sweet drink person I guess. I do however, want to try one of those dirty martinis. Did I ever get that recipe from you?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

Never mind, just found it


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> sweet tea AKA crack


ALL MINE!!  lmao


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I like some scotch once in a while
> just more of a sweet drink person I guess. I do however, want to try one of those dirty martinis. Did I ever get that recipe from you?


I love my dirty martinis. I use 2oz vodka, 1/2oz dry vermouth, 1/2-3/4oz olive juice, throw it all in a shaker full of ice. Shake the hell out of it to get it real cold, serve on a chilled martini glass and garnish with a couple olives.

Boom!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

I have many options if the sweet tea is not your thing!! LOL!!!!! I am not an alcoholic........  The last pic is 7 cases of some red and white sweet wine that is not for me....  I left the pics small to save space.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I have many options if the sweet tea is not your thing!! LOL!!!!! I am not an alcoholic........  The last pic is 7 cases of some red and white sweet wine that is not for me....  I left the pics small to save space.


You got a damn store in there! haha.

I would absolutely love that stash.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I love my dirty martinis. I use 2oz vodka, 1/2oz dry vermouth, 1/2-3/4oz olive juice, throw it all in a shaker full of ice. Shake the hell out of it to get it real cold, serve on a chilled martini glass and garnish with a couple olives.
> 
> Boom!


I have everything except the shaker full of ice part. Gonna edit it now  Thanks bro! 


ButchyBoy said:


> I have many options if the sweet tea is not your thing!! LOL!!!!! I am not an alcoholic........  The last pic is 7 cases of some red and white sweet wine that is not for me....  I left the pics small to save space.


Omg that Tennessee Honey is da bomb!!!  I can't imagine why you'd feel necessary to say that!   that's one well stocked bar you got there!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

And it was all free!!! LOL!!!!!


No but really, it was. Including the POS (point of sale) items.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I have everything except the shaker full of ice part. Gonna edit it now  Thanks bro!


Yeah you want that martini super cold!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> And it was all free!!! LOL!!!!!
> 
> 
> No but really, it was. Including the POS (point of sale) items.


How'd you manage that??


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah you want that martini super cold!


that's the only way I like most alcohol  thanks for elaborating, probably would suck warm huh? lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> And it was all free!!! LOL!!!!!
> 
> 
> No but really, it was. Including the POS (point of sale) items.


Well I'm going to give you my address; I expect a big box at my door full of booze.

lmao.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> that's the only way I like most alcohol  thanks for elaborating, probably would suck warm huh? lol


Haha. Well they just aren't as good, just like a beer. 

I like my whiskey and scotch room temp though.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well I'm going to give you my address; I expect a big box at my door full of booze.
> 
> lmao.


that's what I'M saying! lmao


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> How'd you manage that??


The wife works at a wine and spirits distributor. They love her!!!!! She brings home crap all of the time! There is a pile in the garage also... Who needs a freakin folding lawn chair that is 6 feet tall and fits 2 people???? Apparently we do!! LOL!!



AllDayToker said:


> Well I'm going to give you my address; I expect a big box at my door full of booze.
> 
> lmao.


The house next door sold so we welcomed the new people with two cases of assorted booze!!!  Turns out they are cool as hell...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Haha. Well they just aren't as good, just like a beer.
> 
> I like my whiskey and scotch room temp though.


Ewww warm beer is just gross as fuck 

If I drink whiskey, its in something else. Or I shoot it straight out of the freezer. Scotch doesn't really bother me warm but I do like a couple of cubes of ice in it, if its available.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> The wife works at a wine and spirits distributor. They love her!!!!! She brings home crap all of the time! There is a pile in the garage also... Who needs a freakin folding lawn chair that is 6 feet tall and fits 2 people???? Apparently we do!! LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> The house next door sold so we welcomed the new people with two cases of assorted booze!!!  Turns out they are cool as hell...


So you guys got the hook up!! I wanna be your neighbor!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Ewww warm beer is just gross as fuck
> 
> If I drink whiskey, its in something else. Or I shoot it straight out of the freezer. Scotch doesn't really bother me warm but I do like a couple of cubes of ice in it, if its available.


You sound like all of my friends haha. No one I know except one of my uncles drink scotch warm.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

I think I know where I am getting a side job to make new friends.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> So you guys got the hook up!! I wanna be your neighbor!



Yes you do!! Free booze and smoke for everyone!!! I just gave away 1 half lb yesterday because I gots me to manys jarz....... I gave one of my wifes coworkers 3.5 zips a month ago for some makeup since his ol' lady works at Sephora. 



Let's Partay!!!!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> You sound like all of my friends haha. No one I know except one of my uncles drink scotch warm.


  


AllDayToker said:


> I think I know where I am getting a side job to make new friends.


the suspense...lol


ButchyBoy said:


> Yes you do!! Free booze and smoke for everyone!!! I just gave away 1 half lb yesterday because I gots me to manys jarz....... I gave one of my wifes coworkers 3.5 zips a month ago for some makeup since his ol' lady works at Sephora.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Partay!!!!!!


are you in CO? I'm there!!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

well three hours later, my buzz is gone. Gotta fix that!!! 

THROW BACK!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah this schwag isnt great  At least i got booze.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> yeah this schwag isnt great  At least i got booze.


We're going to the gym tomorrow, I'll be sure and get that out to you


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> We're going to the gym tomorrow, I'll be sure and get that out to you


Should do me good for a day 

A lot better then brick!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Should do me good for a day
> 
> A lot better then brick!


Well cool bro..that's one better day for you's 
you know my # if you ever need to vent


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

Today is better than yesterday for sure. I'm feeling much more peaceful now 

here fishy fishy... hope all the dad's out there are catching a table full of dinner


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> the suspense...lol
> are you in CO? I'm there!!!!



Naw.... The Evergreen State!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 15, 2014)

Boreddddddbboreodbored


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Naw.... The Evergreen State!!


oh wow man...


AllDayToker said:


> Boreddddddbboreodbored


well stop dammit!!  

Just finished cooking dinner, I got the munchies finally


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 15, 2014)

Got 5 for 5 with the Satori


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Got 5 for 5 with the Satori


Awesome bro


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm excited for Satori like you don't know.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Boreddddddbboreodbored


 Druuunnk!!!!  I am not an Alcoholic... 



roseypeach said:


> oh wow man...
> 
> well stop dammit!!
> 
> Just finished cooking dinner, I got the munchies finally


Yep!! Lovin it! Medical card and legal rec...... My wife is my provider  so she can transport my meds . Don't need issues with quantity you know what I'm sayin.....

Just got done BBQing filet mignon for dinner here! was Yummay!!!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 15, 2014)

dropped a shorline in some starter yesterday morning its up and almost ready to have some help getting the shell off


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 15, 2014)

Hope everyone had a pleasant day.. This here this shit aint right..had me hearing shit like a dog does. LOL holy crap i could hear the chimpunks outside plotting against me.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I'm excited for Satori like you don't know.


Can't wait to see how you do with them!


tekdc911 said:


> dropped a shorline in some starter yesterday morning its up and almost ready to have some help getting the shell off


I never understood why some seeds won't fall off after sprouting. Guess they still need the stuff out of them?


Deusracing said:


> Hope everyone had a pleasant day.. This here this shit aint right..had me hearing shit like a dog does. LOL holy crap i could hear the chimpunks outside plotting against me.


Paranoid much?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 15, 2014)

was planted to shallow prolly
but i have then in little disposable condiment cups 
when it fills it up with roots ill transplant it


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Can't wait to see how you do with them!
> I never understood why some seeds won't fall off after sprouting. Guess they still need the stuff out of them?
> Paranoid much?


USUALLY NEVER. tonight holy crap but i guess the week I've had everyone on me non stop well guess was just my neg vibes in me or that mix of god berry and lemon haze wax WHEW


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> was planted to shallow prolly
> but i have then in little disposable condiment cups
> when it fills it up with roots ill transplant it


gotcha 


Deusracing said:


> USUALLY NEVER. tonight holy crap but i guess the week I've had everyone on me non stop well guess was just my neg vibes in me or that mix of god berry and lemon haze wax WHEW


 the Blue Dream does me that way. I drank some of the BD tincture and it knocked me on my ass and made me paranoid and miserable. I won't touch that stuff again!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 15, 2014)

I tell ya i slammed that girl of mine last night. and i tell yo uthat girl is resilient . all she wants to do is try and pop up. she's so full of bud sites its crazy maybe this time ill fillet he full 4x4 canopy.. if this 235w can do that for me oh lord just think what 2 would do. LOL that true blooms i use as foiliar spray does what it says. promotes early flowering and pretty much multiplies your sites per branch... gotta love organic science. 

*TRUE BLOOMS* is an organically derived and food-grade foliar spray to induce rapid fruiting/flowering. It opens the stomata and vascular system of your plant to allow for increased Co2 absorption and eases the flow of nutrients from the roots to the fruits.

True Blooms will dramatically increase fruit/flower production, shorten the inter-nodal distance, and encourage side-branching.

This masterfully blended formula is designed to speed up the time until harvest. Saving you time in the garden and allowing gardeners and farmers to beat the autumn rains. The concentrated formula is applied at only 2mL/gallon of water and one 16oz bottle will treat 230 gallons of foliar spray! Begin True Blooms one week prior to fruiting/flowering and continue until one week before harvest.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 15, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Holy shit right it was almost worse than some other shit i won't name i did back in my 20's LOL i ran out the house got in my truck and still thought someone was behind me.. OH LORD NEVER AGAIN magic mush or lsd never affected me that way in my younger days..


I never did none of that stuff...lol never was offered actually unless you count the acid that my cousin tried to get me to do back when I was a teenager. Mom had made me watch those scared straight movies and I was too scared to touch anything!  by 17 though, I finally tried mj and never stopped. Here 20+ years later  Been smoking ever since 

I'm about to go to bed. Guess I'll see you all on the flip side


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 15, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> I tell ya i slammed that girl of mine last night. and i tell yo uthat girl is resilient . all she wants to do is try and pop up. she's so full of bud sites its crazy maybe this time ill fillet he full 4x4 canopy.. if this 235w can do that for me oh lord just think what 2 would do. LOL that true blooms i use as foiliar spray does what it says. promotes early flowering and pretty much multiplies your sites per branch... gotta love organic science.
> 
> *TRUE BLOOMS* is an organically derived and food-grade foliar spray to induce rapid fruiting/flowering. It opens the stomata and vascular system of your plant to allow for increased Co2 absorption and eases the flow of nutrients from the roots to the fruits.
> 
> ...


 like this stuff?
http://www.progressive-growth.com/proddetail.php?prod=22054


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 15, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> like this stuff?
> http://www.progressive-growth.com/proddetail.php?prod=22054


interesting. Not sure but i know this stuff works


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I never did none of that stuff...lol never was offered actually unless you count the acid that my cousin tried to get me to do back when I was a teenager. Mom had made me watch those scared straight movies and I was too scared to touch anything!  by 17 though, I finally tried mj and never stopped. Here 20+ years later  Been smoking ever since
> 
> I'm about to go to bed. Guess I'll see you all on the flip side


Just to clarify I'm not speaking of the dreadful family killing RON never ever..


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 16, 2014)

i suppose its time for bed Good night all till the next time......................


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 16, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> interesting. Not sure but i know this stuff works


dr.nodes has been out for a long time 
i used it years ago when it was about 3 times the price 
it seemed to work but for the price wasnt worth it may be worth trying again 
but pinching seems to work the same if not better


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Just to clarify I'm not speaking of the dreadful family killing RON never ever..


I have NO clue what that means  maybe you can elaborate tomorrow? 


Deusracing said:


> i suppose its time for bed Good night all till the next time......................


Goodnight buddy


tekdc911 said:


> dr.nodes has been out for a long time
> i used it years ago when it was about 3 times the price
> it seemed to work but for the price wasnt worth it may be worth trying again
> but pinching seems to work the same if not better


Hope it works out the way you want it to 

Talked to Dank earlier, he wanted me to post some stuff for him. Bout to do that now, then I'm really in bed...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

*FROM DANK...*

He wanted me to let you guys know he had a long day in the sun. Unfortunately the antibiotics made him sensitive to the it (he failed to read the bottle before going) and went and got himself a really severe sunburn. Plus, knocked a hole in his shin wading in the water. Not a still lake mind you, really choppy water  Tomorrow is his daughter's birthday so he may or may not be on until after that. He asked me to post some stuff for him to everyone and to let you all know that he hasn't forgotten about ya and will be back.

Here is one of his beautiful roses...a shot of the water ( you can see how choppy it was) and last but not least...a donkey standing on a porch. There's a story to that one I will let him tell you!!! lmao!!! more of a guy thing really...lol... so make sure you ask him about it! 

oh and I almost forgot the fish! 

on to the pics!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> *FROM DANK...*
> 
> He wanted me to let you guys know he had a long day in the sun. Unfortunately the antibiotics made him sensitive to the it (he failed to read the bottle before going) and went and got himself a really severe sunburn. Plus, knocked a hole in his shin wading in the water. Not a still lake mind you, really choppy water  Tomorrow is his daughter's birthday so he may or may not be on until after that. He asked me to post some stuff for him to everyone and to let you all know that he hasn't forgotten about ya and will be back.
> 
> ...



Well tell Dank to get back soon.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

Time to bakeded since I have wakeded.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hmmmm.... Joint, pipe or bong?? Hash or weed??? Hmmm...... Cookie!!!!!!! Hmmm.......


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Hmmmm.... Joint, pipe or bong?? Hash or weed??? Hmmm...... Cookie!!!!!!! Hmmm.......


Pfft lucky!!

Well I got a lot of different things to smoke out of, but it doesn't matter all I got is schwag hahaha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Pfft lucky!!
> 
> Well I got a lot of different things to smoke out of, but it doesn't matter all I got is schwag hahaha


Hey you, check your pm and let me know what you think.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone!!!!! sorry I'm late to the party, I crashed the fuck out. Then woke up to the best news!!! my daughter finally kicked that no good piece of shit boyfriend of hers OUT last night!! This makes me so happy!!! I can breathe again!!! there's nothing worse than knowing your baby girl is being mistreated!!!









ya'll like that, don't ya?   lmao!!!!

Join me for a celebratory smoke??? Some Blackberry kush in the house!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well tell Dank to get back soon.


 Roger that  


AllDayToker said:


> Time to bakeded since I have wakeded.


doing that now 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey you, check your pm and let me know what you think.


stranger!!!!!  j/k what the heck you been doing? miss you around here dammit!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!!!! sorry I'm late to the party, I crashed the fuck out. Then woke up to the best news!!! my daughter finally kicked that no good piece of shit boyfriend of hers OUT last night!! This makes me so happy!!! I can breathe again!!! there's nothing worse than knowing your baby girl is being mistreated!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news rosey!!! 

Me Likey redheads!!!!!!  

XJ-13 in Da house!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Great news rosey!!!
> 
> Me Likey redheads!!!!!!
> 
> XJ-13 in Da house!!


Hahahahaaa!!!  I'm so glad!!! 

There were other videos with that song but I decided since it is predominately male over here, I'd throw ya'll a bone  lmfao!!!

Who doesn't like Hair of the Dog???  

I'm about to be a blonde...gotta get that gray out of there!! 

About to clean my chamber cap. There's so much resin in this BBK and MS that its clogging my screen every few smokes!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

Another schwag day I guess.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

Video bomb!






Obviously not ZZ Top lol






ZZ TOP


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Another schwag day I guess.


sorry was in the middle of that post and the ex called. Finally some sense is coming to my life! he is finally being decent again so I can get my shit done and be out of that house once and for all. I hate having to stay there overnight at all but found out I have to see the dr first thing Friday, plus I'll get to see my son and the doggies. Scrabble time!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

Great fuckin movie...loved this scene!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm totally not used to shit going good for me at all...lol when will I get past that???? fuckin lady at the bank just refunded a bunch of money to me that I never thought I'd see again. Holy shit...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha


----------



## MD914 (Jun 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> hey dankster!
> 
> sorry again for riling things up, you know me.
> 
> as an act of contrition, i finally remembered to take some photos before the lights were on too bright.


This is a most impressive grow! Would you be so kind as to share what strain this is?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

Tornado warning!! I love storms!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> This is a most impressive grow! Would you be so kind as to share what strain this is?


mostly pineapple express, a couple LSD, a headband, star trek, an NYCD and an unknown strain. still about two weeks before they're finished.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> mostly pineapple express, a couple LSD, a headband, star trek, an NYCD and an unknown strain. still about two weeks before they're finished.


Very nice  Thank you


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Dank!!! 

I am sad. There is no one to talk to. Haha...j/k hope the birthday party is going well for the little one  

I'm good, talking with my kid and sending her money. Haha there goes more!!! I am just so thankful the lady at the bank was so nice and refunded all that money back to me today. Otherwise, I wouldn't have had it to send her. I'm telling you, great things ARE happening to me and my family now. Its amazing...

oh well I know its for a good cause and my grandkids are away from that mad man  YES! she did it, kicked his ass to the curb. Then today, got herself a job! I'm telling you, what we were talking about? you were totally right...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

Always wanted to try that LSD out.

Heard it's a heavy hitter.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Tornado warning!! I love storms!


You're a damn nut!! storms yes, tornados...NOT! lol


AllDayToker said:


> Always wanted to try that LSD out.
> 
> Heard it's a heavy hitter.


Sounds like it would be..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Always wanted to try that LSD out.
> 
> Heard it's a heavy hitter.


wife makes me keep it around, it is a heavy hitter. doesn't produce as much as i would like and not the easiest to trim.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You're a damn nut!! storms yes, tornados...NOT! lol
> Sounds like it would be..


Nothing warmer to me then watching a wicked ass storm.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> wife makes me keep it around, it is a heavy hitter. doesn't produce as much as i would like and not the easiest to trim.


I like me a heavy hitter. Was going to get it but decided to go with 8Ball Kush. I liked it, put you to sleep that's for sure.

I bet the LSD would be a fun strain to work with, tweak up the bud production.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I like me a heavy hitter. Was going to get it but decided to go with 8Ball Kush. I liked it, put you to sleep that's for sure.
> 
> I bet the LSD would be a fun strain to work with, tweak up the bud production.


didn't you grow the 8ball last year?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Nothing warmer to me then watching a wicked ass storm.


Its cool to watch...from afar!!! lmfao!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> didn't you grow the 8ball last year?


Yeah I grew that out last year, think it was my 2nd or 3rd grow under the 600. Grew three out from seed, then cloned one and grew out three clones. Wasn't a bad plant... Tasted good, smelled woody/piney/lemony. Heavy sleeper bud, when I first had it and didn't have a tolerance to it one bowl would make me nod. The resin production was amount too, was getting 15-20%+ returns of BHO off the trim.

Still saved two seeds out the five pack if I ever want to bring it back.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh shit just got an alert on my phone for another tornado warning. Said take shelter now! lol

Yeah right  Smoking schwag by the window!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah I grew that out last year, think it was my 2nd or 3rd grow under the 600. Grew three out from seed, then cloned one and grew out three clones. Wasn't a bad plant... Tasted good, smelled woody/piney/lemony. Heavy sleeper bud, when I first had it and didn't have a tolerance to it one bowl would make me nod. The resin production was amount too, was getting 15-20%+ returns of BHO off the trim.
> 
> Still saved two seeds out the five pack if I ever want to bring it back.


Damn that's nice...glad you have some left. I can't wait to start growing again, I'm so stoked about it! 


AllDayToker said:


> Oh shit just got an alert on my phone for another tornado warning. Said take shelter now! lol
> 
> Yeah right  Smoking schwag by the window!


Oh my lord!! you are a damn nut!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Oh shit just got an alert on my phone for another tornado warning. Said take shelter now! lol
> 
> Yeah right  Smoking schwag by the window!


R U THERE??? did the tornado get you???


gosh I hope not!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> mostly pineapple express, a couple LSD, a headband, star trek, an NYCD and an unknown strain. still about two weeks before they're finished.


i would of guessed sharks breath from the insane red hars


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i would of guessed sharks breath from the insane red hars


what you up to bro?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 16, 2014)

just got done making dinner stir fry 
about to transplant a few more seedlings hooked up a led and added it to the room


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

Damn storming bad. Sirens, power went out.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

85 mph winds


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> just got done making dinner stir fry
> about to transplant a few more seedlings hooked up a led and added it to the room


damn I want some stir fry...you gonna post some pics?


AllDayToker said:


> Damn storming bad. Sirens, power went out.


uh huh...mr I'm sitting by the window...lol
where you at now? still by the window? lol


AllDayToker said:


> 85 mph winds


that's the kind that move houses!! sheeeeit...


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jun 16, 2014)

....


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

Woowee looks good as hell 
Doing me up some pan roasted summer squash now 


TrollMaster5000 said:


> ....


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 16, 2014)

So yeah storm seems to be dying down. One of our trees fell and broke the fence. Came probably 3 feet from the neighbors house.

Still no power.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> So yeah storm seems to be dying down. One of our trees fell and broke the fence. Came probably 3 feet from the neighbors house.
> 
> Still no power.


Shew...glad all is ok there. I hate tornado weather, scares the hell out of me. Mom used to wake me up in the middle of the night to go crawl in the storm shelter...traumatic shit for a kid, especially considering daddy had to go in first to get the snakes out!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 16, 2014)

well heck ya'll, guess I'm gonna turn in with my tablet and watch Bones till I fall asleep. Take er easy everybody!

Goodnight Dank  hope today was great for you all, catch you later


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 17, 2014)

that was fun


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> that was fun


that is so weird...I was just watching the same video a little while ago! 
crazy...


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> that is so weird...I was just watching the same video a little while ago!
> crazy...


I shot that going through PA tonight. In jersey city now chilling in the hotel room. Hell of a drive today

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I shot that going through PA tonight. In jersey city now chilling in the hotel room. Hell of a drive today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Oh I get it...you must have shared it with Dank, yes? lol


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh I get it...you must have shared it with Dank, yes? lol


Yeah lol. Took me forever to figure out how to post video on here lol. Can't do it with phone app, couldn't get it to post from my "other" fb and finally got it to work through you tube after downloading a different browser lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Yeah lol. Took me forever to figure out how to post video on here lol. Can't do it with phone app, couldn't get it to post from my "other" fb and finally got it to work through you tube after downloading a different browser lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


That's a cool ass video bro, you got a hell of a shot  technology can be a bitch man..lol


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That's a cool ass video bro, you got a hell of a shot  technology can be a bitch man..lol


I got lucky to get it ha ha about dropped the phone. And its crazy the music that was playing went with it too. 
Time for me to go hide in a corner somewhere and take a toke finally. Not sure how they feel about it around here

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> I got lucky to get it ha ha about dropped the phone. And its crazy the music that was playing went with it too.
> Time for me to go hide in a corner somewhere and take a toke finally. Not sure how they feel about it around here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


Haha yeah it kind of did  well go take that toke bro, I'm gonna hit the bed. Up way later than I should have been already  hopefully catch you tomorrow...


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Haha yeah it kind of did  well go take that toke bro, I'm gonna hit the bed. Up way later than I should have been already  hopefully catch you tomorrow...


Have a good nite!! I better catch some z's also

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Have a good nite!! I better catch some z's also
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


You too Slim  goodnight bro


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2014)

Well that was a crazy ass storm last night.

Going to have to go check everything out today, see what damages last night.

Power was out for like 5 hours as well. Got to reset the timers. Good thing the power went out with only an hour left on the girls, less stress for them.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2014)

Suppose I'll wake n bake.

Schwag power, go! No where!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't know where you guys are located but man was it a nasty storm last night .. i live in woods surrounded by 65ft and up oak walnut trees.. the thunder literally shook the house last night on several occasions.. Plus an amazing light storm.. can't believe the god berry put me down so fast lol. Was up all night well till midnight cleaning buckets of organic material out.. nasty job. 
Getting impatient here lol thinking I'm gonna flip the switch tonight.. i can't wait any longer out of nugs and don't wanna buy. got 8-10 weeks to flower this girl well lets see if the plasma will do what it says.. have a great day guys


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2014)

Crazy ass storm here. About 8 oclock this morning all you can here outside are chainsaws. Dude next door lost a good 30-40ft tree, crushed his kids swingset, their dogcage, and part of the garage. We lost a small 20ft tree, almost hit the neighbors house, crushed our fence. Stores up the street found their wood fences all over the corn fields, someone up the street had a camper in their yard. There were flash floods, tornado sirens going off. We even had some of are shingles tore off. Lost power. It was intense. I don't even wanna know the how much damage there was in town. Tornadoes plus 85 mph straight wall winds. Oh did I forget the house shaking thunder and crazy ass lighting? 

I still love storms.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well that was a crazy ass storm last night.
> 
> Going to have to go check everything out today, see what damages last night.
> 
> Power was out for like 5 hours as well. Got to reset the timers. Good thing the power went out with only an hour left on the girls, less stress for them.


uh yeah, your ass left and I was worried!! glad you're ok!! 


AllDayToker said:


> Crazy ass storm here. About 8 oclock this morning all you can here outside are chainsaws. Dude next door lost a good 30-40ft tree, crushed his kids swingset, their dogcage, and part of the garage. We lost a small 20ft tree, almost hit the neighbors house, crushed our fence. Stores up the street found their wood fences all over the corn fields, someone up the street had a camper in their yard. There were flash floods, tornado sirens going off. We even had some of are shingles tore off. Lost power. It was intense. I don't even wanna know the how much damage there was in town. Tornadoes plus 85 mph straight wall winds. Oh did I forget the house shaking thunder and crazy ass lighting?
> 
> I still love storms.


And you're still CRAZY!! lol  geesh man, that's some scary shit. Next time you just gonna sit by the window? I would have been in my bedroom closet with all the blankets in the house!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> uh yeah, your ass left and I was worried!! glad you're ok!!
> And you're still CRAZY!! lol  geesh man, that's some scary shit. Next time you just gonna sit by the window? I would have been in my bedroom closet with all the blankets in the house!!


The window has the best view. Cannot describe how much I love the raw power nature can produce, and nothing shows it better then a mean ass storm!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> The window has the best view. Cannot describe how much I love the raw power nature can produce, and nothing shows it better then a mean ass storm!!


Haha I hear you bro...watching from inside a walmart window is much safer though  lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Haha I hear you bro...watching from inside a walmart window is much safer though  lol


Haha. I would have to say storms a little more fun in crowded areas.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Haha. I would have to say storms a little more fun in crowded areas.


More people freaking out...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm taking some liquid Lortab..been sitting on it for weeks now so I didn't use it up too fast. Fuckin a, got pains that won't go away for shit.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

So much for the fucking lortab!! can't find it anywhere..almost took a mouthful of promethezine (FOR NAUSEA) thinking it was the right bottle. Omg...nasty fuckin shit right there..this liquid medicine crap is for the birds!!! Give me a lortab ten and I'd be fine...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

so ya'll was cleaning skid marks from your panties  

i saw some footage on the storm from some weather guy looked pretty rough


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> So much for the fucking lortab!! can't find it anywhere..almost took a mouthful of promethezine (FOR NAUSEA) thinking it was the right bottle. Omg...nasty fuckin shit right there..this liquid medicine crap is for the birds!!! Give me a lortab ten and I'd be fine...


that would of fixed the DT's


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> that would of fixed the DT's


I just needed to have stayed in bed. Day just keeps getting worse. Fuck...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I just needed to have stayed in bed. Day just keeps getting worse. Fuck...


whats the numbers on the promethazene ?
it pretty much the same thing as the liquid loritab


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> whats the numbers on the promethazene ?
> it pretty much the same thing as the liquid loritab


* 6.25MG/5ML*
*
and it tastes like shit...lol*


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

its only 1.25 mg less a dose then the loritab


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

mix a couple doses in a sprite


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

What's up ppl. Sorry I get high and end up doing stuff and never end up getting on here. 
Pic at the lake yesterday


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> mix a couple doses in a sprite


uh..no LOL I can't drink soda..and that stuff knocks me out! and makes me super cotton mouthed...I'd rather have lortab 


SirGreenThumb said:


> What's up ppl. Sorry I get high and end up doing stuff and never end up getting on here.
> Pic at the lake yesterday
> View attachment 3181832


very pretty!! thanks for sharing  how are you today?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> uh..no LOL I can't drink soda..and that stuff knocks me out! and makes me super cotton mouthed...I'd rather have lortab
> 
> very pretty!! thanks for sharing  how are you today?


Good so far.
How about you?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

Question about BHO...

what brand of refined butane do you all use? I'm shopping..got a big extractor, so I need the big cans.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Good so far.
> How about you?


a little better now than earlier. Got dinner in me. Was shaky and lightheaded as hell this morning! then went to the gym on an empty stomach. STUPID..I know..well I ate half a banana before I left...lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> a little better now than earlier. Got dinner in me. Was shaky and lightheaded as hell this morning! then went to the gym on an empty stomach. STUPID..I know..well I ate half a banana before I left...lol


Well, glad you are feeling better.. I'm about to head out to check out a potential fishing spot I found on my map. Gonna go check it out.

I'll be back later.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, glad you are feeling better.. I'm about to head out to check out a potential fishing spot I found on my map. Gonna go check it out.
> 
> I'll be back later.


Lord have mercy...

 back at ya...lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2014)

Friend invited me over. Said he had the day of tomorrow and has three cases of beer and eigth of dank. Time to have some fun with this down spiral.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Friend invited me over. Said he had the day of tomorrow and has three cases of beer and eigth of dank. Time to have some fun with this down spiral.


Have fun bro..u deserve it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

Back..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Back..
> View attachment 3181919 View attachment 3181920


Omgod....beautiful!!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

stupid turtles 


im trying to train my dog to go after them >.>


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Back..
> View attachment 3181919 View attachment 3181920



Nice spot!! That turtle looks angry. Did you fish or just hang out and burn one?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> stupid turtles
> 
> 
> im trying to train my dog to go after them >.>


I don't think I would wan't my dog getting bit by a turtle. Not that one any how!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> stupid turtles
> 
> 
> im trying to train my dog to go after them >.>


awww turtles are cool!!  my doggies chased one under my old porch and were barking like hell at it. When Marley got close, sucker stuck its head out and scared him.. he was a good size, comparable to that one! silly doggie 


ButchyBoy said:


> Nice spot!! That turtle looks angry. Did you fish or just hang out and burn one?


I hope he burned one. A scene like that deserved it! 

how are you today? mom ok?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Nice spot!! That turtle looks angry. Did you fish or just hang out and burn one?


Thanks. Its right by a bridge as well so there should be some catfish around there somewhere. 

I just went to check it out to see if it would be a place I'd like to go and it is. Wouldn't have been able to smoke out there as there were to many people wandering around and a couple boats right there where I was standing.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> stupid turtles
> 
> 
> im trying to train my dog to go after them >.>


What is your issue with turtles?

In asian culture turtles are considered lucky.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

This looks like catnip or a tomato plant


----------



## slowandsteady (Jun 17, 2014)

Now thats a Turtle


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks. Its right by a bridge as well so there should be some catfish around there somewhere.
> 
> I just went to check it out to see if it would be a place I'd like to go and it is. Wouldn't have been able to smoke out there as there were to many people wandering around and a couple boats right there where I was standing.


I hear ya... I need to get out and do some fishing! Time to air up the float tubes and hit the lake!




roseypeach said:


> awww turtles are cool!!  my doggies chased one under my old porch and were barking like hell at it. When Marley got close, sucker stuck its head out and scared him.. he was a good size, comparable to that one! silly doggie
> I hope he burned one. A scene like that deserved it!
> 
> how are you today? mom ok?


We have two red eared sliders out back in the pond. I dig turtles!! I am sore as hell today! Picking mom up again the and the woman across the street the other day jacked me up!! I ate a Tramadol and am on my 4th whiskey and coke. The wifey is getting out of the shower so I will be twisting one up to burn with her!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I hear ya... I need to get out and do some fishing! Time to air up the float tubes and hit the lake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cool you have turtles!!  You gotta post a pic of them sometime!! what do you mean she jacked you up? beat you up or ran into with her car??  

I just toked up myself..trying to relax a little while so this water can do its magic..went and got myself dehydrated as hell..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

slowandsteady said:


> View attachment 3181952
> Now thats a Turtle


Holy hell, he's a mean looking one!!!  lololol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I don't think I would wan't my dog getting bit by a turtle. Not that one any how!


they eat the garden 
and the dog aint really scared of much 
just hogs really he wont trail but ive tossed him in a pen with pigs and he pulls em around by their ear


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That is so cool you have turtles!!  You gotta post a pic of them sometime!! what do you mean she jacked you up? beat you up or ran into with her car??
> 
> I just toked up myself..trying to relax a little while so this water can do its magic..went and got myself dehydrated as hell..


Most of the time they hide! They do like to lay in the sun when it is hot. This is the bigger one. The small one hides all of the time.

LOL!! She didn't like hit me... I have degenerative disc disease in my lower back. Picking up more than 40 lbs kills me for about 5 days.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This looks like catnip or a tomato plant
> View attachment 3181949


JDP ?
mine dont look anything like that


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2014)

This is the new turtle home for the summer. This killed me to build.. Those rocks are heavy! 20 something gold fish and 5 koi also.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Have fun bro..u deserve it


Still doesn't seem to help much


----------



## slowandsteady (Jun 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> This is the new turtle home for the summer. This killed me to build.. Those rocks are heavy! 20 something gold fish and 5 koi also.


Sweet spot


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> JDP ?
> mine dont look anything like that


Yea, thats the JDP.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, thats the JDP.


pics one sec  
i have a crazy looking seedling from the batch of .45 LC haze i planted


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (Jun 17, 2014)

Jdp x 2
UR
.45 LC


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Most of the time they hide! They do like to lay in the sun when it is hot. This is the bigger one. The small one hides all of the time.
> 
> LOL!! She didn't like hit me... I have degenerative disc disease in my lower back. Picking up more than 40 lbs kills me for about 5 days.


awww he's so cute! I love turtles..we went to the turtle preservation at Grand Cayman Island. Some of those turtles were over 100 pounds, easy! I got to hold a baby sea turtle. You have to cradle them like babies..lol SUPER COOL!! I'm trying to regain access to my old myspace acct. I have a pic or two of them on there.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> Jdp x 2
> UR
> .45 LC


dumb ass you forgot the shoreline ........ noob


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This looks like catnip or a tomato plant
> View attachment 3181949


JDP?


tekdc911 said:


> dumb ass you forgot the shoreline ........ noob


you crack me up bro..hey is shoreline indica or sativa dom?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

jack daddy purp


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> This is the new turtle home for the summer. This killed me to build.. Those rocks are heavy! 20 something gold fish and 5 koi also.


oh fucking wow man..that is beautiful!! very very nice


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

different pheno's
but its a skunk so you know 
im all for some long flower sativa's


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> jack daddy purp


thank you sir


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

bahahahaha im in the helicopter mode of a AK buzz


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> different pheno's
> but its a skunk so you know
> im all for some long flower sativa's


So a picker upper? hmmmmm




tekdc911 said:


> bahahahaha im in the helicopter mode of a AK buzz


oh boy...feeling no pain eh? good for you bro..I just smoked some MS..I think I need more..lol


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

how ya like the garden


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

peas ? and peppers ?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> So a picker upper? hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy...feeling no pain eh? good for you bro..I just smoked some MS..I think I need more..lol


there is a story behind " shoreline " it was a bag seed from the 80's found in texas during a greatful dead concert or one of them old hippy rock bands lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> there is a story behind " shorline " it was a bag seed from the 80's found in texas during a greatful dead concert or one of them old hippy rock bands lol


I'll be damned.. that's one of those bag seeds you don't want to miss! I had a bag seed turn out dank as fuck before. I mean you could straight up smell her 50 feet away. Loaded with trichs too. That was one of the three that got plucked nearly clean I had a couple years back. Pissed me off so bad..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> how ya like the gardenView attachment 3182007


I like..a total indoor little garden area. Pretty cool right there  just one question...

where's the weed man???


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

theres a lil one in there getting healthy big girl is in tent just flipped the switch on here she turns on 12/12 starting midnight tomorrow.. I give her a period of rest before i start..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> theres a lil one in there getting healthy big girl is in tent just flipped the switch on here she turns on 12/12 starting midnight tomorrow.. I give her a period of rest before i start..


oh that was weird..went to click in the box to reply and the font changed.. freaky!!

I knew you had that big girl


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

Eating myself a sweet potato with cinnamon sugar and butter..yummmm 

Decided I needed some extra vitamins, haven't been able to take mine. Them fuckers are fifty bucks a month! shew...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

i cant do the sweet taters throws me off like butternut squish i mean squash


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i cant do the sweet taters throws me off like butternut squish i mean squash


Seriously? wow man..what do you eat? I had butternut squash once, different. But okay. Guess it depends on how you prepare it. I personally cubed and roasted mine with salt and pepper. Not bad, but weird...lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Seriously? wow man..what do you eat? I had butternut squash once, different. But okay. Guess it depends on how you prepare it. I personally cubed and roasted mine with salt and pepper. Not bad, but weird...lol


mac and cheese 
bacon 
beef
or any combination of the three


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> mac and cheese
> bacon
> beef
> or any combination of the three


Hahaha sounds like a man's taste...what about the potatoes? do you like those? lol


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

peas beans purple basil and hell i dunno we pretty much took a hand full of seeds and distributed them through out the bed there


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

ya im not really picky 
tomatoes that havent been sauced are a no go 
sweet potatoes are slim to none im jjust not a big fan 
spaghetti squash and weird shit like that are not happening 
strong dislike for chicken that hasnt been cooked to the jerky point or bbq'd
ill eat brussell sprouts greens and the like though


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/t/just-a-thread-positive-people-wanted.833013/page-5#post-10614031


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

This is what I had for dinner
Steak medium well with peppercorn A1 sauce.
Corn
cherry tomatoes cooked in juices of steak.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> peas beans purple basil and hell i dunno we pretty much took a hand full of seeds and distributed them through out the bed there


ya the pea's or snow peas up front caught my eye

you know peas / beans are a nitrogen fixing plant 
so if its rich in N in your system the plant wont be happy
they are not a really accurate test 
you may know this already just saying


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ya im not really picky
> tomatoes that havent been sauced are a no go
> sweet potatoes are slim to none im jjust not a big fan
> spaghetti squash and weird shit like that are not happening
> ...


I love me some brussel sprouts..and I'm with you on the spaghetti squash, they are weird as fuck! never had any though..lol
Tomatoes are great, had some roma's sliced up tonight. Between the maters, tater and liver, I'm feeling much better


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

last couple days i been working the garden pretty hard 
put a bunch of stuff out i know its late and way early for fall crops but im sure the plants will still put out 
emerald okra 
purple hull peas , kandy korn , cantalope , desert king watermelons , crimson sweets , zucchini , straight neck squash , acorn squash


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This is what I had for dinner
> Steak medium well with peppercorn A1 sauce.
> Corn
> cherry tomatoes cooked in juices of steak.
> ...


Ughhh!!! you make me !!! I just had to give away two beautiful ribeye steaks bcuz I found out I can't eat them. 


That looks fabulous!!!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

gonna do another row of contender green beans after this row of taters gets pulled next week


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

speckled butter beans forgot about those


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This is what I had for dinner
> Steak medium well with peppercorn A1 sauce.
> Corn
> cherry tomatoes cooked in juices of steak.
> ...


3 brown eggs 4 strips of bacon and hashbrowns thats what i had for dinner


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ya the pea's or snow peas up front caught my eye
> 
> you know peas / beans are a nitrogen fixing plant
> so if its rich in N in your system the plant wont be happy
> ...


No actually still learning on everything. Im using roots organics in that table so far. along humbolt roots/ probiotics sea green and rootamentary kelp extract


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> 3 brown eggs 4 strips of bacon and hashbrowns thats what i had for dinner


SGT is the resident chef 


He doesn't know it yet but he's gonna come and cook for me one day! Hahaha


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> No actually still learning on everything. Im using roots organics in that table so far. along humbolt roots/ probiotics sea green and rootamentary kelp extract


so far so good


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> SGT is the resident chef
> 
> 
> He doesn't know it yet but he's gonna come and cook for me one day! Hahaha


Actually i cooked in high end joints here for years..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Actually i cooked in high end joints here for years..


Yea, I was just a cook at shoney's.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> so far so good


ya the beans and pea's or legumes in general are used in crop rotation to make the next crop in rotation cheaper to feed by renewing the N in the top layer of the soil 
by the deep roots robbing nutrients from down low and bringing them up to the top 
when you feed beans you feed em pretty much a bloom feed if any 



stoned bill nye the science guy speech 

im done >.<


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

Im curious to find out what happens over the next 3 weeks.. The pk ripper she starts her first 12 hour shift starting 12am tomorrow. she gets 24 hours of sleep then awaken to FLOWER TIME. lol We will all finally get to see if this indeed is a true flowering plasma with no supplemental HPS...


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I was just a cook at shoney's.


Don't matter where ya cook as long as the food is GOOOOOD


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> ya the beans and pea's or legumes in general are used in crop rotation to make the next crop in rotation cheaper to feed by renewing the N in the top layer of the soil
> by the deep roots robbing nutrients from down low and bringing them up to the top
> when you feed beans you feed em pretty much a bloom feed if any
> 
> ...


Thank you i will keep that in mind


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Actually i cooked in high end joints here for years..


oh hell. Can someone say "cookoff" ??  


SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I was just a cook at shoney's.


BWAHAHAHAHAAA!!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't read what's going on art friends house. Be on tomorrow


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Can't read what's going on art friends house. Be on tomorrow


Later bro


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 17, 2014)

Much love Rosey !!!!


roseypeach said:


> Later bro


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

i wish all these dam plant would hurry up and grow :/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2014)

Since I'm not sure what that jdp is going to do I planted my feminized super haze seed instead. Should get about a 2 week veg.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i wish all these dam plant would hurry up and grow :/


Yeah no shit right.. Hell i got tired of waiting. was gonna veg a few more weeks to fill up canopy but screw it its flowering time. this strain is a 10 week min flowering so i still got along way to go..I sure hope this will take me from seed to flower as advertised.. if not can you say IM RETURNING IT. lol


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

that jdp sould be fine your soil is prolly to hot still
i had to use seed starter and my germ issues went away


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

shoreline came up 2 days from drop no soak


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Much love Rosey !!!!


same to ya bro!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 17, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> i wish all these dam plant would hurry up and grow :/


Miracle Grow!!! 


haha just kidding


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 17, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Miracle Grow!!!
> 
> 
> haha just kidding


no lie veg is prolly gonna be a lite miracle grow i found 
its liquid and its like 5-6-8 or something with some micro nutes


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


> no lie veg is prolly gonna be a lite miracle grow i found
> its liquid and its like 5-6-8 or something with some micro nutes


Cool bro 
well I'm out of here for the night. I'll catch you all tomorrow!


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 18, 2014)

Roaaarr


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 18, 2014)

morning and good night kind sir


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 18, 2014)

Night Tek! lol

Time for me to wake n bake with that brickidy


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Roaaarr


Well???? are you gonna announce the time or what?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well???? are you gonna announce the time or what?


Did you see the post above? 

Wake n BAKE! with schwag lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Roaaarr


This? 

Hahaha


Now that's better..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

Gonna grab a shower, be back shortly...


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 18, 2014)

WHAT UP!? haha


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 18, 2014)

Morning


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> WHAT UP!? haha


WHAT UP Dankie!!! There you are!!!  lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 18, 2014)

Had 2 run & go get me some rolling papers.  lol ended up breaking my new rasta bowl.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 18, 2014)

Well good morning, I mean evening now. lol


Deusracing said:


> Morning


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 18, 2014)

OH IM FUNNY


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 18, 2014)

Good genetics   my Shoreline ended up croaking cause of the heat & where I was sick.. Im telling ya, you know I am sick if you can look at my plants & they look sick. 


tekdc911 said:


> shoreline came up 2 days from drop no soak


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 18, 2014)

Got link?  I need a good nutrients for my veggie's. haha


tekdc911 said:


> no lie veg is prolly gonna be a lite miracle grow i found
> its liquid and its like 5-6-8 or something with some micro nutes


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Had 2 run & go get me some rolling papers.  lol ended up breaking my new rasta bowl.


That really sucks..

Sorry about earlier. That's a private shipping company I was at. Won't use them again!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 18, 2014)

Making me a quick sandwich & goin watch me a movie & I shall return  How has everyone been doing? Good I sure hope.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Making me a quick sandwich & goin watch me a movie & I shall return  How has everyone been doing? Good I sure hope.


Better today  how are you...feeling better after that smoke?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

Eating out sucks...when will I learn?? 

Where is everybody? lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2014)

Didnt know where to post this so heres my mystery og. And i know the clamag thing but im giving it to her shes just eating it up.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

Wassup wassup everybody...just got home from gym, gonna hit the shower again..lol

be back soon..


----------



## slowandsteady (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Wassup wassup everybody...just got home from gym, gonna *hit the shower* again..lol
> 
> be back soon..


Hope its not Hard water LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

slowandsteady said:


> Hope its not Hard water LOL


LOL


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 18, 2014)

EXCITED AS ALL HELL just got a gift in the mail today... Man i love Great companies... what has YOUR company done for you lately..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

Good score Deuce!!


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Good score Deuce!!


Well Yes it is.. I am promoting something very much for some companies and they actually like seeing that. so i guess its a beautiful kind reward. I stand by the companies i buy from. and will invite people to look at their products as much as i can.. it helps everyone..


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Well Yes it is.. I am promoting something very much for some companies and they actually like seeing that. so i guess its a beautiful kind reward. I stand by the companies i buy from. and will invite people to look at their products as much as i can.. it helps everyone..


That's awesome bro


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 18, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Got link?  I need a good nutrients for my veggie's. haha


this stuff has been discontinued apparently 
but they have new stuff to replace it but thi is what it is found a couple of new bottles in the shed 
enough to last a veg i believe 
the stuff i got is 8-7-6 
he new stuff is 1-1-1 

http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Gro-100052-Houseplant-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B00004RADQ


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

Good evening everybody! what ya'll up to tonight? 

I'm just settling in for the night, gonna turn on some tunes and toke some green in the vaporizer


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 18, 2014)

hello people. how's the weather?

*pokes rosey with a peacock feather*


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> hello people. how's the weather?
> 
> *pokes rosey with a peacock feather*


Hey now!!! stop it!!!  

Its HOT!!! 95 degrees here today..


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 18, 2014)

only 94 here . the rain skipped me though, had to use the hose... grrr...

my squashes are days from picking though


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hey now!!! stop it!!!


i don't negotiate with terrorists... or hippies... o.0


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 18, 2014)

Well off to bed early for me tonight.

See you all in the AM.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i don't negotiate with terrorists... or hippies... o.0


I beg your pardon!!!


HIPPIE HERE!!!  


AllDayToker said:


> Well off to bed early for me tonight.
> 
> See you all in the AM.


Goodnight bro, sorry just seeing this, had to finish up some housework. Take it easy


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I beg your pardon!!!
> 
> 
> HIPPIE HERE!!!
> ...


keeps poking for shits and giggles...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> keeps poking for shits and giggles...


Keep it up there puddy cat, I'll show you what this dawg can do!!


----------



## bird dog (Jun 18, 2014)

This message is for dankster only... or should I say Rooster! Some of the members that have been replying on danks threads are my friends too…I think. For example, I have never had cross words with rosey or ADT and ADT took up for me on a stupid auto contest where I was called a cheater and a liar. I quit the contest once, dank talked me into getting back in, and then the stabbing started back and I got out the second time for good so those accusers could win their little prizes! Since I have no other avenue to use for letting everyone know how dishonest dank is, this is my only medium available. Just recently, dank told me he had moved to Colorado, which I have found to be just another lie.
I met dank thru another member called smokey, who many of you probably know. He was going to help me, until dank steped in started working me telling me that smokey got his beans and more from him, si I need to deal with dankster. Dank also asked me to jump in and help on a problem he was having with smokey and I did exactly that.
As you can see in the email fragments below, dank promised me over and over that he would give me 36 strains (and offered even more strains to the list later), if I sent him some of my beans and pollen. I prepared, packaged, and sent (on my nickel again) everything that I promised. When he said he did’nt get it, I re-packaged and sent again on my nickel. I think he was lying there too, as I verified the first package as delivered.

Months and months went by and I was in continual contact with dank and he always had new excuses for why he can’t send it yet. Now, over a year later, he tells me that he did not get done what he wanted to with my pollen and did not owe me anything after he gave his word to me originally. He says now that since he only got a couple females bred from my pollen (I kept some back, used it, and produced several new strains for me). He did’nt mention the beans he planted that I gave him for free, as opposed to the ones I had to purchase from him. Also, dank said that the beans he was sending were all female. One female out of the whole bunch! Here's the guy who said he has over 100 strains!

A couple weeks ago, thru our arguing back and forth (6 pages of pm’s…want them too?), he agreed that he was going to make good on his original promise. That’s the last I heard from him. Now, he won’t even reply to my pm’s and he went quite hiding from me for the past week. Don’t think I have’nt been watching dank!

I am an honest person and a good grower. I really like this site, as I learn new things here, as well as help others out. I may be kicked off RIU for paying money to dank for product, but I hope not.. dnak is the one that should be gone from here, as he has lied and cheated many on here that I know about. He has also insulted our intelligence.
As I said before, dank’s thread has a few members that I do like and I want it understood that I am attacking ONLY dank here. If you think its your business what has happened to me with dank…well its not. I tried the pm way and it did’nt work! This is the ONLY way I am going to get the message out. I haven’t even shown any of the pm’s that dank has sent me, which includes pounding on some of the member’s right here. But, if anyone wants copies of my personal emails from dank or pm’s from this site, I will back up everything I have said with proof.

I have been fortunate enough to make many any friends on this site that would back me on this issue of dnak’s lying, cheating, and deceiving. Dank, I still expect you to hold up to your promise, but I’m sure you will not. That’s why you’ve has been avoiding my pm’s and hiding. I could do a bunch more to hurt you dank, but it is not my intention…at this point!
First email from dankster appr. 06.05.2013:

*I had to split this into 2 replies, so some of the emails I spoke of will be in the next reply*.

Here are just a few of the emails from dank:

Hello.. I had seen on the thread where you had asked Smokey where he had got his genetics.. I was the one that provided him with all those he has going now, except for his "purple voodoo" which I don't believe is pictured in that photo. We (me & him) are in the process of opening a seedbank right here within the Us.  1 being so growers won't have to worry about "customs" stealing there orders, or even eliminating having to order "overseas" to start with.
I have done a lot of business already as a genetic supplier to a lot of growers on here! I know of atleast 4 to 5 growers that's running my genetics "right now"..  I have been running specials to try & promote "more" business. Last month I did 5 strains for 30$ + free shipping! + a few freebies aswell..
Anyways, idk if he have spoke to my business partner yet, but if your intested, I could write down on here my list of 200ish or so of strains, + his, and we could get that to you as soon as we can.. ?:
Dank.

More B.S. on 06/06/2013:
I hadn't got a chance to do so. But I PROMISE "you have my word" that I will atleast get you half the list by noon 2mar, if you can just bare with me half of a day here..  I promise not trying to drag my feet on you, just been way to busy! With 32+ strains going at 1 time, + a garden, then "sales" ontop of all that, I stay busy 24 -7! I need a helper! Lol
June 7 “all female beans”:
They are all (fem) beans. And yes 1 bean per 4 strains. That brings it out to 5$ per strain. Which is way cheaper then any seedbank I've ever seen in my life.  I also cover shipping costs myself, and throw in "freebies". So insted of just 4, you will also get the freebies I decide to throw your way..  It will come in a package that looks as if you've ordered a "movie". Nothing flashy(eye catchy), outta of all the customers I've had & do have they have "all" been super satisfied with my genetics. I also have a 100% germination rate on any beans I send to customers. "Meaning" if they don't germinate, I will replace - with proof of course. I have yet to have even 1 complaint from anyone that has ordered.


----------



## bird dog (Jun 18, 2014)

Picking on Smokey 05/21/2013
Hey bro! What's up? Yeah had a super long day. Was kinda hoping id get to tlk 2 you. Lol. I was wondering if you had "anymore of those Jamaica"! ?: hadn't got any out of the 200+ strains from that neck of the woods! So to speak.  I would be willing to do some "trading" on strains if you where up 4 it? I would release anything you consider letting me give a go.. its all good if you would rather pass. But I would really like to try out aleast 1 bean of the strain. I was also wanting to tell you 2 stay away from "Smokey Tokey Bear". Seriously! He wasn't who I thought he was. He ripped me off reallllyyyy bad! thanks. Dank
06/21/2013 – dank needs pollen from me:
But yeah, when you can get that, that would be great!! I really need it super bad, bc there's a "time frame" on when you can pollinate. If not then you would have to let your plants (fems) go way longer in flowering to develop the seeds. And I really really don't want to do that, because the longer they go in flowering (past waht there suppose to) they start loosing thc, and then they'll all hermi on me, trying to self pollinate themselves. And that would SUCK!
So the sooner the better bro. And and if you could let me try those 2 out the Jamacia & carnival. That would be wonderful.! Like said I could send you some KICK ass strains + I will send you seeds off all 36 of these new crosses I make!!  seriously.
Pleading to me for beans and pollen on 05/21/2013
Oh bro! That would be great!!! Seriously it would help me out so much! And I PROMISE you if you can collect some pollen off the male Bubblegum & shoot me a few of those "Jamacia benas", I WILL send you seeds off all 36 of these that I am growing & trying to pollinate for helping me out! You know I WILL.  and yeah, the way I see it is if Smokey wants to spread bad karma around & do this 2 me & others, he will get nothing but what he is dealing out back! That's why I do as to others how I would like to be done/treated myself.  just the way I was raised. Although I do get crapped on more so, but hey I am just a guy that likes to try & help others out. An old hippy toker.. haha..  Ok, if your up 4 it I could "teach" you how to collect the pollen from the Bubblegum, so you could shoot me that & a few of the Jamacia, and even have some pollen to pollinate yours if you want ??
Absolute promise from dank to send 36 strains on 06/21/2013
Alright bro!! Haha.. your a trooper. Not a bad 1 either. Thanks so much!! Seriously. Once I get these pollinated, and they produce the seeds I will be sending you all 36 new strains!! So you & me will be the only 2 to have those crosses.  and yeah, I'm sure I can still pollinate the bottom branches where there just now shooting pistols out. So we should be good. I will go ahead & fix you up on a few of my signature strains. I'm sure you'll really enjoy those. The 1 has 26% thc w/ cannabanoids last time my Dad tested it. So I will get to making it up 4 ya. Hey you still have my address? I will need yours again bro.??
Dank Thanking me:
Sounds great buddy! Thanks so much! Seriously you don't know how much you've helped me.. I gave you a shout out on the grow thread there!  didn't mention your handle or name.. I will get yours out asap.  Dank


----------



## MD914 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

You can't post on a thread and say eyes only, especially with me here. We have never had cross words, never had a reason to. I don't see a reason to now. Dank has been really ill and is doing better, this isn't appropriate. I would just like to ask that you be respectful please, and take this up with him personally. I've been a member of RIU for nearly three years and have made several friends here, that I would consider "family" in any other respect. What that means is that you are insulting my family in a public forum. This is not necessary and not helpful to anyone. What happened between the two of you is between the two of you. Please be the gentleman I know you to be on this thread and remove that please? if you wish to have a discussion on his policies that would be more appropriate in PMs. I appreciate your listening BD, thanks


----------



## MD914 (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You can't post on a thread and say eyes only, especially with me here. We have never had cross words, never had a reason to. I don't see a reason to now. Dank has been really ill and is doing better, this isn't appropriate. I would just like to ask that you be respectful please, and take this up with him personally. I've been a member of RIU for nearly three years and have made several friends here, that I would consider "family" in any other respect. What that means is that you are insulting my family in a public forum. This is not necessary and not helpful to anyone. What happened between the two of you is between the two of you. Please be the gentleman I know you to be on this thread and remove that please? if you wish to have a discussion on his policies that would be more appropriate in PMs. I appreciate your listening BD, thanks


I believe he tried that approach already  As he mentioned in chapter 3


----------



## bird dog (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You can't post on a thread and say eyes only, especially with me here. We have never had cross words, never had a reason to. I don't see a reason to now. Dank has been really ill and is doing better, this isn't appropriate. I would just like to ask that you be respectful please, and take this up with him personally. I've been a member of RIU for nearly three years and have made several friends here, that I would consider "family" in any other respect. What that means is that you are insulting my family in a public forum. This is not necessary and not helpful to anyone. What happened between the two of you is between the two of you. Please be the gentleman I know you to be on this thread and remove that please? if you wish to have a discussion on his policies that would be more appropriate in PMs. I appreciate your listening BD, thanks


I TOTALLY understand and respect what you are saying rosey. I have EXHAUSTED ALL ways of communication with him. He does not respond to any of my pm's, does not answer my phone calls, and does not reply to ANY of the personal emails I have sent. As I said in my reply, this is my last means, without having to call on "friends" that live all throughout Virginia, where we are moving back to now.


----------



## bird dog (Jun 18, 2014)

Why aren't you getting on here dank? Can you hear me now? You were on earlier for the first time that 
I've seen in a week.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

bird dog said:


> I TOTALLY understand and respect what you are saying rosey. I have EXHAUSTED ALL ways of communication with him. He does not respond to any of my pm's, does not answer my phone calls, and does not reply to ANY of the personal emails I have sent. As I said in my reply, this is my last means, without having to call on "friends" that live all throughout Virginia, where we are moving back to now.


Can you please understand that we can speak of this in PMs? I would appreciate it  this isn't appropriate, really. Especially considering that kind of sounded threatening.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

bird dog said:


> Why aren't you getting on here dank? Can you hear me now? You were on earlier for the first time that
> I've seen in a week.


Because he hasn't been well.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

bird dog said:


> Why aren't you getting on here dank? Can you hear me now? You were on earlier for the first time that
> I've seen in a week.


Answer your phone please. He's trying to call you.


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Answer your phone please. He's trying to call you.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

Well what was a good night is no longer...

I'm going to choose to make it better by playing some music!!! what ya'll up for tonight? a little country or a little rock n roll?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

tekdc911 said:


>


Amen brother...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## MD914 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## MD914 (Jun 18, 2014)

bird dog said:


> This message is for dankster only... or should I say Rooster! Some of the members that have been replying on danks threads are my friends too…I think. For example, I have never had cross words with rosey or ADT and ADT took up for me on a stupid auto contest where I was called a cheater and a liar. I quit the contest once, dank talked me into getting back in, and then the stabbing started back and I got out the second time for good so those accusers could win their little prizes! Since I have no other avenue to use for letting everyone know how dishonest dank is, this is my only medium available. Just recently, dank told me he had moved to Colorado, which I have found to be just another lie.
> I met dank thru another member called smokey, who many of you probably know. He was going to help me, until dank steped in started working me telling me that smokey got his beans and more from him, si I need to deal with dankster. Dank also asked me to jump in and help on a problem he was having with smokey and I did exactly that.
> As you can see in the email fragments below, dank promised me over and over that he would give me 36 strains (and offered even more strains to the list later), if I sent him some of my beans and pollen. I prepared, packaged, and sent (on my nickel again) everything that I promised. When he said he did’nt get it, I re-packaged and sent again on my nickel. I think he was lying there too, as I verified the first package as delivered.
> 
> ...





bird dog said:


> Picking on Smokey 05/21/2013
> Hey bro! What's up? Yeah had a super long day. Was kinda hoping id get to tlk 2 you. Lol. I was wondering if you had "anymore of those Jamaica"! ?: hadn't got any out of the 200+ strains from that neck of the woods! So to speak.  I would be willing to do some "trading" on strains if you where up 4 it? I would release anything you consider letting me give a go.. its all good if you would rather pass. But I would really like to try out aleast 1 bean of the strain. I was also wanting to tell you 2 stay away from "Smokey Tokey Bear". Seriously! He wasn't who I thought he was. He ripped me off reallllyyyy bad! thanks. Dank
> 06/21/2013 – dank needs pollen from me:
> But yeah, when you can get that, that would be great!! I really need it super bad, bc there's a "time frame" on when you can pollinate. If not then you would have to let your plants (fems) go way longer in flowering to develop the seeds. And I really really don't want to do that, because the longer they go in flowering (past waht there suppose to) they start loosing thc, and then they'll all hermi on me, trying to self pollinate themselves. And that would SUCK!
> ...


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 18, 2014)

MD914 said:


> View attachment 3182977


Fucker got just what he deserved. Bout time the bull gets a win.. Even if it was short lived.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Fucker got just what he deserved. Bout time the bull gets a win.. Even if it was short lived.


So what you up to sir HG? sure is quiet tonight.


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well what was a good night is no longer...


----------



## bird dog (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry I was absent for a while folks. My wife is flying to Maryland in the early morning and I wanted to spend some quality time with her before she fell asleep. I'm back now dank


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

bird dog said:


> Sorry I was absent for a while folks. My wife is flying to Maryland in the early morning and I wanted to spend some quality time with her before she fell asleep. I'm back now dank


he's been trying to call you. Are you available now?


----------



## bird dog (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> he's been trying to call you. Are you available now?


I dropped my phone earlier this evening into my nute feed bucket and its still in "get dry" mode. He can type right here on his thread though...I hope!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

he's not going to talk to you on here and he's unable to call as of this moment. Sorry.


----------



## bird dog (Jun 18, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> he's not going to talk to you on here and he's unable to call as of this moment. Sorry.


Why won't dank talk to me on here???? And why are you becoming the middle person? Dank, you have not worried about what you have discussed before on here, so why now? That's for DANK.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

bird dog said:


> Why won't dank talk to me on here???? And why are you becoming the middle person? Dank, you have not worried about what you have discussed before on here, so why now? That's for DANK.


Don't want to be. Check that PM I just sent you.. he is ready to talk to you...

I'm no longer relaying messages. My head hurts and I'm not up to this.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 18, 2014)

CALL ME!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 18, 2014)

You have my #. Stop pming me. your the one that drew this out into am open thread! Want me to finish it?


bird dog said:


> Sorry I was absent for a while folks. My wife is flying to Maryland in the early morning and I wanted to spend some quality time with her before she fell asleep. I'm back now dank


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 18, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> You have my #. Stop pming me. your the one that drew this out into am open thread! Want me to finish it?


I wanna see you finish it......


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey Dank, thank you...


----------



## bird dog (Jun 18, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Let me tell you something buddy,.. Answer YOUR phone! You have been paid! And you know it! This shit went on over a year ago! Right when my MOTHER DIED! Wheres your heart you mother fucker!?


Well...it's alive! And you responded to my post just like I thought a being like you would! All of the emails I referred to were copied and pasted from your own emails you sent me. Also, you may want to read back into your thread regarding my phone. Didn't that just happen to you a week or so ago that I read?

edit: Regarding the deal over a year ago. Yes, it has been over a year and you have yet to make good on your word. Shit, just last week , you said you were going to fulfill your promise and now you even forget that? Phewwww


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 18, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> You have my #. Stop pming me. your the one that drew this out into am open thread! Want me to finish it?


finish it..........


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

Video BOMB!!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> finish it..........


 ...........


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

My personal favorite 

aside from Journey


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


>


bumping the thread wont save your con man bf's image....


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Naw, Im trying to be the good one here. Oh besides the fact he couldnt take this shit to a pm, and I clearly dont owe him shit where Ive already sent him strains NON related to his BG pollen! Want me to keep going? After the fact Ive been in the hospital is when people try to attack me. More??


always the victim....


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Con man you say? haha this is funny.. Maybe all the folks thats received their orders should step in here woody??


woody333333 said:


> bumping the thread wont save your con man bf's image....


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Naw, Im trying to be the good one here. Oh besides the fact he couldnt take this shit to a pm, and I clearly dont owe him shit where Ive already sent him strains NON related to his BG pollen! Want me to keep going? After the fact Ive been in the hospital is when people try to attack me. More??


Keep goin...defend yourself...your thread, your right


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ive been sick. Answer your phone.


bird dog said:


> Well...it's alive! And you responded to my post just like I thought a being like you would! All of the emails I referred to were copied and pasted from your own emails you sent me. Also, you may want to read back into your thread regarding my phone. Didn't that just happen to you a week or so ago that I read?
> 
> edit: Regarding the deal over a year ago. Yes, it has been over a year and you have yet to make good on your word. Shit, just last week , you said you were going to fulfill your promise and now you even forget that? Phewwww


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

hgahahahahhahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa YOU WISH dont you? Well guess what your wrong. thats with a capital W. 


woody333333 said:


> your fantasy is crumbling.....


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Might as well. Just as to be known I haven't ripped shit off. Infact, Ive bent over backwards helping others.! Im sure a few will step in.


waiting.......


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Might as well. Just as to be known I haven't ripped shit off. Infact, Ive bent over backwards helping others.! Im sure a few will step in.


I know who you are, you definitely don't have to tell me. I've talked to many folks who are more than happy with you and your following says a lot  
like the song says, you can't please everybody.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

OH you already got that info.  its nestled in the foothills  hahaha


roseypeach said:


> goin out with a bang eh Dankie? Don't forget to give me the info on the new place. You need an admin?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

haha


woody333333 said:


> waiting.......


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3183077 haha


You're a hot mess!!!  haha


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

whats up bro? Hows everything going?


kmog33 said:


> Didnt know where to post this so heres my mystery og. And i know the clamag thing but im giving it to her shes just eating it up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3183077 haha


finish it...... said you were gonna..... cant get your lies straight?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Meow..  well hello there kitty. How you doing bro? haha 


cat of curiosity said:


> keeps poking for shits and giggles...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> whats up bro? Hows everything going?


Good just threw my biggest kasi outside. I think im someone you that has been happy with stuff from you. I guess i can chime in lol. Not trying to be part of the negativity thought as its not really my thing. Glad youre feeling better. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> OH you already got that info.  its nestled in the foothills  hahaha


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bull is actually quite calm.  just toked up on a HUGE joint of some FIRE Purple Monkey haha 


hydrogreen65 said:


> Fucker got just what he deserved. Bout time the bull gets a win.. Even if it was short lived.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Got pics? 


kmog33 said:


> Good just threw my biggest kasi outside. I think im someone you that has been happy with stuff from you. I guess i can chime in lol. Not trying to be part of the negativity thought as its not really my thing. Glad youre feeling better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> OH SNAP. what? OH you mean some fella that ios trying to make things look like I ripped his ass off.. lol how funny. You mean the feel that took low shots on me while my Mother was sick over a year ago & dying with cancer? You mean the guy that after clearly telling in a pm that I have been sick keeps on? Yeah, Im happy 4 you that thats the kind of folks you stand up 4.. Go figure, I would have like to think I could have expected more from you Md. Thanks  still love ya.


victim again.....


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Good just threw my biggest kasi outside. I think im someone you that has been happy with stuff from you. I guess i can chime in lol. Not trying to be part of the negativity thought as its not really my thing. Glad youre feeling better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


 much appreciated!


~Dankster~420 said:


> Bull is actually quite calm.  just toked up on a HUGE joint of some FIRE Purple Monkey haha


Glad you're calm  that's awesome...
on that Purple M... IS IT GREAT OR WHAT???


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Bull is actually quite calm.  just toked up on a HUGE joint of some FIRE Purple Monkey haha


hows the dpf...(danks purple failure)?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

I"m laughing so hard right now..  

oh my lord...


----------



## bird dog (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> OH SNAP. what? OH you mean some fella that ios trying to make things look like I ripped his ass off.. lol how funny. You mean the feel that took low shots on me while my Mother was sick over a year ago & dying with cancer? You mean the guy that after clearly telling in a pm that I have been sick keeps on? Yeah, Im happy 4 you that thats the kind of folks you stand up 4.. Go figure, I would have like to think I could have expected more from you Md. Thanks  still love ya.


You just keep lying dank and before long, you won't have to remember what to say. I've already shown actual emails that I received from you. If they don't explain enough (and I have many more of them), lets start copy/paste fun with ALL of the pm's between you and I. You sound real brave now! finish it...........


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Got pics?


Heres some from a few days ago it looks like in the 5 seeds i got 2 different phenos and one does remind me of my old gdp.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

The one in the pics isnt it lol it looks more like the afghan i think i have 3 with leaves narrower than this one that remind me of gdp

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Heres some from a few days ago it looks like in the 5 seeds i got 2 different phenos and one does remind me of my old gdp.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Beautiful little lady you got there!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Glad to her everything is going good bro. Im not trying to be a part of all of it either. I still love um though, someone has to.  THANK YOU 4 posting your shots of my K.A.S.I.  how do you like her smell?Thanks, yeah I was feeling rough for awhile, still not feeling A ok where Im loaded down on antibiotics. But I will be ok. 


kmog33 said:


> Good just threw my biggest kasi outside. I think im someone you that has been happy with stuff from you. I guess i can chime in lol. Not trying to be part of the negativity thought as its not really my thing. Glad youre feeling better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Beautiful little lady you got there!!


Lol could go either way, running a breedin project with them so i need at least one dude 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Damn she sure is a pretty lady  I love the big ol fans she produces & fat purple buds.. 


kmog33 said:


> The one in the pics isnt it lol it looks more like the afghan i think i have 3 with leaves narrower than this one that remind me of gdp
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Damn she sure is a pretty lady  I love the big ol fans she produces & fat purple buds..


finish it.....


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

K.A.S.I. is back under my radar. Actually working with quite a few. She being one of them.


kmog33 said:


> Lol couldvgo either way, running a breedin project with the so i need at least one dude
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Damn she sure is a pretty lady  I love the big ol fans she produces & fat purple buds..


I have 2 with the wide big leaves like this one and three with the narrower gdp looking blades on them. I am a fan as you know of the heavier indica leaning strains so the two fatties are making me happy.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> hahah.. you KNOW I am telling the truth.. You want more to prove it???? I think you should stop while your ahead man. You know your manipulative, anyone that would take a low shot towards someone thats just getting back on his feet is LOW down man. But hey, guess what?! I still love you brother.


victim....


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

woody333333, post: 10618164, member: 532517"]hows the dpf...(danks purple failure)?[/QUOTE]
spoken like a true idiot..that strain is perfect.

You know, I stay quiet most of the time and stay out of the way of the petty bs that goes on around RIU. But I have to say, I'm sick of it. Sick of being the one voice of reason around here. You wanna hate on him? ok. Go right ahead. You wanna talk smack all night on here? ok. Do that. Just know that all the bad karma you and your friends are putting out is going to come back tenfold. That is not a threat. A simple universal truth. You can throw so much shit out there at people just bcuz you don't like them, doesn't make them any less of people than you are. And shit always comes back around. Its part of life. Hope you have your wading boots and a raincoat on when it gets there 

Its sad really. I tend to see the bad in people moreso than not. Not him. He will keep on going and going to make sure people are happy. I guess it just wasn't in the cards for whomever had problems with his line. There will always be reg seeds that are male. There will always be strife when there is business. Its inevitable.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

CALL ME. You have my new CO # now, I left you a voice mail.


bird dog said:


> You just keep lying dank and before long, you won't have to remember what to say. I've already shown actual emails that I received from you. If they don't explain enough (and I have many more of them), lets start copy/paste fun with ALL of the pm's between you and I. You sound real brave now! finish it...........


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> woody333333, post: 10618164, member: 532517"]hows the dpf...(danks purple failure)?


spoken like a true idiot..that strain is perfect.

You know, I stay quiet most of the time and stay out of the way of the petty bs that goes on around RIU. But I have to say, I'm sick of it. Sick of being the one voice of reason around here. You wanna hate on him? ok. Go right ahead. You wanna talk smack all night on here? ok. Do that. Just know that all the bad karma you and your friends are putting out is going to come back tenfold. That is not a threat. A simple universal truth. You can't throw so much shit out there at people just bcuz you don't like them, doesn't make them any less of people than you are. And shit always comes back around. Its part of life. Hope you have your wading boots and a raincoat on when it gets there 

Its sad really. I tend to see the bad in people moreso than not. Not him. He will keep on going and going to make sure people are happy. I guess it just wasn't in the cards for whomever had problems with his line. There will always be reg seeds that are male. There will always be strife when there is business. Its inevitable.[/QUOTE]

not gonna say some nasty shit about how I cant get no pussy this time?


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> woody333333, post: 10618164, member: 532517"]hows the dpf...(danks purple failure)?


spoken like a true idiot..that strain is perfect.

You know, I stay quiet most of the time and stay out of the way of the petty bs that goes on around RIU. But I have to say, I'm sick of it. Sick of being the one voice of reason around here. You wanna hate on him? ok. Go right ahead. You wanna talk smack all night on here? ok. Do that. Just know that all the bad karma you and your friends are putting out is going to come back tenfold. That is not a threat. A simple universal truth. You can't throw so much shit out there at people just bcuz you don't like them, doesn't make them any less of people than you are. And shit always comes back around. Its part of life. Hope you have your wading boots and a raincoat on when it gets there 

Its sad really. I tend to see the bad in people moreso than not. Not him. He will keep on going and going to make sure people are happy. I guess it just wasn't in the cards for whomever had problems with his line. There will always be reg seeds that are male. There will always be strife when there is business. Its inevitable.[/QUOTE]


don't act like you have morals...... I know better....


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Preaching to the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choir sister.  Oh well. The proofs in the pudding there woody.. IDK maybe you should go and ask all 1,000+ just to see what they say.. I know what, better yet ask the fella we helped out in the autistic awareness in Cali.. maybe he will tell ya. 


roseypeach said:


> woody333333, post: 10618164, member: 532517"]hows the dpf...(danks purple failure)?


spoken like a true idiot..that strain is perfect.

You know, I stay quiet most of the time and stay out of the way of the petty bs that goes on around RIU. But I have to say, I'm sick of it. Sick of being the one voice of reason around here. You wanna hate on him? ok. Go right ahead. You wanna talk smack all night on here? ok. Do that. Just know that all the bad karma you and your friends are putting out is going to come back tenfold. That is not a threat. A simple universal truth. You can't throw so much shit out there at people just bcuz you don't like them, doesn't make them any less of people than you are. And shit always comes back around. Its part of life. Hope you have your wading boots and a raincoat on when it gets there 

Its sad really. I tend to see the bad in people moreso than not. Not him. He will keep on going and going to make sure people are happy. I guess it just wasn't in the cards for whomever had problems with his line. There will always be reg seeds that are male. There will always be strife when there is business. Its inevitable.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bird dog (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> hahah.. you KNOW I am telling the truth.. You want more to prove it???? I think you should stop while your ahead man. You know your manipulative, anyone that would take a low shot towards someone thats just getting back on his feet is LOW down man. But hey, guess what?! I still love you brother.


Those are some nice words at the end of your paragraph dank. So, are you prepared to show more emails that you sent. Better yet, we haven't gone to the pm's yet. Are you ready to do that Mr. Truthful! No problem here...I'm ready to finish it...are you? I'm usually up all night doing software development anyways, so it would be a fun session for me. We just put version 3 of the Proctor & Gamble site up, but I'm modifying the GUI. Check it out anyone interested. http://www.pg.com/en_US/index.shtml

Ready for the pm's then dank?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Preaching to the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choir sister.  Oh well. The proofs in the pudding there woody.. IDK maybe you should go and ask all 1,000+ just to see what they say.. I know what, better yet ask the fella we helped out in the autistic awareness in Cali.. maybe he will tell ya.




you got nothing to prove to these folks. The man upstairs knows 

now, how about that update?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have yet to date had not 1 issue with strains or hearing they had problems with 1 of our strains! Not to say we wont, but hey... who doesn't.. I think this speaks 4 itself.  dont you??       


roseypeach said:


> woody333333, post: 10618164, member: 532517"]hows the dpf...(danks purple failure)?


spoken like a true idiot..that strain is perfect.

You know, I stay quiet most of the time and stay out of the way of the petty bs that goes on around RIU. But I have to say, I'm sick of it. Sick of being the one voice of reason around here. You wanna hate on him? ok. Go right ahead. You wanna talk smack all night on here? ok. Do that. Just know that all the bad karma you and your friends are putting out is going to come back tenfold. That is not a threat. A simple universal truth. You can throw so much shit out there at people just bcuz you don't like them, doesn't make them any less of people than you are. And shit always comes back around. Its part of life. Hope you have your wading boots and a raincoat on when it gets there 

Its sad really. I tend to see the bad in people moreso than not. Not him. He will keep on going and going to make sure people are happy. I guess it just wasn't in the cards for whomever had problems with his line. There will always be reg seeds that are male. There will always be strife when there is business. Its inevitable.[/QUOTE]


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I have yet to date had not 1 issue with strains or hearing they had problems with 1 of our strains! Not to say we wont, but hey... who doesn't.. I think this speaks 4 itself.  dont you?? View attachment 3183095 View attachment 3183096 View attachment 3183097 View attachment 3183099 View attachment 3183100 View attachment 3183101 View attachment 3183102


Absolutely without a doubt


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I have yet to date had not 1 issue with strains or hearing they had problems with 1 of our strains! Not to say we wont, but hey... who doesn't.. I think this speaks 4 itself.  dont you?? View attachment 3183095 View attachment 3183096 View attachment 3183097 View attachment 3183099 View attachment 3183100 View attachment 3183101 View attachment 3183102
> spoken like a true idiot..that strain is perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Go for it.. haha.. we all know you can add your little twist.. lol you really think thats going to prove anything? All its going to do is make it allot harder for me to forgive you & turn right around & sent you something we both know isn't right.. You got strains even though NONE of them was your pollen! Maybe good old Stew should step in and let everyone know his Grand Daddy Purple is where our pollem come from, the GDP came from me..


bird dog said:


> Those are some nice words at the end of your paragraph dank. So, are you prepared to show more emails that you sent. Better yet, we haven't gone to the pm's yet. Are you ready to do that Mr. Truthful! No problem here...I'm ready to finish it...are you? I'm usually up all night doing software development anyways, so it would be a fun session for me. We just put version 3 of the Proctor & Gamble site up, but I'm modifying the GUI. Check it out anyone interested. http://www.pg.com/en_US/index.shtml
> 
> Ready for the pm's then dank?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wheres you trusty sidekick? we all know where you are he closely follows.


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> don't act like you have morals...... I know better....


you know nothing about me, taking pot shots at me isn't going to do you any good whatsoever.[/QUOTE]


you came at me first.......


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> don't act like you have morals...... I know better....


you know nothing about me, taking pot shots at me isn't going to do you any good whatsoever.[/QUOTE]

I know more than you think...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Have you ever ran K.A.S.I. yourself? Then how in the hell can you sit right here & act like you have? Your nothing but a child that sits & prays on other folks! Does it make you feel big & bad to trash talk people? I guess so. Im so happy 4 you. Damn, I wish I was woody333


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Have you ever ran K.A.S.I. yourself? Then how in the hell can you sit right here & act like you have? Your nothing but a child that sits & prays on other folks! Does it make you feel big & bad to trash talk people? I guess so. Im so happy 4 you. Damn, I wish I was woody333


victim again....


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

as do you you know nothing about her! haha WHO in the hell do you think is opening this shop Ive been talking about with me?


woody333333 said:


> you know nothing about me, taking pot shots at me isn't going to do you any good whatsoever.



you came at me first.......[/QUOTE]


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> you know nothing about me, taking pot shots at me isn't going to do you any good whatsoever.



you came at me first.......[/QUOTE]
You need to take off those glasses you have on. I'm just tired of the bs!!! you are all so immature..I swear to god, worse than high school. I have held my tongue until now, but I'm done with it. I'm tired of seeing my friends that a plural...get attacked by bullies every other damn day and I'm sick of it. So yeah, I'm speaking up. Something you all seem to love doing. So why not me???


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> victim again....


Do you own a mirror? might want to take a look at whose acting the real victim here.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Heres the other pheno that reminds me of kens gdp

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just like taking shots at me isnt going to win you no global award.


woody333333 said:


> you know nothing about me, taking pot shots at me isn't going to do you any good whatsoever.


I know more than you think... [/QUOTE]


----------



## bird dog (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> yeah well dont try & twist stuff buddy. Play fare. If you want to talk 2 me, you have my #. We both know I took care of you for the stuff you sent. come on man, you sent me damn powdery mildew & I STILL SENT YOU something in return~! by the way how is your K.A.S.I. turning out?!


I'm not twisting things around, but you have from the start. I have already shown my truthfulness by putting actual emails up here that you sent! And you are still making excuses. As the emails show, I used the same pollen that you got and it did fabulous. You even see the new strains on MY thread from the same pollen. I will call you when my phone is working again or I get it replaced tomorrow morning. BTW, you are now calling what I sent you "powdery mildew", when you have already stated in previous emails to me some of the crosses you got out of my BG pollen. Come on dude...see...that's what I was talking about earlier...your not remembering!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

dont try & reason with his ass. There's NO reason there. I dont recall anything I ever said to this cat. - the thinking he was Buck & got nailed by himself, Buck, & Md.


roseypeach said:


> you came at me first.......


You need to take off those glasses you have on. I'm just tired of the bs!!! you are all so immature..I swear to god, worse than high school. I have held my tongue until now, but I'm done with it. I'm tired of seeing my friends that a plural...get attacked by bullies every other damn day and I'm sick of it. So yeah, I'm speaking up. Something you all seem to love doing. So why not me???[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

YOUR the `1 that placed WET plant matter in a damn sealed up plastic bag! Who does that? Not myself. I know it would sit there & ROT!


bird dog said:


> I'm not twisting things around, but you have from the start. I have already shown my truthfulness by putting actual emails up here that you sent! And you are still making excuses. As the emails show, I used the same pollen that you got and it did fabulous. You even see the new strains on MY thread from the same pollen. I will call you when my phone is working again or I get it replaced tomorrow morning. BTW, you are now calling what I sent you "powdery mildew", when you have already stated in previous emails to me some of the crosses you got out of my BG pollen. Come on dude...see...that's what I was talking about earlier...your not remembering!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> dont try & reason with his ass. There's NO reason there. I dont recall anything I ever said to this cat. - the thinking he was Buck & got nailed by himself, Buck, & Md.
> You need to take off those glasses you have on. I'm just tired of the bs!!! you are all so immature..I swear to god, worse than high school. I have held my tongue until now, but I'm done with it. I'm tired of seeing my friends that a plural...get attacked by bullies every other damn day and I'm sick of it. So yeah, I'm speaking up. Something you all seem to love doing. So why not me???


[/QUOTE]
I'm not really, just felt like it was time to get some shit off my chest  I know there is no reasoning with him or the others. Its a mute point. I just feel like roaring a little bit!!  haha


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hell no you don't. They just can't get any pussy and wanna take it out on everybody else. You said the word. Pigs.
> I am utilizing my ignore button now...lol


here we go........


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Have you ever ran K.A.S.I. yourself? Then how in the hell can you sit right here & act like you have? Your nothing but a child that sits & prays on other folks! Does it make you feel big & bad to trash talk people? I guess so. Im so happy 4 you. Damn, I wish I was woody333


No you don't...lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

woody333333 said:


> here we go........


no, there it went  haha


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

You have my #, you've been blocked. You KNOW the truth.


bird dog said:


> I'm not twisting things around, but you have from the start. I have already shown my truthfulness by putting actual emails up here that you sent! And you are still making excuses. As the emails show, I used the same pollen that you got and it did fabulous. You even see the new strains on MY thread from the same pollen. I will call you when my phone is working again or I get it replaced tomorrow morning. BTW, you are now calling what I sent you "powdery mildew", when you have already stated in previous emails to me some of the crosses you got out of my BG pollen. Come on dude...see...that's what I was talking about earlier...your not remembering!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

I already have  your both blocked. NUFF said.  


woody333333 said:


> finish it......... said you were gonna...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

Like said you have my #. call it.. its that Colorado # that called ya.. 


bird dog said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh no! I want it to all happen right here, so I can call your ass out! Just think, since you are apparently telling the truth, I would prefer to keep all of our email's, pm's, and pictures right here! That way, you will be able to show what a liar I am...right?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I already have  your both blocked. NUFF said.  View attachment 3183117


It's that time?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> as do you you know nothing about her! haha WHO in the hell do you think is opening this shop Ive been talking about with me?
> 
> 
> you came at me first.......


[/QUOTE]
its going to be great!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I know, I know. Just gets me when people like that try & turn shit around on someone that clearly has tons of folks that can say Ive never done nothing but try & help them out. That & the fact that he is trying to take low ball shots really gets to me. Oh well. Its all good. lets blaze one. yumm already 4 gotten.


yeehawww!!  I know what you're saying..I know it does...whaddya say, lets toke up!! Forgotten!


----------



## bird dog (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> haha.. you really want everyone to see how manipulative you are? You know what, Im going to do you a huge favor and save you of that. Even though your the one that took this BULLSHIT to an open thread when I CLEARLY told you I was sick & wasnt avoiding you. Hmm. maybe you havent heard, or IDK maybe you didnt read that pm.. or maybe you just dont give a shit.. I could care less. All I know is you got what I sent for the powdery mildew. Hows your K.A.S.I + whatever I ended up sending turn out? Have you even started any of those? Or you still trying to milk free stufff from other banks?


There ya go again dank...living up to my own SIG that I use for fun! You say now that I'm milking seed banks. Just recently, you, the one with a business in Colorado (lol), showed pictures of free nutes and stuff you got and you were boosting on how all of these vendors want to do business with you. If I was running a bean shop, I would hope that my business would not have to rely on free b's. BTW, you even state here that you sent something, but don't remember what. LMAO


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

and that's nutrients, not genetics.. lol anyone that knows me, I mean really knows me can tell you that most of my 300 strains came from either the ones my Father breed, or the ones Ive purchased with my own dough.. lol. Im not the only one that knows you go round trying to milk banks.. haha I may get my buddy from SSC to make an account & step in just to see how many emails you may have sent them, or IDK lets see here. Im sure Im missing a few others.


bird dog said:


> There ya go again dank...living up to my own SIG that I use for fun! You say now that I'm milking seed banks. Just recently, you, the one with a business in Colorado (lol), showed pictures of free nutes and stuff you got and you were boosting on how all of these vendors want to do business with you. If I was running a bean shop, I would hope that my business would not have to rely on free b's. BTW, you even state here that you sent something, but don't remember what. LMAO


----------



## bird dog (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> already did. You got the strains I sent 4 what you sent. youve been blocked! View attachment 3183124 View attachment 3183125


Why are you now trying to block people. That REALLY shows you are not only lying, but your childish.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 19, 2014)

already did.


woody333333 said:


> finish it......... said you were gonna...


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

He's gone


----------



## bird dog (Jun 19, 2014)

Who's gone?


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

really?


----------



## bird dog (Jun 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> really?


I don't know Really (lol)


----------



## bird dog (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm going to be taking the wife to the airport shortly, but I'll be back on as soon as I get back home...unless dank has me blocked from RIU (lol). I would like to thank you rosey for trying to smoth things out here and I have no "but..." with that. Thanks


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 19, 2014)

I do what I can to help people see reason.


----------



## bird dog (Jun 19, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I do what I can to help people see reason.


Hey rosey. Just got back from the airport...what a drive (lol). As you know, Ive been up all night working on software and having discussions here. I'm pretty tired and going to lay down for a bit. My phone ended up being toasted after trying to dry it all night, so I'll be making a trip to my phone provider sometime this morning. Hope you got some rest and feel better.


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> OH SNAP. what? OH you mean some fella that is trying to make things look like I ripped his ass off.. lol how funny. You mean the guy that takes low shots on me while my Mother was sick over a year ago & dying with cancer? You mean the guy that after clearly telling in a pm that I have been sick keeps on? After I clearly STOOD up 4 him on the AUTO contest when everyone said he CHEATED?!! Yeah, Im happy 4 you that that's the kind of folks you stand up 4.. Go figure, I would have like to think I could have expected more from you Md. Thanks  still love ya.


Actually, I've seen the emails...the unedited version...may even have copies somewhere


----------



## MD914 (Jun 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> as do you you know nothing about her! haha WHO in the hell do you think is opening this shop Ive been talking about with me?
> 
> 
> you came at me first.......


[/QUOTE]
How many partners have you had in the last year or so Dankster?

Rosie...better watch your back...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 19, 2014)

What a damn shame, to all of this. If any of you think you are right, why can't anyone take the highroad and just keep to themselves? Show everyone how much better you people are instead?

Imagine what new people think coming in and reading stuff like this? Everyone looks like assholes no matter who is on the right or wrong side.

Guess it doesn't matter what I say, but I hope some people read it with some thought behind it, and not anger. 

Well not the best content to look forward to in the morning, going to smoke a bowl.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 19, 2014)

hi dank, hope you're feeling better! i'm hanging in there, been stuck at the house this week....

*pokes rosey and hauls ass*


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 19, 2014)

Jack's Wet Dream -   



Grandberry Purp -


----------

